# What music are you listening to NOW?



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2012)

My favorite album of Tom's . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CodyS (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's what is playing on the radio now


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2012)

I love Baker Street! Cody you are a man beyond your years. I'm very impressed. 

.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably not your style, but this one of my shop styles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 4, 2012)

J.P. Soars
Just discovered this guy a few months ago.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 4, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Probably not your style, but this one of my shop styles.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting Ken. Elvis-ish vocal intro goes hardcore Folsom Prison melody, meets mosh pit grunge. Very interesting. :rock:




.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a full fledged bluegrass man. I'm not in my shop right now. I'm in the house recovering from pneumonia listening to the Darlings (The Dillards) on the Andy Griffith Show. I play the mandolin and guitar, mostly in church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daren (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daren (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Kenbo (Jan 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Interesting Ken. Elvis-ish vocal intro goes hardcore Folsom Prison melody, meets mosh pit grunge. Very interesting. :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a heavy metal drummer myself, I saw these guys open up for Metallica a couple of years ago and couldn't get enough of them. They definitely have an interesting sound for sure. Really gets your heart pumping. Today's choice was a little different though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2012)

MOTORHEAD!!! WOOOOOT!

I am extremely eclectic - I've got a 9-yr-old daughter who insists on modern pop/hip hop... interestingly, I've found a couple of musicians in and amongst the insanity and inanity (Adele, Pink, Shakira are decent).

I've got a serious bluegrass Jones (I play the Mandolin as well) that fits well with an Old-Time and Irish habit...

Then when I get antsy I listen to Metallica, Fishbone, Nirvana, Megadeth, Scorpions, Black Sabbath...

I'd guess my general "Background Music" is classic rock of the early 70's and earlier variety with a heavy tilt toward Rolling Stones/Who/LedZeppelin type stuff...

Every now and then I will break out a bunch of rap (Yes, RAP!! HAH!!) in order to annoy everyone within a mile or so...

Right now I am listening to my kid play Christmas Carols on the piano. Yes. Christmas Carols. Sigh.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2012)

Mandolin said:


> I'm a full fledged bluegrass man. I'm not in my shop right now. I'm in the house recovering from pneumonia listening to the Darlings (The Dillards) on the Andy Griffith Show. I play the mandolin and guitar, mostly in church.



Well, the rules are (I make them up as I go just like I do in cards) you can't make a first post without posting a song. So I'm doing it for you since I like bluegrass also. Well, and a little "Popcorn" with it.






Popcorn was the good guy in my book. The feds are just a bunch of . . . . never mind Ken will have to ban me if I keep going.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2012)

Well... since I broke the rules before they were even made, I suppose my penance will be...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/v-09xE_lMHk[/video]

and

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/4KqSdK5KM-I[/video]

that work??

YES!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am hopelessly lost in the 60's rock and roll, cajun, and the blues. Morrison Jimi Hendrix, Black Sabbath Janis Joplin, Beatles, Beachboys,ETC ETC But then again at 61 a lot of you are youngsters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## CodyS (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 6, 2012)

showin' my age no doubt, but the 'girl from ipanema' has been walkin by all day.Don't even need a radio anymore...songs get stuck in my head and rotate through...sorta like a mental Pandora....Yeah, Im a sick puppy:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2012)

Mickey Cassiba said:


> showin' my age no doubt, but the 'girl from ipanema' has been walkin by all day.Don't even need a radio anymore...songs get stuck in my head and rotate through...sorta like a mental Pandora....Yeah, Im a sick puppy:wacko1:



I don't even have to look up her name it's Astrud Gilberto. No I really didn't have to look that up before I found it on YT because I have one of her albums. Mickey are you as 'old' as me?







Listen to her voice when she says "tall". I've always said it sounds like a horn (French Horn) for a micro-second.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 6, 2012)

Old is simply a concept....maw says I'm on my third childhoood!(and I've had the hots for Astrud since my first childhood)


----------



## Daren (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm gonna be a dental floss tycoon...


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 7, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm gonna be a dental floss tycoon...


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 7, 2012)

Did a little of this in the shop today!!!! Kinda groovy.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2012)

Love this song. Sammy looks like a girl here![/quote]

Kenbo this drum track isn't hard but it's fun to play.


----------



## wood-junkie (Jan 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I am hopelessly lost in the 60's rock and roll, cajun, and the blues. Morrison Jimi Hendrix, Black Sabbath Janis Joplin, Beatles, Beachboys,ETC ETC But then again at 61 a lot of you are youngsters.
> ...


----------



## davelindgren (Jan 9, 2012)

One day I too, will figure out how to post a vid. But here are a couple of my favorites. The Outlaws, Molly Hatchet and my all time favorite, Aerosmiths, Get Your Wings album. Notice I said album. Kinda dates me, eh?
But I have to admit, musically, Youtube has really expanded my horizons. Love it!


----------



## kweinert (Jan 9, 2012)

Ironwood Rain. Here's one of the few videos they have up that's just one of their songs.


----------



## Admin (Jan 10, 2012)

davelindgren said:


> One day I too, will figure out how to post a vid. ...



Did you happen to notice the detailed tutorial directly above your post?



.


----------



## davelindgren (Jan 10, 2012)

admin said:


> davelindgren said:
> 
> 
> > One day I too, will figure out how to post a vid. ...
> ...



LOL! Yes I did, and one day I will try it. Thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 14, 2012)

Today is high energy day in the shop. I love this stuff.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 14, 2012)

Song of the day(again, in my head) is ZZ Top's "Pressure". It's been running through my mind non stop for the last day or so...sorry, no vids of my head music, y'all really don't want to see what's in there anyway. Trust me on that...


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 14, 2012)

Mickey Cassiba said:


> Song of the day(again, in my head) is ZZ Top's "Pressure". It's been running through my mind non stop for the last day or so...sorry, no vids of my head music, y'all really don't want to see what's in there anyway. Trust me on that...



Here ya go.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2012)

Now playing . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daren (Jan 15, 2012)

Too weird. I woke up with another song from that same album stuck in my head this morning ''Wishing Well''. I was not on the computer last night and did not see the above post, pure coincidence.


.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

Gonna be a bad day...I woke up with my wife's ringtone playin' in my head. creepy little verizon ringtone....argggh!
Gott fix my stereo soon!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2012)

Doing a little Four Horsemen right now.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't even know Phil had a son, much less that he's a chip off the old block. Check this version out. He puts some twists in it. I didn't think I liked it but by the time it was finished I was jamming with a smile.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope I did this right...one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

shucks....rtfm, eh?


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch
that do it?


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

guess not ... doh
. back to the tutorial,


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch[/video]
Mebbe now????


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

one more time... and then i'm goin' to bed...


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 15, 2012)

woo hoo...im not as think as you dumb i am:D


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the determination. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 16, 2012)

I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed:wacko1:


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 18, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Probably not your style, but this one of my shop styles.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 19, 2012)

I saw them open for Metallica a couple of years ago and loves their sound. I've been listening to them every since. The lead singer has a very unique voice.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, while going to the PO today it was this,


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 20, 2012)

Chickenfoot!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## davelindgren (Jan 22, 2012)

No vid. I started using Spotify on FB and found instumental versions of Metallica. Was pretty cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 25, 2012)

A little Floyd tonight.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2012)

Listened to that recently again myself Ken. Here's what's trying to out-blast the CNC right now.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 25, 2012)

I had forgotten about WASP. Awesome stuff. Gotta love the saw blades on his sleeves. 
Think he was a woodworker?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/NR=1&v=OuF7VoVkSpY


----------



## Daren (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Feb 3, 2012)

A Ronnie James Dio two'fer (my vocal idol)

He is *63 years old* at the time of this concert.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Feb 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Cool. Look who can post vids now.



I think  it was not my computer at all. I think it was the USB plug in auxiliary speakers, the driver on those was crashing my computer when I wanted to rock out. So far, no speaker plugged in-no problems.


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2012)

Cool. now when you want to post a vid just yank the usb cord long enough to post, then plug it back in and rock out. :new_russian:


----------



## Daren (Feb 4, 2012)

While on my favorite vocalists, here is another Geoff Tate, solid 4 octave range singer. Acoustic version.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## kweinert (Feb 10, 2012)

Found a stash of music on my computer last night (external drive I hadn't mounted in a while) and transferred a bunch to my music player.

*Upside*: listened to Tull on the way in to work this morning instead of the local radio station.

*Downside*: Traffic wasn't moving as fast as my spirit wanted to fly.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 10, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Found a stash of music on my computer last night (external drive I hadn't mounted in a while) and transferred a bunch to my music player.
> 
> *Upside*: listened to Tull on the way in to work this morning instead of the local radio station.
> 
> *Downside*: Traffic wasn't moving as fast as my spirit wanted to fly.



I can dig it. Had this playing in my head for awhile.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's another taste of them if you care to listen Zoe. This is one of my faves from them.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

And then there's the "unknown" master of blues who is still alive. Edgar's brother Johnny.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

Next in queue (which is funny because I'm in shuffle mode and these songs are back to back) Beautiful guitar work here . . .


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2012)

Check this out...


----------



## Daren (Feb 20, 2012)

This song was originally written by Stevie to then President Richard Nixon. As not to be too political (and have to give myself a warning) It's funny how music can still be relevant 38 years later...Happy President's Day...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm still calling it Washington's Birthday since that's the official name of the federal holiday. A handful of states renamed it "Presidents Day" but I'm sticking with 'ol George. 

I always liked that song but never knew what is was about. Cool fact and makes perfect sense now. Here's to ya Tricky Dick - you never got your birthday celebrated as a holiday. :rofl2:



.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this forum BUT my workshop has XM radio on ALL the time and if it isn't 60's music then it MUST be country......both OLD and NEW. Although I will say Celtic music is very interesting......been to several Celtic Women concerts but recently Zac Brown, Kenny Chesney and Jason Aldean. Country music rocks


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2012)

Buddy Wassisname and The Other Fellers

Watch it to the end, you'll understand why.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT WAS THAT


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ken you owe me 8 minutes and 2 seconds of my life back. :dash1::wacko2:


:bye2:


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2012)

Aw c'mon guys.  That's some funny stuff right there. 

They are a very popular comedian team from Newfoundland who, believe it or not, are very talented musicians. I crack up laughing every time I see these guys because the one fella is so nuts. 
Where else can you see a Newfie play a garbage bag other than in Kenbo's Music Parlor!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Where else can you see a Newfie play a garbage bag other than in Kenbo's Music Parlor!!!!



The Newfie is goofy. 

Maybe I just needed to have a couple mugs of port before I watched it.


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 28, 2012)

No Fancy Music Video Reply, But Right NOW I Have "Brennan Heart - Evolution Of Hardstyle"

I Mostly Listen To Music With No Words While I Am Turning, Helps Me Focus.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> I can't listen to music in "my" shop, but if I could, black keys would be one of them. They are a great group and are really relaxing to listen to.



I never heard of these guys before I like it! Especially at about 2:05 after they lulled you to sleep then wake you up. Love it.


----------



## Daren (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

Daren said:


>


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Kenbo (Mar 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 9, 2012)

Well as i'm dumb as a box of rocks when it comes to puters. I think i'll just go to the shop and put on somethhing funkie, like (freakers ball, by Dr Hook):wacko1:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2012)

.
.
.
.


----------



## Daren (Mar 17, 2012)

Fitting song for the day (plus I just dig Thin Lizzy :music:)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

Love me some Thin Lizzy too.






Sure does bring back memories.


----------



## Daren (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2012)

I never even heard of these guys Daren. I liked that a lot. Not normally my style (used to be) because I don't usually like the grunge-type vocals any more - just got burnt out on it. But I liked this. And the drum track is fun to play. 



:drums:


----------



## Daren (Mar 20, 2012)

I get on a kick every once in awhile and I just have to listen to *A Perfect Circle* - *Tool* and a little *Deftones*... Not many of their vids I can post here because of graphic/explicit lyrics. (Most of them have interesting drum tracks.) A Perfect Circle and Tool have the same vocalist, Maynard James Keenan.


.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 20, 2012)

Did me some Offspring today.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Did me some Offspring today.



Man that opening is totally a Billy Squire knock-off.







But poor Billy has screamed a few too many times - hid voice is all but shot. Still cool to see this group performing this. Look at old Ringo tearing it up.


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cowboy Junkies - The Trinity Sessions

I can see the smoke wafting about the room.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2012)

I just discovered this kid a few days ago. Love the way he plays and the stuff he covers. very original. but what do you expect from a Laotian self-taught guitarist living in Canada? Originality that's what. Good stuff to munch lunch by . . .






Check out his Beethoven #40 too.


----------



## Daren (Mar 29, 2012)

That was pretty cool.  I have another guy I subscribed to his channel quite awhile ago who also does neat guitar covers- Igor Presnyakov- you may like him too. His stuff is mostly acoustic, but he is a talented man. 

.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2012)

I tend to lean more toward the vocals side of things, and this guy can flat out sing it… I hate to say it, but I like this version better than the original.:i_dunno:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Been loving me some Susan since . . . . . forever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=U-bW-g0JFCM


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 1, 2012)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' bout!!!!! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cabomhn (Apr 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


>



Love this song!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 10, 2012)

Thick As a Brick(Jethro Tull for all you young ones who are not prehistoric) the long version. 

Dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## brown down (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## CodyS (Apr 14, 2012)

Loving listening through this thread


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Apr 14, 2012)

I got punched in the stomach by Tawny Kitaen's body guard (she was married David Coverdale at the time) at a Whitesnake-Motley Crue concert. Long story a buddy and I were in the wrong place at the wrong time and bumped into her.


----------



## Daren (Apr 14, 2012)

I got punched in the stomach by Tawny Kitaen's body guard. She was dating/married ? to David Coverdale at the time and in some Whitesnake vids. 
It was at a Whitesnake-Motley Crue concert in Indianapolis, late 80's. Long story a buddy and I were in the wrong place at the wrong time, just looking for a place to have a smoke down some hallway in the bowels of the stadium. And I bumped into her, literally she came around a corner at the same time I did and we collided. She had a couple goons with her and one of them punched me, even though I'm a polite guy and apologized. He was a sucky body guard, firstly for letting her get bumped into by some kid...and he punched like a sissy.  


.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2012)

Daren said:


> I got punched in the stomach by Tawny Kitaen's body guard. She was dating/married ? to David Coverdale at the time and in some Whitesnake vids.
> It was at a Whitesnake-Motley Crue concert in Indianapolis, late 80's. Long story a buddy and I were in the wrong place at the wrong time, just looking for a place to have a smoke down some hallway in the bowels of the stadium. And I bumped into her, literally she came around a corner at the same time I did and we collided. She had a couple goons with her and one of them punched me, even though I'm a polite guy and apologized. He was a sucky body guard, firstly for letting her get bumped into by some kid...and he punched like a sissy.
> 
> 
> .




A lot of guys would wear that as a badge of honor. "I had to take a gut punch for it, but I've had physical contact with Tawny Kitean." 

I only remember her in one of their videos, the "Here I Go Again" video the most memorable scene where she does a pirouette sort of thing on the hood of the car but she wasn't standing when she did it. 

I heard that some guys watched that thing in slow motion several times at that precise part . . . 

 


Cool story Daren. She was a real looker back then. Wonder about now . . . .


----------



## Daren (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> She was a real looker back then. Wonder about now . . . .



I think she had a hard life, by choice, not so sexy now. I saw her on a ''celebrity rehab'' show as I was flipping through the channels some time back...She looked rough, I bet she could punch harder than that goon she had with her back in the day.

On another note, good era to pick a Whitesnake song from...The couple years Steve Vai was playing guitar for them. He has an impressive body of work with other bands, and solo stuff. I like his playing style a lot, some even call him a virtuoso. 

.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2012)

Daren said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ... Steve Vai ... He has an impressive body of work with other bands, and solo stuff. I like his playing style a lot, some even call him a virtuoso.
> ...


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 14, 2012)

The one and only Steve Vai.
Love it.


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2012)

Just finished in the shop...gotta watch the Knicks.

When I was working, public radio was playing Khachaturian - Adagio from "Spartacus"


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2012)

Just discovered these guys today. A cross between zydeco and folk and rock and Mexican and ,,,, and oh man just makes you fell good listening to it. Cool video too makes you want to party with these folks.


----------



## turner.curtis (Apr 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> since I like bluegrass also.



Did someone say Bluegrass?

Some Early Bela playing with his computer...


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Eagleeye (May 7, 2012)

I could spend all evening messing around theis thread.

i usually have Pandora or I heart music going.

Lately have been on the Diamond Reo kick.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Kenbo (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## chippin-in (Jun 2, 2012)

At a wedding.. Guns n Roses Lounge Music.

SERIOUSLY!!!!

Robert


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate to bring this up, but none of your esoteric music is coming thru. At least not on my computer. Nice picture Kenbo. By the way I am about ready to post another picture of a clean shop that has been cleaned up or at least according to my standards. So you can come back in without freakin out on me.:davidguil:


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 24, 2012)

Los Fantasticos "Flying Burrito Brothers"


----------



## wade (Aug 1, 2012)

*Indigenous.  * One of the best blues bands I have ever heard. If youve never heard of them, you are in for a treat. SRV style blues. Before that I was listening to *Steppenwolf'*s first album. That stuff just never get's old. But I do!!!!


----------



## Dusty (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been listening to Zac Brown's new album. UnCaged... 

Here's one on you-tube that is on the album. Sounds like one of my old girlfriends...

[video=youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWoFxddsTyI[/video]


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2012)

For everyone who appreciates the Hammond B3


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 25, 2012)

This song has been stuck in my head now for days, the music video is different, but I like the song nonetheless.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

I was surprised to see the video because Kendo in not widely known outside Japan and perhaps Korea? I just assume it is practiced in Korea don't really know that.

I muted the volume and finished the video.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I was surprised to see the video because Kendo in not widely known outside Japan and perhaps Korea? I just assume it is practiced in Korea don't really know that.
> 
> I muted the volume and finished the video.



We all have our preferences! :rofl2: But thanks for sharing that information that was interesting.  I can attest to the pain of bamboo sticks, in GA my friends and I in my cul-de-sac used to "fight" with bamboo lashes about 4-5 ft long. We would play and the last one who wasn't bleeding was the winner


----------



## Brink (Aug 25, 2012)

Just finished a long stretch in the shop. Had some neat stuff on.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

Love it. Never can get enough Spike Jones.


----------



## Brink (Aug 26, 2012)

Neat stuff can be found on the 'net to occupy your mind while sanding. Worse, I knew most of the words to Spike Jones "Carmen"


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Twig Man (Sep 20, 2012)

If you like bluegrass with a little more modern sound check out NICKLE CREEK I really enjoy their music.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> If you like bluegrass with a little more modern sound check out NICKLE CREEK I really enjoy their music.



Post a video Twig. That's the point of this thread - and although I like BG, that sure as hell ain't BG. Click "Play" before posting. 

:lolol:


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you like bluegrass with a little more modern sound check out NICKLE CREEK I really enjoy their music.
> ...



Im not sure how to post a video from youtube Kevin. They are definatly a modern version of BG


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 20, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...




There are tutorials here on how to post videos. But in a nutshell, once you copy and paste the url of the youtube video that you want to post, click the video icon at the top right of the posting window and click youtube. A separate box will open at which point you can paste the url. TADA, that's it.
Give it a try.
If that doesn't work, here's the link to the tutorial thread on embedding a video. http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=676


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng5-VUDcjJ8&featu


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 20, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 20, 2012)

See? I knew you could do it.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't laugh too much but i love the lone gitar solo-mod jazz maybe that the weather channel plays.
> ...



Over here in the New England area East Coast, we have a channel , NBC digital weather...they only show the radar picture and 5 day forecast. no news, no commercials. All jazzy kind of stuff. instrumentals only. I leave it on all the time. I thought I was the only one who did it....

side note...

Do you guys listen to Pandora Radio? On the computer, it's free. It doesn't play the artist you type in, over and over, but more like Similar Artists and only a very limited amount of commercial interruption. ( like a 15second one once an hour or so ) 

Enter an artist, genre or composer. They create a radio station featuring that music and more like it.


Say I typed in the search box....Lynn Patrick
These would show up...
Larry Pattis
Kruger Brothers
Gary Wingerd
Steven Swinford

"From here on out we'll be exploring other songs and artists that have musical qualities similar to Lynn Patrick. This track, "Reckless Manoeuvres" by Larry Pattis, has similar new age aesthetics, folk roots, an overall meditative sound, acoustic sonority and intricate melodic phrasing."

I hope I'm not sounding like a pitch...but I just wanted to share. 
I'm actually listening to a "Lynn Patrick Station" as we speak....not bad....




I have it hooked up to my surround sound system and the wife and I loves it.
It is also available on smart phones. I use my wi-fi so I don't run out of data time, and keep it on in my cellar....


----------



## SimplyG (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## scrimman (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, lemme see if I can do the trick.....


----------



## Guerra Cues (Sep 20, 2012)

I know Steve Harris for about 25 years now. Saw Iron Maiden so many times I lost count:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2012)

This is bluegrass.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 21, 2012)

Wellsir, if'n you like that, you might appreciate this as well:


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 21, 2012)

Watched a show on pbs about the history of blue grass all the way up to the modern era of bluegrass and nickle creek was featured in the documetary. What ever you want to call it I like it.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 21, 2012)

Or, I could try to make everyone happy.........


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Or, I could try to make everyone happy.........


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you like bluegrass with a little more modern sound check out NICKLE CREEK I really enjoy their music.
> ...



Kevin, I wasnt responding to your post I was putting up some tunes I like


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2012)

OK I am way late to this post - but Dave Mason is no where close to Blue Grass. All along the Watch Tower is only matched by "We just disagree" and "Let it flow" 

I do like BG - I grew up with some of the guys from New Grass Revival. I remember a few Field Parties of Barn Parties with these guys playing. They are the ones that made me appreciate BG. 

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/JdHMsbWCuI0[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> ... Dave Mason ... "We just disagree" and "Let it flow" ...





Ditto my friend. My favorite DM album . . .





I like your taste in music.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2012)

I've posted this before I bet. Because I've listened to it before.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow - You Texans listened to the same stuff we did in KY !
The song was about an artist -(sculptor? "Clay and stone") who was a coal miner by trade (Therefore popular in KY) and sculpted on the side. (Like most of us WB'ers) who was not accepted by the elite. Didn't become "Acceptable" as an artist until he died. Close or way the hell off? Or was he a Sultan of Swing?


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah !


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> The song was about an artist -(sculptor? "Clay and stone") who was a coal miner by trade (Therefore popular in KY) and sculpted on the side. (Like most of us WB'ers) who was not accepted by the elite. Didn't become "Acceptable" as an artist until he died.



That's close to my take on it too Scott. Except I don't think he was a coal miner and sculptor on the side. I guessing _"...and a fine coal miner for the NCB that was. . . " _

I think that was a reference to a sculpting he made for the British NCB (National Coal Board or something) as like for outside their building (?). After all it was listed among the other sculptings being listed in the opening verse. 

You know you can find out just about anything on the net, but I have never found a meanig about this song. If you ever do let me know. Been one of my favorites ever since I bought the album in 82 or 83 whenever it was I bought it.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 23, 2012)

I wish I could play half as well as this fella....


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Scrimmans Texicaster got this song stuck in my head

The master of Disaster, gets tangled in his telecaster.
Now he's just a mean old bastard, when he plays the blues.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I think Scrimmans Texicaster got this song stuck in my head
> 
> The master of Disaster, gets tangled in his telecaster.
> Now he's just a mean old bastard, when he plays the blues.



Haha way cool Ryan. I haven't any of his stuff in years and somehow that whole album never made it on my radar screen. I never heard that song before I love it!


----------



## Brink (Sep 24, 2012)

Long before Crüe, Def Leppard, Quiet Riot, and my local fav (not really) Twisted Sister, there was Slade.


----------



## Brink (Sep 29, 2012)

Tonight, some Artie Shaw.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2012)

Robin Trower brings back a LOT of memories... You have excellent taste ! Remember going in circles? Probably my fav Robin Trowers. Went in a lot of circles to that song...
Scott


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I couldn't watch the video. Apprently "this video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your county on copyright grounds" What the heck does that mean?
> :dash2:



I get that notice also occasionally. Apparently the different copyright laws of the different countries affect some videos in some countries but not others. Just type in the YT search engine 'robin trower bridge of sighs' and I bet you'll find one that hasn't been deemed a violation.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robin Trower brings back a LOT of memories... You have excellent taste ! Remember going in circles? Probably my fav Robin Trowers. Went in a lot of circles to that song...
> Scott



Musicians like Trower more than listeners do I think. Robin was able to take very few notes and arrange them magically, while the Eddie Van Halen's of the world were relegated to having to use 1000 notes to attempt to equal Trower and cram them into a much smaller space. Not taking anything away from the Eddies, but there are different levels of talent, and they are all perceived differently as well. I'll listen to Trower over Eddie any day of the week and twice on Sunday. 

Robin Trower is one of the most underrated guitarists of the rock era. His body of work is unprecedented because he paved the way for many different "sounds" that others take credit for. You obviously have great taste also.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2012)

Ken, see if you can watch this one.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't listen to country often, but when I do, George always is in the mix. What a voice. I also like John Anderson, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, Hank Jr. and of course Waylon and a few others. I get chills every time I hear this song . . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Trower brings back a LOT of memories... You have excellent taste ! Remember going in circles? Probably my fav Robin Trowers. Went in a lot of circles to that song...
> ...



Went looking for "Going in Circles" And I guess my memory was altered... go figure. Daydream was the song that I was remembering, but I can find the version I remember so well. This one is as close as I can find.

_"Musicians like Trower more than listeners do I think_" Very astute 
observation

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/T92Oryq70NU[/video]

Enjoy - The last 2 minutes are the best


----------



## scrimman (Oct 5, 2012)

Gettin' funky......


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> _"Musicians like Trower more than listeners do I think_" Very astute
> observation
> 
> Enjoy - The last 2 minutes are the best



Oh yes I love it - I had the 8 track of this lol. I once read where somone had commented on Robin Trower when someone had said Eddie Van Halen was "better". The comment went something like . . 

_The world is full of guitarists who can play blazingly fast and cram a bunch of notes into small spaces, but it's rare when a master like Trower comes along, and can arrange just a few notes expertly, and make your soul soar just by hearing them." _

RT can do that. His guitar work is unprecedented IMO. His style is all his - he didn't copy anyone and he doesn't sound like anyone else. Not taking anything away from EVH or his types, but Trower is at another level IMO, as is Mark Knopfler IMO also.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2012)

I love me some Jan Akkerman too. Jan ( pronounced 'yon' for you illiterate southern boys) was most notable the guitarist for Focus. Remember them? They had the smash hit Hocus Pocus back in the 70s on AM radio. But I was a working man by that time. Well not yet a man but working and making my own money nonetheless and I would save up my hard earned cash and order foreign albums out of the back of music mags.

I've heard and seen Jan play every genre of music imaginable but this one takes the cake. Never seen him with a _brother_ lineup but he can do that too. . ..






He's 65 or something by now - here's from his earlier years . . the only other time I saw him make use of his thumb so prolifically was when he was awed by paco . . .






I think he held his own though. If you've had time to watch those here's one more and it's classic Jan. "I'm dying for a glass of beer ..." He can play any stringed instrument whatsoever. Most "guitarist" cannot do that, no more than most "drummers" can play tympani, piano, or any other percussion instrument . . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow - I had never heard of Jan before. Really nice !. The neck on that Lute is sick ! Did you see the two angle neck bridge?! 
Paco is another story though. I have Paco on my Iphone today ! Paco and Al Di meola "Friday night In San Francisco" is one of my all time favorites. John Mclaughlin is on there as well. I will search you tube and see if I can find any. Just download the album - I can tell by the guitar players you have posted here you will NOT be disappointed.

Do you listen to Michael Hedges, Joe Satriani or Rodrigo y Gabriela?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is what I consider the best of that album - 
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/nlaCZ106b5w[/video]
This is the first time I have ever seen a video of this. Listening to it I always equated it to the equivalent of a guitar pissing contest...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry - Cant help it... in the zone...
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/L0CsLefLisE[/video]

Dream Date................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2012)

One more and I will leave it alone for tonight...  Put your headphones on if you have 'em

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/PT9hvyDvKHA[/video]

Excellence inspires me. If I could just translate this into turning...
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/vTj4XDKXK_g[/video]
and finally
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/LRSOfQRHu7o[/video][video=youtube]http://youtu.be/a8JvMdEN4TU[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2012)

Scott, this song is off the very first album I ever bought with my own money. I am one of the commenters there. Not hard to guess which one. I love this entire album. This isn't the "best" song on this album because they are all the best - they are all awesome. Crank up the sound for full effect. The only thing that sucks is the ending is cut off, and it's an important ending.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2012)

You don't have a hair on your ass unless you . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2012)

OK - Fast forward a few. Don't know if you have listened to any Joe Satriani or not. Crank this up while your driving and you are guaranteed a big 'ol fat speeding ticket ! I used to listen to this while skiing as fast as i could down the slopes at Winter Park in Colorado. 

A big change from RT - very fast and technical but clean and pure. But if you play or just are just into guitar - Joe needs to be in your collection.
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/zUzX-VtpvxM[/video]

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2012)

One of my fav woodworking tunes. Who does the little boy at the beginning remind me of?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## firemedic (Oct 15, 2012)

:lolol: Jr sings that all the time!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Kenbo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2012)

I still can't figure out tis embedding thing, sorry :(


----------



## firemedic (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyO1eRtDRcs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyO1eRtDRcs


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2012)

firemedic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyO1eRtDRcs
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyO1eRtDRcs



Tom, why don't you use my tutorial and try to embed your videos.


----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2012)

Duplicate post, I know...but I did it. I used the tutorial, and it worked!

[attachment=12570]

Im so smrt!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2012)

Brink said:


> Duplicate post, I know...but I did it. I used the tutorial, and it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> Im so smrt!!!



Kewl ain't it? Does yoour phone show the tools or do you have to do it manually? 

Either way good job!


----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2012)

I used safari, not the app. It was just like your images.


----------



## scrimman (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QdbeM2JWYE[/video]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2012)

Hadn't heard this version in a while...forgot how good it was 

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/u9lEd5bIbbQ[/video]


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm all over the place, lol


----------



## firemedic (Oct 26, 2012)

Brink said:


> I'm all over the place, lol
> 
> Video Link: youtube



Good jam


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/arUpcpRR568[/video]


----------



## scrimman (Oct 27, 2012)

My first concert ever was Foreigner, but THESE guys (the second concert) are the only ones I've seen 3 times and would see again if they ever came to south Texas! This song still lights me up every time even after all these years!

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpZFnJ6ZT8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to make myself useful . . . loaded the smoker up earlier with some salmon from California I traded for and this half way through while I tend things. Not a bad evening here at all . . . . .


----------



## scrimman (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHw7gdJ14uQ[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 10, 2012)

*RyG*

Yep...:no dice. more please::dash2:
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/XlPunkqfXmg[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## jteagle6977 (Nov 11, 2012)

*RE: RyG*



NYWoodturner said:


> Yep...:no dice. more please::dash2:
> [video=youtube]http://youtu.be/XlPunkqfXmg[/video]



Some badace picken they have going on there. Thanks for posting:irishjig::irishjig: John


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 11, 2012)

*RE: RyG*

Wow - I thought I was in "What are you listening to NOW" when I posted this....


----------



## swalbers (Nov 12, 2012)

Started listening to this band recently... pretty solid EP


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 13, 2012)

*RE: RyG*



NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - I thought I was in "What are you listening to NOW" when I posted this....



I can move the thread if you like.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2012)

*RE: RyG*



Kenbo said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - I thought I was in "What are you listening to NOW" when I posted this....
> ...



Up to you Ken - it would probably make more sense there - but all up to you.
I have no idea what is involved. - But Thanks


----------



## scrimman (Nov 14, 2012)

The atheist hymnal......
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wogta8alHiU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Brink (Nov 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Oldie but goodie. Love this song for many reasons. Always lifts me which makes no sense since it's supposed to be a song to listen to when you've had a bad day but I've had a great one and it just keeps getting better. Still over five hours left in it, plenty of time for more good things to happen . . .
> 
> Video Link: youtube



Sound like a Knicks fan. :)


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2012)

.


Bump.


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 20, 2012)

Let's see if I can get this. I am working on the tail end of a research paper and am in need of some serious motivation to meet the midnight deadline so I am bouncing back and forth between my Avenged Sevenfold and my Volbeat iheart radio stations and this is on right now.


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 20, 2012)

Another good one just came on. So much for staying focused haha


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## conchwood (Nov 21, 2012)

Ringing in the ears as usual!!


----------



## scrimman (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTHP3EaIMME[/video]


----------



## Brink (Nov 23, 2012)

For you drummers out there.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Kenbo's Conestoga Wagon build thread got me listening to one of my favorite Alabama tunes.


----------



## Brink (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Kenbo (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Kenbo (Dec 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## indonesianwood (Dec 11, 2012)

NIRVANA - LOUNGE ACT


----------



## Brink (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not listening to this NOW. But will be at the show this afternoon. :)


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm goin to the Christmas Chaos Concert tonight in Wallingford CT to see these guys....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb8AVVlAltk


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2012)

This is really cool. I'd never heard of the Tram Sessions before but what a cool idea. These guys get up and coming bands and even established musicians to ride the Tram with them in Melborne and they record them doing a song. At first the passengers seem uneasy then they start to relax and get into it.


----------



## scrimman (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVY8LoM47xI[/video]


----------



## scrimman (Dec 23, 2012)

oh yeah...and [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrKgIzWbwwU[/video]


----------



## wombat (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > This is playing in my shop right now. It's part of my YT playlist. For the record I've been a Waits fan since I discovered him my senior high year in school 76-77. This is off my favorite album of his Nighthawks at the Diner . . . .


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

Final Strut said:


>


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> ..., in my opinion I think shinedown's rendition of simple man is better than the original, love that version



Blasphemy!

Honestly I just listened to it for the first time. When it started out I was thinking it had potential, but when he gets wound up I thought he absolutely slaughtered it. But that's music. It is after all art and art is interpreted by the looker or listener. This version I did not even finish. I had to go to YT and put Lynyrd Skynyrd's original on to get it back in my head the way I've liked it for 30 years or however long it's been out.

Covers are hard to do. I have heard some that I liked. This is them playing it recently. Like fine wine Lynyrd Skynyrd just gets better with age . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > ..., in my opinion I think shinedown's rendition of simple man is better than the original, love that version
> ...


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 28, 2012)

for most people you either like or hate covers. I tend to like to originals better and for some I am on the fence.

I just heard this one. Another one that has me on the fence.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 30, 2012)

Sierra Hull- This young lady can play and sing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2012)

Eagleeye said:


> Sierra Hull- This young lady can play and sing.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 1, 2013)

Not a huge fan of the music but someone did a great job of putting Rita Hayworth to it.


----------



## Brink (Jan 3, 2013)

Always reminds me of some English funny man.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Jan 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Video Link: youtube



Hahahahaha, that's funny. 


He wore a Mets hat.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2013)

Used to have this album before it got yoinked with couple hundred others - love this tune.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Used to have this album before it got yoinked with couple hundred others - love this tune.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Never heard anything about him getting yanked. Why was that?



I had several hundred albums stolen from me out of a storage shed about 12 years ago and all my JLP albums were among them. I cannot begin to tell you the album collectino I had, and they were all in album cover and the all the vinyls were in static sleeves. I had many masters and dozens of Europe-only releases. I still have over 200 that they missed but as fate would have it most of my favorites were among those taken. 

Also taken were things much more dear to me like my daughters lock of hair from her first hait cut which I gave her and things like that. The creep/s had just thrown boxes from my shed into their truck/car and split not having a clue what they took. Irreplaceable pictures, souveners from places traveled, most of my USCG memorabelia from my time in, things like that which most likely ended up in a burn pile or dumpster once they opened the boxes and saw they hadn't stolen loads of cash and jewels. 

There's a special place in hell for people who steal.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2013)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2013)

The heartbeat of LZ's Aphrodites Child had to come from the Chorus of this DP classic.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> The heartbeat of LZ's Aphrodites Child had to come from the Chorus of this DP classic.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think too too many of you guys will enjoy this, but gotta keep you guys up to date on my generation  :lolol: This would kind of be a mix in between modern rock and something kind of new called "dubstep," basically mix that has a main electronic bass line. Enjoy (maybe? )


----------



## scrimman (Jan 20, 2013)

Sometimes I can't see the pics some folks post, either....give the mods a bit and they'll figure something out.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm actually looking into converting the entire forum into a different platform. But it's in the beginning stages. I have thrown out some feelers to Lee about it and another tech that specializes in another type of forum software. I've just had it with the attachment troubles with mybb. I like everything else about the software but too many members have too much trouble with uploading and now this too. Grrr. 

In the meantime try clearing your cache and see if that does anything. Also sorry about all the questions but have no choice, what browser are you using and have you tried a different one?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

MSN is not a browser is it? I'm asking if you're using IE, FF, Opera, etc.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Time for a music break. This is totally not my kind of music but I was "forced" to listen to it in the truck today. Nothing else was playing on any of my stations, they had a conspiracy toplay commercials all at the same time, which forced me to give my emergency station a try, it's one of those "mix" stations. This song was playing. I wouldn't normally listen to this kind of sappy stuff but I have a great sound system in my truck so I said screw it and cranked up sopme sappy stuff - and this woman's voice just cut through my very soul. The DJ didnt tell who it was so I committed one of the lines to memory:

"We were born and raised in the summer haze..." 

So I googled it when I got home and found the song. Give this a listen a loud volume - just shy of distortion. Her voice gives me chills.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Time for a music break. This is totally not my kind of music but I was "forced" to listen to it in the truck today. Nothing else was playing on any of my stations, they had a conspiracy toplay commercials all at the same time, which forced me to give my emergency station a try, it's one of those "mix" stations. This song was playing. I wouldn't normally listen to this kind of sappy stuff but I have a great sound system in my truck so I said screw it and cranked up sopme sappy stuff - and this woman's voice just cut through my very soul. The DJ didnt tell who it was so I committed one of the lines to memory:
> 
> "We were born and raised in the summer haze..."
> 
> So I googled it when I got home and found the song. Give this a listen a loud volume - just shy of distortion. Her voice gives me chills.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice Kevin, Adele is one of those singers who just has a fantastic voice and it's paying off. If you see some of the things she does off stage she really is a class act who is appreciative of what she's been able to do and conducts herself accordingly. Unfortunately the media elevates people like Kesha and Rihanna as role models and not people like Adele who actually have something to model after.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> Nice Kevin, Adele is one of those singers who just has a fantastic voice and it's paying off. If you see some of the things she does off stage she really is a class act who is appreciative of what she's been able to do and conducts herself accordingly. Unfortunately the media elevates people like Kesha and Rihanna as role models and not people like Adele who actually have something to model after.



I never heard of her until today. Don't know the others you mention either and sounds like I shouldn't bother. I trust your judgment.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 20, 2013)

Kid took something I didn't quite get and made it comprehensible......

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pheCYgy34U[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

I like that Sean. The kid has talent. Not the same genre but his glasses reminded me of another of my fav kooks. You got to love some Elvis and we don't mean Presley do we Scott? (I just take for granted anything I like Scott likes and vice versa) . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I like that Sean. The kid has talent. Not the same genre but his glasses reminded me of another of my fav kooks. You got to love some Elvis and we don't mean Presley do we Scott? (I just take for granted anything I like Scott likes and vice versa) . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> I have seriously never met anyone else who listens to JLP. Lets test the waters...
> Michael Hedges ?
> Blues Travelers?
> Carlos Santana?
> ...





The only one I don't know is Rodrigo and Gabriella. Still have 3 Spyro albums that they didn't get. Changing the subject this should be easy for you . . . . .


----------



## scrimman (Jan 21, 2013)

Not familiar with Hedges or Sister Hazel, but I've heard the rest of 'em. What, by the way, is JLP?

Correction; Heard a' Hazel as well.....didn't know they sang 'All for You', one of my favorite unidentified songs. Thanks!


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 21, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Kid took something I didn't quite get and made it comprehensible......
> 
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pheCYgy34U[/video]



Nice, I like this. Really relaxed and some easy listening.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > I have seriously never met anyone else who listens to JLP. Lets test the waters...
> ...



No Clue. I know what a lot of bands sound like but not what they look like.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Golden Earring.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 31, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This is playing in my shop right now. It's part of my YT playlist. For the record I've been a Waits fan since I discovered him my senior high year in school 76-77. This is off my favorite album of his Nighthawks at the Diner . . . .


----------



## just josh (Jan 31, 2013)

Been on a Country kick lately, lots of Jason Aldean, Luke Bryan, Tim McGraw, etc, etc, but today was one of those days at work that just makes you want to slap a puppy.....
So, KillSwitch ENgage is jamming right now.





Disclaimer: I did not and have not slapped a puppy


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2013)

One of my favorite musicians of all time. Very underrated. His skills aren't in guitar ripping riffs or a 3-octave voice. Just plain simple fun to listen to.






Of course he can jam too. Dave covered Bob's song before Jimmy did. That's a bit of rock history most people have backward three different ways......


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been listening to this streaming station for over a year - it's my fav station even more than the local classic rock station. A great variety without any of the other "crap" that most similar stations play. Listen to it for an hour and see if you hear a single song you actually dislike. 

http://www.changeip.com/radio/rp.asx


----------



## indonesianwood (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm an 80's hair band junkie....I can't get enough of the ballads though. Hard rock with melodies...Great stuff...Long live Aqua net!!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfvxXlb_4hg

Dominic Gaudios. Amazing talent. Check out his website for other performances.


----------



## scrimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, if you liked that you'll probably like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sbWqMVwZmA


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Love Anna.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## LoneStar (Feb 28, 2013)

I often wake up with this song in mind.


News I can bring I met up with the King, on his head an amphetamine crown.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2013)

I love Big Rock Candy Mountain! It's really a nice glimpse into Depression era life for the homeless. Me and my step son use to sing it while driving him to school - we knew it by heart from one of our fav movies _O' Brother Where Art Thou._ :lolol:


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 28, 2013)

You had to go and mention th depression.... I'll be listening to Woodie Guthrie for the next 2 weeks 
Thats ok, too long since I hung out with Woodie anyhow.

Its always we ramble, that river and I, all along your green valleys I will work until I die, and this land I'll defend with my life if it be, cause my pastures of plenty must always be free.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH2DJvgNlMA[/video]


I've been workin that Pittsburg steel, I thought you knowed. I been pourin that red hot slag way down the road. I been blastin, I been firin, I been pourin red hot iron and I been doin some hard travelin Lord.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI9OJ6PIbso[/video]


I just got up to my new found land, I'm living in the light of the morning.
Built my house of a new cut tree, I'm living in the light of the morning.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4YBcf28o3A[/video]

Our women from Trinidad hauled some potatos, up to Wallensburg in a little cart. They sold the potatos and brung some guns back, and they put a gun in every hand.
The State Soldiers jumped us in the wire fence corners, but they did not know we had them guns. And the Redneck Miners mowed down them Troopers, you should have seen them poor boys run,

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ive6jmd4OKw[/video]


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 28, 2013)

NOBODY could write a song like Woodie Guthrie. Just simple as can be, but said exactly what he wanted it to say.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll probably be posting some odd stuff, I like a lot local music and lesser known people.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

Love it. I've seen it - he is not "unpopular". It's not many a one man upright bass that can cover a Beatles song and I like it - but this is one. I love this.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with Kevin, big +

Here’s one my daughter put me onto. Mournful but for some reason I like it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

Mike, that's very powerful. I added it to my playlist. Please tell your daughter I said thanks, if that ever comes up. BEAUTIFUL song and the video is awesome. I can relate to it.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=yahoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32WUE7gssqM[/video]


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not listening to anything right now......(Mrs Kenbo is still sleeping).
But I'm hitting the shop soon and I think I need me some of this......


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 10, 2013)

My Son-in-Law a classical guitarist, music teacher and performer: Joshua Englert

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZZaBAvHjSc[/video]

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ58npHRDIo[/video]

Makes me want to become a Luthier!!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm such a big Rundgren fan that even if he's doing a song or style of music I wouldn't normally like, all the sudden I like it. Here he pairs with Daryl Hall of the pop duo Hall & Oates, whom I never really liked, but throw Todd in the mix and now I love it. 






Here he's doing his best David Bowie impression - at least with the drag. :rofl2:






And then of course there's also Donald Fagen and Walter Becker. . .


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2013)

Not as good audio as the studio version but cool to get to see him sing it especially at this ripe old age. The guys I hung with my senior year of HS made this our anthem . . .












And for your listening pleasure, nearly two hours of the predictably unpredictable, Todd Rundgren. Just open another tab and let it ride . . . :irishjig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5BnzQKvwd8

Scott you're lucky. Todd seems to do a concert somewhere in NYC several times a year. i'd love to go to one of his concerts again. Just watch the first 10 minutes and you'll see why.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 11, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> My Son-in-Law a classical guitarist, music teacher and performer: Joshua Englert
> 
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZZaBAvHjSc[/video]
> 
> ...



That first movement - very impressive. I agree on making you want to be a luthier....some day some day.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## just josh (Mar 13, 2013)

It's not music, but right now I am listening to the hum of conveyor motors, drowning of fork lifts, and the whistle of an induction furnace melting ductile iron.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 13, 2013)

just josh said:


> It's not music, but right now I am listening to the hum of conveyor motors, drowning of fork lifts, and the whistle of an induction furnace melting ductile iron.



Dude, that is music!


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 21, 2013)

Dig her voice, it's powerful and raw.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Dig her voice, it's powerful and raw.


----------



## Walt (Mar 23, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 23, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*



Walt said:


> I could not figure out how to get a copy of this into here, so here is a link to it on Utube.
> 
> This has been one of my favorites for over 60 yrs and since it is still being recorded, apparently I am not alone.
> 
> ...



I've embedded the video for you. Not exactly a rock classic, but who am I to judge? 
You may want to check out the thread at the beginning of the section, which shows you how to embed a video.
You can find it at http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=676
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Daren (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 28, 2013)

Brink said:


>


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 1, 2013)

A little Jimi H.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 2, 2013)

Hendrix on a Zither. Love it!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike I loved that but my wife liked it as much or more to my surprise. Really cool: traditional Chinese meets R&R. Cool sounds.


----------



## Patrude (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> A little Jimi H.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2013)

Patrude said:


> Mike Mills said:
> 
> 
> > A little Jimi H.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Mills said:
> ...


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2013)

I see a pattern here Brink. I'll join you with a different one each day. First I'll catch up for yesterday . . .






And today's . . .






There's no shortage of Wednesday songs either - they just aren't any popular ones.


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2013)

Drat, foiled again.


----------



## Brink (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the one I thought you'd pick Brink:-) You'll like this one too. Very cool feel to it.


----------



## Brink (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 12, 2013)

Saw the thread last night and thought of the Easybeats. But you easily beat me to it.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Patrude (Apr 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This is playing in my shop right now. It's part of my YT playlist. For the record I've been a Waits fan since I discovered him my senior high year in school 76-77. This is off my favorite album of his Nighthawks at the Diner . . . .


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2013)

So disappointing, Kevin figured me out on Tuesday. Very disturbing, Kevin is thinking like me.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 13, 2013)

A two for one and I like both renditions.


----------



## Brink (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 13, 2013)

OK, how about another


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my favorite songs - not just on Saturday.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> One of my favorite songs - not just on Saturday.



I don't think any of the members are from the origional group now. I went to see them a few years back and they were terrible. Guess you can't relive old memories. The only song that was decent to me with the new group was _Color My World_. But ... I have the orgionals on mp3 so I'm


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite songs - not just on Saturday.
> ...



Chicago ceased to be Chicago in 1990 when them and Danny Seraphine parted ways. Most bands can maintain their signature sounds after a drummer replacement, but Danny's sound is so original he could not be replaced IMHO, and wasn't at least successfully. I liked the early fusion, power band Chicago, but I never liked the sappy Cetera Chicago.

.


----------



## Brink (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## scrimman (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJWQqXIc0Oo[/video]


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 14, 2013)

My last one...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't post videos on Sunday. I rest.


----------



## Daren (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. I had never heard it so I went back to youtube to listen to one with the lyrics shown also.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 21, 2013)

May belong in the Motown section but everything else is here so..


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2013)

I love a lot of motown music - even someone who may not like Gladys Knight's music has to appreciate her talent. If they don't they probably don't like grits either. I don't trust people who don't eat grits.


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2013)

Instant grits ok?


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 21, 2013)

Brink said:


> Instant grits ok?



They'll do. 
Especially if fried for dinner or supper (lunch or dinner in NY)


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought no self respecting southern man would use instant grits. Lol


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 21, 2013)

Brink said:


> I thought no self respecting southern man would use instant grits. Lol



I just said "They'll do". Not that they are good. 
Sometimes you just gotta get down off your high horse a little if your hungry. :eat:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree. Instant grits beat the hell out of no grits any day and twice on Sunday. Hominy is hominy and with enough butter and cheese you can maybe even make a Yankee understand. Maybe. 

I don't endorse this recipe but I have eaten it in a pinch. I just looked this one up quick like and it matches our true southern fare fairly well. Not as much pig or poke though (you Yanks have no clue about that).


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## JonLanier (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2013)

Edit: Not sure why the vid didn't show up?



There ya go. Fixed.


----------



## Brink (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 25, 2013)

Been a while since In A Gadda Da Vida 





Brink said:


> One of the younger members here didn't know about these guys, silly yutes.



Is this the yutes you are talking about...:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2013)

So yoots are defendants? If so, are all defendants yoots? If so, that's good news because I can now be cleared of the recent charges against me since I'm too old to be a yoot.


----------



## Daren (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> So yoots are defendants? If so, are all defendants yoots? If so, that's good news because I can now be cleared of the recent charges against me since I'm too old to be a yoot.



Sorry, good try but no cigar.
You need a better solicitor.
Vinnie may be available, if so it would be worth the price just to be around Mona Lisa


----------



## Brink (Apr 26, 2013)

I keeps missing it, what accent?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2013)

I never heard that before Mike - I like it. I am diggin it while I open up todays packages. Great music.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2013)

I already had the European release of this album before (it had some other songs) it was even released in the USA in 1975. I guess that makes me a music nerd. Or addict.






Finie, belle vie, bonne nuit.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 1, 2013)

Guess it was unsuitable. Deleted. Along with Jose Feliciano.

Here is a good one maybe.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (May 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## brown down (May 11, 2013)

this song kinda defines the way i go about my life, thought i would share

two of the artist i hope to see in concert soon.


----------



## indonesianwood (May 11, 2013)

i only believing alien is true when i heard this song.
extraordinary odd chord progresion but heard hamonic with daniel amazing vocal and amazing orchestra wash.
van dyen park from beach boy meat silverchair was the best music i ever heard.
behin kurt cobain of course .LOL


----------



## Mike Mills (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (May 25, 2013)




----------



## scrimman (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBnTt1J1vNs[/video]


----------



## Mike Mills (May 29, 2013)

scrimman said:


> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBnTt1J1vNs[/video]



Sorta like "_Where Have All The Flowers Gone"_ turned into a ballad but more hardcore. Though I don't think anyone wants war I, just thought the timing a little odd. Seems they are saying the fallen died for nothing. Just my interpertation.


----------



## scrimman (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, it kinda does say that, but it's a period piece. Consider that this was written just after the first world war, which was supposedly the war to end all wars. Sorry if it seemed inappropriate, but it's the only song that truly covers my feelings about war and the waste it causes in human lives. I honor the dead, but wish it wasn't so necessary.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2013)

here's a lil something from Evanescence called "My Immortal" the acoustic version.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 5, 2013)

I like classic rock but I also enjoy this kind of stuff. I found them on YouTube about a year ago and now have their 2 CD's. John Schmidt, the piano player wrote this song when he was 17.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fAZIQ-vpdw[/video]

Here's one with Schmidt, & the cello player, Steven Sharp Nelson.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzF_y039slk[/video]

This one's just Nelson tweeking on some classical stuff...
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4BzonlVlw[/video]

Kinda geeky but some of you may enjoy it.[/i]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Snow Patrol....The Lightning Strike


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 9, 2013)

It finally stopped raining here so...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2013)

You just gotta watch da man move. Incredible.


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2013)

I always liked the Canadian pop scene.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## therichinc (Jun 18, 2013)

Brink said:


> I always liked the Canadian pop scene.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to be sick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2013)

I just made that Kevin's ringtone on my phone. He never calls me, but it will sure be sweet if he does now... Thanks, Brink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 18, 2013)

I like it OK but enough is enough. I woke up with it in my head Sunday morning; three days is enough.
Someone please exorcise The White Winter Hymnal.


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm gonna send Kevin my spare Robbin Sparkles poster


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I just made that Kevin's ringtone on my phone. He never calls me, but it will sure be sweet if he does now... Thanks, Brink!



Now I'm gonna buy a robo caller and drive you  

Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

Brink said:


> I'm gonna send Kevin my spare Robbin Sparkles poster



Got any old Donnie and Marie or David Cassidy posters? :silly:


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Got any old Donnie and Marie or David Cassidy posters? :silly:



Sure do. I'll send them, too


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Gary Max (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you ever listened to---- Maccansin Creek--------- 
You can find them on YouTube


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=VIsz0aVlDLY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DVIsz0aVlDLY

You mean...Moccasin Creek


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 27, 2013)

Yup that's it------ damn made in China keyboard can't spell worth a hoot


----------



## Brink (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## LoneStar (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## LoneStar (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2013)

Ken,

When my wife and I were driving back from Sherman yesterday this song came on the radio. Knowing every word to it I cranked the volume and serenaded tortured her. Haha actually she likes the song too but she doesn't know the words except for mama I'm coming home so she helped me out there. Love this song.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Ken,
> 
> When my wife and I were driving back from Sherman yesterday this song came on the radio. Knowing every word to it I cranked the volume and serenaded tortured her. Haha actually she likes the song too but she doesn't know the words except for mama I'm coming home so she helped me out there. Love this song.



The only volume acceptable for this song is LOUD.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Ken,
> ...



You realize that us lowly Americans cannot view your post right? Or Eay? It says the uploader has not made this post available in this country...
Im sure most of us know the song - and should if we don't ... but you can't view it here.
Its OK Ken.. we love you anyway - even though you don't deem us worthy :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Scott


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2013)

I feel left out...:wacko1:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...





Really?!?!?!?! How messed up is that? I sometimes see a video that is embedded on here and when I click it, it says the same thing. The video is not approved for viewing in my country. I've always thought that was BS but didn't realize that it was happening to the videos that I've been posting. Is it just the latest video, or has it been happening to all the videos that I post?


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 27, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> I feel left out...:wacko1:



This link may work. I got the same message but played at youtube.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## SDB777 (Aug 2, 2013)

Guess I'm gonna be the weird one for awhile......Ephixa - Some Wobbles

Only on Fridays can I jam in the house.....wife ain't home!




Scott (melting down the neighborhood) B


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2013)

I've spent the morning and early afternoon listening to Straight No Chaser, an a capella group. 

Their latest CD, Under the Influence, and their Christmas CD Holiday Spirits.

Yes, Christmas - don't know why, I just wanted to listen to them and those are the two that I have :)


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Rosalita by Bruce Springsteen (Live concert recording)


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2013)

Karl_99 said:


> Rosalita by Bruce Springsteen (Live concert recording)



The Boss! And we'll be in Asbury Park Sunday.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2013)

kweinert said:


> I've spent the morning and early afternoon listening to Straight No Chaser, an a capella group.
> 
> Their latest CD, Under the Influence, and their Christmas CD Holiday Spirits.
> 
> Yes, Christmas - don't know why, I just wanted to listen to them and those are the two that I have :)



One of my favorites... I'm a sucker for harmony.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 3, 2013)

I wasn't familar with Stright No Chaser but I like them.

Also like Street Corner Symphony and Talk of the Town (Jerry Lawson)

This one is a little off Street Corner's normal.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Aug 14, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not your style, but this one of my shop styles.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## scrimman (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm kinda taken with the original song (hard to believe that the singer is only 16, but there it is), but I saw this version and I had to share.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 17, 2013)

You have to watch that a few times to see all the work they put into that. Wow


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2013)

That was cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 17, 2013)

scrimman said:


> I'm kinda taken with the original song (hard to believe that the singer is only 16, but there it is), but I saw this version and I had to share.


----------



## Andrew M (Aug 17, 2013)

Wanna talk about some talented kids. Boy these kids sure can play.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 17, 2013)

Was just doing some rockin' out....


Celldweller...Tough Guy




Scott (can't help it, I'm strange) B


----------



## Brink (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

My son and I were dissecting locomotive breath and Aqualung Friday during sandwich time. His "new" favorite song is Down to the Waterline (Dire Straits). He heard it a million times when he was a kid I used to play DS first and Comminuque all the time, but he has now _rediscovered_ all those cool songs I used to play in the truck. He's really become a classic rock fan and I am glad of it.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't so much call it music, but I have been listening to the kid that lives around the corner ride his Dad's new moped around the cul-de-sac literally for the last 5 hours.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was never a fan of Jethro Tull....sorry...

But I love Dire Straights......Mark is such a great tickler of the strings.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know where I've been but I missed this. I am a huge Jethro Tull fan. I am not a fan of advertising - in fact I hate it - but did you see the ad in Rolling Stone where Ian Anderson took out a full spread ad with only the image of a flute on a white background with the words " The flute is a heavy metal instrument" ? I always wanted that ad blown up on a painting on my wall... But the digital age had not arrived yet  maybe I still will


----------



## jaustin (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5j8In4wu3g[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2013)

I have to keep y'all honest at least once a year. I think it's been a year since I last posted this. Sure hasn't been that long since I last listened. I pretty much live it. :cool2:


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have to keep y'all honest at least once a year. :cool2:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2013)

Got to love Ennio. This one always put me in a good mood. Some of the best brass passages you'll ever hear esepcially toward the end.


----------



## Brink (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow - liked that one better before I saw the video - Too Beber-esque


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2013)

Rip - Yours reminded me of what I was listening to THEN...
Anyone ever listen to Jean Luc-Ponty?
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/bKkMvBvyqvE[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Anyone ever listen to Jean Luc-Ponty?



:no dice. more please: Scott you are supposed to be the memory of the admin section.  Scroll back to January of this year post #s 286 & 287. 




Kevin said:


> Used to have this album before it got yoinked with couple hundred others - love this tune.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2013)

> :no dice. more please: Scott you are supposed to be the memory of the admin section.  Scroll back to January of this year post #s 286 & 287.




:rotflmao3: I had to chuckle yesterday as I was searching the shop for that old split cherry burl for Brentwin... I'm like rainman when it comes to remembering every little scrap I have in the shop, but damned if I can find my truck keys


----------



## SENC (Sep 19, 2013)

At 30k ft headed towards San Antone, listening to bluegrass versions of Dave Matthews and Widespread Panic. Will probably convert to Jerry Jeff, Robert Earl Keane, Brian Duckworth, and Lyle Lovett once on the ground.


----------



## Richtom1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've always got my radio turned to The True Oldies 106.3. Check out their website as they blast out from all over the country ....... and some overseas too.

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_True_Oldies_Channel

And here: https://www.facebook.com/TrueOldiesChannel

And here: http://www.iheart.com/live/5493/

Stations all over the country

Richard


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2013)

SENC said:


> Widespread Panic.




I love those guys.....haven't heard them in a while though. Might have to do that tonight.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2013)

If you can't appreciate Verdi at his best, you may have 'a serious mental affliction' ,,,, 






But really how can you present him in less that 3 minutes, the man who saved Italy with his aggressive love for his culture and humanity . . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Sep 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> If you can't appreciate Verdi at his best, you may have 'a serious mental affliction' ,,,,
> 
> Video Link: youtube
> 
> But really how can you present him in less that 3 minutes, the man who saved Italy with his aggressive love for his culture and humanity . . . . . .



Love it! Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2013)

Never heard this version. Kind of eerie. I like it though. Oh yeah it's getting even better as I type. The verses sound a lot like the original but the chorus in the Gregorian style is very cool. Liking this a lot . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

Like most Sundays I've had classicfm out of London on in the shop most of the day. Needed a quick retro fix . . .






Did the trick.


----------



## Brink (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## LoneStar (Oct 10, 2013)

Hahahaha. They just played this on the radio, I had to find it on youtube.
Now I can't stop listening to it. 

I've been a skunk, I've come home drunk, I've blown some chunks, out on the driveway.
I have no cash, I am white trash, But I did it My Way.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2013)

Man that picture of the trailer houses mounted on pedestals with connecting stair wells looked real - like someone actually did that. Seeing that was worth watching the video alone.


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 10, 2013)

It is real but I forget the story behind it. I want to say its a hotel, but I might be wrong about that part.


----------



## Brink (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 11, 2013)

LoneStars post reminded me of some funny songs..
Since I just got back from my local..


----------



## Brink (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

I just listened to every single Rush song ever made.....twice! It was a long drive from Maine to Arkansas!!!
I also listened to a large selection of Pink Floyd too.....once!


Hope I don't need to make a list......






Scott (I gotta fix some photo's and video's) B


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> It was a long drive from Maine to Arkansas!!!




Dude....you drove right through my state...did you at least beep when you went by?







Marc ( I'm just kidding) H.
:lolol:


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 13, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> I just listened to every single Rush song ever made.....twice! It was a long drive from Maine to Arkansas!!!
> I also listened to a large selection of Pink Floyd too.....once!
> 
> 
> ...





Did you listen to this one?


----------



## Brink (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2013)

Yesterday, this came on in the shop. I kinda dig it.


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2013)

Haven't heard that since I was a kid Brink. Thanks.


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Haven't heard that since I was a kid Brink. Thanks.



You were a kid Brink? So was I. Guess you out grew it?


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2013)

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't heard that since I was a kid Brink. Thanks.
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

I mentioned this song in another thread so I have to get it out of my brain. One of my favorite songs as a kid. The one after too.


----------



## Brink (Oct 17, 2013)

Bahahahaha, I hum 16 tons all day. I call one job "the coal mine"


----------



## Brink (Oct 17, 2013)

Oak ridge boys, they go well with my WB party mix.


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 18, 2013)

Since you started dredging up childhood songs ... from TV


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone notice DJ Brink's WoodBarter dance party mix?

"knock on wood"
"wooden it be nice"
"Norwegian wood"
"maple leaf rag"
"Woodstock"
"evergreen"
"live oak"
"songs from the wood"
"lemon tree"
"40 miles from poplar bluff"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2013)

In the pines, where the sun don't ever shine . . .








Better (original) version . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kenbo said:


>


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 25, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmmm...no old video links work?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2013)

I looked out the shop window and noticed the skies are red. Reminded me of my party days in the early 80s so I had to spin some classic vinyl . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I looked out the shop window and noticed the skies are red. Reminded me of my party days in the early 80s so I had to spin some classic vinyl . . . .




Geez, I had forgotten about these guys. Distinctively 1980's.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been running around the shop like a madman so I figured some Holst will settle me down a we bit. I usually only listen to this compostiion on Sunday's along with some Water Music, but it's nice to change things up sometimes. Crank it up for maximum listening pleasure. . . . .


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 17, 2013)

I,m an old 60s &70s rock addict. Quciksilver Messenger Service, CCR, Eagles, Hendricks, and it goes on.... My head is still stuck in the 60s (70s).


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2013)

Kevin - it says your video is unavailable at this time...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2013)

It's playing for me Scott, I just started it over to see if it would play embedded here and it's working perfectly for me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2013)

Its playing now on my desktop. I was on the iPad in the shop earlier... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2013)

I believe I've mentioned this before - but in the school year 1976-77 (my senior year) my wife (then a junior. ) and I were a percussionist and tenor sax player respectively, in the Lloyd V Berkner "mighty Ram" Band. For the state finals that year our director Ron Floyd, chose this composition for the competition - Holst's The Planets. I can't tell you how many times we played this over and over and over and he was never satisfied with out performence, until that day on the big stage when we nailed it 100% and I mean not a single mistake to be heard by even the most discerning and learned judges. Back then, you simply never heard of high school bands attempting a piece such as this, but we pulled it off and got all 1s and came close to winning state. I have the CD to prove it. Floyd had our performance professionally recorded and made into slabs of vinyl (we had to pay $5 for the damn things and WE we the 'artists' lol). My MIL still had hers (I lost mine of course) and had it recorded onto CD. All I have to do is figure out how to record it onto a HD and upload to youtube - if anyone wants to hear it. Any classical fans would probably be pretty shocked to hear how well a bunch of high school brats were able to perform this fairly challenging piece.

Edit: Yikes! My wife just corrected me when I asked who we beat for state. She said "We didn't win state we got edged out." She can't remember by whom. We did win most of the marching competitions we entered but did not win state for sympony that year. The brain remembers things the derndest way. I'm just glad I found out before this post stayed up like that for any legth of time. This has nothing to do with me having a bad memory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh , this is a cappella
Just saw starting at 9:00 est on dish a new season of "Sing Off" starts at WCNC, not sure if that is ABC, NBC, or CBS or other. I'm Eastern so time may vary. Locally it is 36 on dish. Will post in the other forum also.

Hi Brink...On your classics... I really like 'Wooden It Be Nice"


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2013)

@Kevin ...I'd like to hear it...


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn I liked that one a lot... (Bela Fleck)


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 26, 2013)

So Many Roads by Joe Bonamassa...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2013)

Steve Earle Copperhead Road


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2013)

Karl_99 said:


> So Many Roads by Joe Bonamassa...








Joe is awesome...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Take Five by Dave Brubeck


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 26, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Joe is awesome...


I like the Jimmy Barnes & Joe B. collaborations... just checked out a couple more on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2013)

I first heard Jimmy Barnes with INXS on the lost boys soundtrack. Been hooked since....he has some good tunes.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2013)

We'll I don't know if you would call it music but I'm listening to my wife snoring. Does have a little catchy beat. Tapping my feet to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG...this is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like Joe Satriani with a pinch of Robin Trower on a slow simmer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2014)

The mechanics sound a lot like Carlos and even some of the feel, but I can even here a tad of 80s Mark Knopfler Telegraph Road in that. Really nice choice Marc I have never heard it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2014)

One of the most musically perfect songs of all time . . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2014)

Man I went through a couple copies of this album. This IS one of the best songs ever. Haven't heard it in years though. Thanks for the refresh!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2014)

nice...I just downloaded that one...now to find more!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)

Budgie is a little known metal band that started wayyyyyy back when. I discovered them when I was in the CG through one of my best buddies who was from NJ. Great band. Listening to my Warren Zevon playlist now. One of my fav musicians.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot all about em...I heard em in the 90's, after metallica covered breadfan. I kinda like the cover more...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 11, 2014)

Scott (not smokin' anything either) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2014)

I had a chance (back in 93) to noodle around on the keyboard he used for that song. the speaker system that went along with it had a spinning speaker thing on it's top...it sounded real wild in person....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 39301





I was actually making fun of Gary Wright by posting that image. It was not nice of me I guess because I was never a fan of him or his voice. 

Maybe I should pick something that I really appreciate let me work on that . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought you liked em....lol


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

Hammond organ with a Leslie cabinet, classic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

I have to put this on from time to time. A lot of fusion sounds noodly to me, but never Dimeola.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2014)

YES! That was it! This guy used to rehearse at the studio I managed in Cali....he could actually play the song too. I like the song...but I have heard it too many times...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still cutting wood . . . and listening to this right now . . .






Life is good . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2014)

I love this song!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

This is not just one of my favorite songs but the video rocks too. Absolutely love his voice and _"good gawd y'alll"_ and _"listen tome!"_ type injections into the lyrics. I have probably posted it here before. Even if you don't like this type of music, how can you watch this and not be entertained . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Blueglass (Jan 23, 2014)

Looked at the knife for sale and this song came to mind. Although it fits everyday I'm on this site.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jan 23, 2014)

Miles Davis ... "Sketches Of Spain" w Gil Evans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Time to rock the boat a lil with a cover song........and, a beautiful view with a killer voice. :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


>




Kevin my man, you have some serious diversity on your taste of music. Well played sir, well played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's another from Canadian pop star Robin Sparkles


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2014)

I want that 2 minutes and 44 seconds of my life back. 

I wonder what the Brinkster is trying to pull over our eyes this time . . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2014)

And when good girl Robin Sparkles came back as Robin Daggers


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2014)

Robins so far but you're ot usually so obvious. Maybe bird species was there ever an y bands called the cardinals? We had the Yardbirds, Byrds, Eagles, Black Crows, Flock of Seagulls, Male chicken Robin, Weird Chicken . . . . probably 100 others. Brink what are you up to . . .


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2014)

Not up to anything
Just pointing out a lesser known singer from our northern neighbors.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2014)

Brink said:


> Not up to anything
> Just pointing out a lesser known singer from our northern neighbors.




It's at moments like this, that I'm embarrassed to be Canadian. That was bloody awful.


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2014)

Interestingmonkey>Coolmonkey>Funmonkey>Snowmonkey>Gaymonkey>Lostmonkey>Bannedmonkey>Comehomemonkey> > > > > > > > >

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 1, 2014)

I worry about you sometimes Brink...........


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2014)

Bannedmonkey???


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Brink said:


> Bannedmonkey???




If you keep posting gay videos lol . . . .






Disclaimer nothing against gays of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2014)

Uh oh, you don't like the robin scherbatsky vids?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you keep posting gay videos lol . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy crap, I almost lost my drink on my computer. Now that right there, is funny.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Brink if you're going to bring Canada to the table, bring some meat on the bone. Retro 80s at its best. . . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Brink if you're going to bring Canada to the table, bring some meat on the bone. Retro 80s at its best. . . . . . .



Can't dance to that one.


----------



## Brink (Feb 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't listen to a lot of Dead but just had an overahelming urge for this song.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 6, 2014)

A big thanks to my neighbors to the north. 
Any music used to torture terrorist at Gitmo can't be all bad.
Not sure it's worth $666,000 though.
Story.....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26055297


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2014)

Here you go, Kevin


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you keep posting gay videos lol . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bannedmonkey! Bannedmonkey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

I dig me some Motown. No banned monkey. Try harder. Ever heard of Donnie and Marie or David Cassidy? That might get you in hot water. .. . .


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

Somewhere Paul Reubens and Mel Gibson are saying " hey that Bannedmonkey Brink came from the same town as us"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel Gibson (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's on of my favorites. I'm thinking about doing a 8 hour mini-series on this song alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

Brink said:


> Somewhere Paul Reubens and Mel Gibson are saying " hey that Bannedmonkey Brink came from the same town as us"



I never heard of Paul Reuben and as you can see Mel has been banned for posting gay videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

Paul Reubens=PeeWee Herman


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

Brink said:


> Paul Reubens=PeeWee Herman



Oh yeah I heard of him. I hear he is pretty . . . "handy".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2014)

The music's too loud...it makes conversation difficult...


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 19, 2014)

For a modern Motown like fix. I love these guys they record all analog. Do everything like they used to. They are steady gaining popularity. Plus Sharon Jones comes from the same town as James Brown... Hit me!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Felt like a little retro today . . .


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Greg I been listening to your rock station for about a month now. They play great stuff. 

http://www.wcsx.com/listenlive/


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been in an old rock mood all week end. I'm listening to the Sons of Mercury Collection of The Quicksilver Messenger Service. I saw them in the mid sixties in concert. The 60-70 rock still is my favorite musical era. Before commercial stuff started. Right Now... "Edward, The Mad Shirt Grinder." Great piano player. They had an assortment of instruments back then. Not just guitars, bases and drums.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> I've been in an old rock mood all week end. I'm listening to the Sons of Mercury Collection of The Quicksilver Messenger Service. I saw them in the mid sixties in concert. The 60-70 rock still is my favorite musical era. Before commercial stuff started. Right Now... "Edward, The Mad Shirt Grinder." Great piano player. They had an assortment of instruments back then. Not just guitars, bases and drums.



Why don't you post some videos. That's what this thread is for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't find many videos of QMS, but this is one of favorite tracks from the "Shady Grove" Album


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2014)

A fellow mod on Mossbergowners turned me onto this...I have it on repeat on my phone....good stuff...
















Those 3 videos have the full album in it's entirety....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2014)

I wore his "Return of the Gunfighter" album out when I was knee-high to a jack rabbit Marc. I know every word for every song on it. I'm sure I have posted several of his songs somewhere in this thread. 

I know for certain I have posted this one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 15, 2014)

Beware...
just that kind of day..

Reactions: Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome Mike! Long time no hear - I love it. 

For years I used to think this was Blood Sweat & Tears - this guy sounds exactly like David Clayton Thomas. It's eerie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2014)

Mike I have been blasting BS&T in my shop for the last hour. 





I cam across an interview of DCT it is really interesting.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2014)

We already have tickets to one of his concerts this year . . .






And we rarely go to concerts.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

I have posted some version of this song here before (at least twice I bet); this is my favorite version but it gets taken down a lot due to copyright violations. Most of you don't know who Kim Larsen is but he is a household name to most Europeans. I love this version . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned monkey entertainment inc. strikes again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2014)

Them crazy monkeys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Blueglass (Apr 27, 2014)

I love Cynic. Some strange prog of course I went for the drummer's perspective version.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Dedicated to my favorite monkey . . . 






(watch out for asteroids and please send moma Brink out for ice cream)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dedicated to my favorite monkey . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even want to know what you were doing when you found this one on the internet.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I don't even want to know what you were doing when you found this one on the internet.



Me neither.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Kenbo (Apr 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


>




Love this tune!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2014)

Pink Floyd - The Wall and Dark Side of the Moon
ELO - "Best of" compilation


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 9, 2014)

Strawberry Letter 23 is a song I just have to hear from time to time.


----------



## Blueglass (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

Classic high Neil . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

In the night, we lie awake
And see the hazy shades of dawn
There's no rest for those who die
The deadly angel greets the morn

I have a dream that we can change it
You need just a glimpse of hope and I
Will be your leader in the fight against Rome
We're united, so you don't stand alone

In the night, you hear the drums
The last and longest fight begins
Your knife is sharp and in your mind
You know this time we got to win

I can see the face of fate is turning
We can throw the ball and chain away
We can make it happen just as long as you believe
Together we stand up for our peace






For those that don't know, this is a song about the fabled slave and freedom fighter Spartacus, and his struggle against Roman tyranny, and their unjust war making against other nations.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)




----------



## rob3232 (May 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


>


Wife knew it in six notes... Love "what are you listening now"!


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


>


This one needs a whole new emoticon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

Scott (and all Anderson fans) check this out!!! I just found it on a lark looking for a live version (knowing I wouldn't find one). Check him out aping the conductor lol. He's such a clown lol. This is WAYYYYY cool!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Scott (and all Anderson fans) check this out!!! I just found it on a lark looking for a live version (knowing I wouldn't find one). Check him out aping the conductor lol. He's such a clown lol. This is WAYYYYY cool!!


He's a creative SOB genius. Always has been. 

I love this ad from Rolling Stone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 17, 2014)

I get zoned out every time I listen to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2014)

Man he has beat the hell out of that guitar - even missing a string. Never seen an 11 string before. I have never heard him before. You would like Michael Hedges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 18, 2014)

Man I found out about Michael last year while looking at harp guitars he is awesome too


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2014)

Here he is on a Harp guitar. I think we should chip in and get Kevin some pants like his. What do you think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)

Austin that was awesome. I never heard of him either. 

Scott I've heard Michael Hedges play before but never seen that performance. Way cool.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (May 19, 2014)

this is a good one too


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

Play this again in two days and it'll make perfect sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

This always makes sense no matter what day of the week.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2014)

Couldn't help myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2014)

Pulling out all the big guns tonight huh? Awesome

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Couldn't help myself.



Sacrilege. Purely awful. I forgive you.  

Honestly I didn't know that terrible show even knew such great tunes. I guess they made they living by copping other peoples true talent. I can honestly, and proudly say, I never saw a single episode of that horrible excuse for entertainment. Not knocking anyone who likes it. I like sauteed blackberry preserves, onions, mushrooms and artichokes on top of my rib eyes ( no joke) sometimes. Most people would scoff at that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2014)

You've missed out. They have hit the nail on the head more times than not, commenting on our political and disposable culture. Also I've heard rumor that the song was supposed to be In the Garden of Eden but the singer was too trashed and that is how he mumbled it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> You've missed out. They have hit the nail on the head more times than not, commenting on our political and disposable culture. Also I've heard rumor that the song was supposed to be In the Garden of Eden but the singer was too trashed and that is how he mumbled it out.




Maybe I'm thinking of Southpark? I never seen one of those either but I saw about 10 minutes of one of those "adult cartoon" shows and it was horrendous. Might not have been either who knows. 

According to Ron Bushy that rumor is spot on. He was working at a pizza place on Sunset Strip when one day he took some pizza and beer home. Doug (Ingle) was smashed and told Ron he'd written a song and started singing it. Ron copied it down as he heard it and that's what they kept it as, but Doug verified later he wrote it (in his head only never put it to paper until Ron did) that it was supposed to be "In The Garden of Eden". So this is one of those internet rumors that turns out to be true. What's also true is that it was written as a very short country song lol. But looked what it morphed into once they went to studio and recorded it!

I do not know him personally but I traded a couple of emails with him. Ron Bushy is a great guy and very accessible. When my parents bought me my first drum kit in 1970 they bought it from one of the then base commanders at NAS Corpus Christi. It was a 5 piece blue sparkle Lido Supreme. The cmdr had bought it for his son somewhere while stationed in California and was now selling it because the kid lost interest. The story they gave us was that Ron Bushy had played the kit one night at a concert there, and had of course played IGD on it. They just volunteered this info after my mom had already paid the $150 for it so it wasn't like they were making it up - they really believed it. 

I kept that kit until 1986 when I moved from Mobile Alabama back to Texas. I just got tired of moving it and wasn't using it since I owned a Ludwig Octoplus minus one bass drum and two toms that I never would use (I always refused to go double bass). Anyway, sometime around 2000 when my kids were asking me why I sold such a cool kit I started to wonder if it was true. So with the advent of the internet I looked Ron up and found an email for him from an old online drum mag interview. I told him the whole story about the kit and what he said was that he never owned a Lido Supreme set himself, and could not remember ever playing one (they were cheap sets mostly) but that if he did, it would have been a situation where it was a house kit somewhere. So while it was possible, he did not remember ever playing one. So I choose to believe that he never did play that set and since then I haven't felt bad about selling it. 

He lives about an hour from your door or at least he used to - maybe sell him a drum. Or better yet give him one as a thank you for all the times we've all played IGD on our steering wheels and some of us on a kit pretending to be him. He was one of my drumming inspirations. 


Bit of trivia: Ron Bushy recorded that iconic drum solo in ONE SINGLE TAKE start to finish. Not so much as a miniscule overdub was done to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 26, 2014)

Cool stories and info. South Park is a bit much and stupid for me. Simpsons really manage to touch on relevant issues in a humorous way. Some seasons were way better than others but after 20 plus years a slack season is excusable. I used to never miss it, now I hardly watch any TV.

I would love to give him and a few other drummers a snare (Matt Abts of Gov't Mule especially) but at this point I can give away the labor but the cost of hardware would kill me! Ironically even though I love to fool around on them I'm not a drummer. A hack guitarist maybe?


----------



## LSCG (May 31, 2014)

yum yum yum Stevie Nicks :cool2: oh and some guy named Tom... I think he was a Refugee

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2014)

Doesn't get much better. Long time no listen to I forgot how much I love this.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

I heard on the radio today that they had the R&R hall of fame dealio last night and that Cat Stevens was inducted. It made me think of all the fantastic songs he has given us. This is one of my favorites by him. He has so many great ones . . .


----------



## Brink (Jun 3, 2014)

Who gets the significance of this tune, today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

Brink said:


> Who gets the significance of this tune, today?



You've discovered you're gay? It's okay - monkeys have these kinds of crises too . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure myself out.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

It's okay man. We still love you. Well, you know what I mean . . . .


----------



## Brink (Jun 3, 2014)

That's not a crisis, anyway.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

True, I guess it is a . . . . . . . well not sure what it is but it doubles your chance of getting laid I guess.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 3, 2014)

Brink said:


> Who gets the significance of this tune, today?



"It was the third of June, another sleepy, dusty, delta day..."

Today's date


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

But that was too obvious. Except no one listened to the song and didn't remember . . . . .


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You've discovered you're gay? It's okay - monkeys have these kinds of crises too . . . . .



I never got that from this song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> I never got that from this song.



I think Kevin is making assumptions based on previous posts from Banned monkey entertainment inc.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree with John, I never got any indication of gay from the song.
Seems most assumed what was thrown over was an very premature or aborted baby named, or would have been named Billie Joe.
Note in the lyrics Billy Joe is male (at least in the South) Billy, Bobby, Eddy, Robby are male. Billie, Bobbie, Eddie, Robbie are female. The person in the lyrics is Billy but in the Ode to its Billie.

What did the rev. see them throw over? If close enough to recognize their faces he should have recognized flowers. And "they" were throwing something over and if wrapped it would not be possible to tell what it was.

She is now throwing flowers into the river....much like taking flowers to a grave? I would assume Billy Joe's body was found and buried elsewhere so there would be no need to take flowers to the bridge for him. It would be the only known grave for Billie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 5, 2014)

The second video seems to work with the Redwood burl situation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mastodon!!! Now you cruizin along my kind of tunage....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 5, 2014)

Figured those 2 songs fit the forum pretty well too. Love the first vid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2014)

My fellow former trippers will love this reminder of why we ever tripped in the first place. Headphones were a must. Along with a babysitter. . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 16, 2014)

Really like these guys.




Love the simple synth line and story puts the most "gangsta" rapper to shame... without cussing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 17, 2014)

I really like the second one.
Here is one I linked to about a year ago but I think that link is dead now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2014)

And before he wasn't known as Buster Poindexter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

:-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 22, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> I really like the second one.
> Here is one I linked to about a year ago but I think that link is dead now.


I love Blitzen Trapper! Great songs. I love the synth lines which is not something I usually say.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm sorta digging this Blitzen Trapper stuff. I like the ones I listen to so far. Their live stuff sucks IMO but the studio work is good. But I bet they are good to see live, just not listen to live.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 22, 2014)

I like Silver Moon better as the studio track myself just didn't find it when I wanted to hear that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Christopher Walken....dancen! Ha. Good video...good song.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2014)

My wife agreed to fill in for a fellow nurse tonight so Sade (shaw-day for you rednecks) is keeping me company in the shop, I have her playlist going but I'll pick this one for you. This will probably surprise most of you but I have always loved most of her music. Yeah it's 80's musical glibbery but I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 23, 2014)

Settling down from a long day


----------



## Brink (Jun 24, 2014)

Before they were ????


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 24, 2014)

Country but I reallylike bluegrass


----------



## Brink (Jun 24, 2014)

Brink said:


> Before they were ????



It's The Who


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2014)

I recognized Daltrey and the drummer right away. The Who is not to be confused with The Guess Who. I used to get them mixed up listening to the radio when I was a yewt just getting into R&R. Here's an Espaniol-friendly version for all you Spaniards out there . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned monkey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2014)

Brink said:


> Banned monkey?



Love the original. Keep trying to get banned. I gave up on getting rid of you so now you just gonna have to try and get banned. Give us your best shot monkey dude . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, there's 3:31 of my life that I won't get back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Well, there's 3:31 of my life that I won't get back.



Sorry, Ken.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 28, 2014)

Brink said:


> Sorry, Ken.
> View attachment 54382




No problem. To tell you the truth........I got a chuckle out of it so it was a good way to start my morning.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2014)

You lightweights. Is a Cranberry tune too heavy for you? How about this . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2014)

OMG Kevin.....that is a great song. How come I never heard it before today? I'm going to get that tomorrow!


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2014)

In the mood for some oldies - some real oldies . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 17, 2014)

I feel for you Texans tonight. Big loss!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2014)

I hadn't heard about it yet. It's a bummer. He was a phenomenal guitarists and entertainer. I was just listening to a Johnny & Edgar Winter playlist on youtube last week while working in the shop. 

Since he died in Sweden yesterday (he was hugely popular there) thought it fitting to play one from Sweden in '87

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 17, 2014)

Brink said:


>



Three or four conversations with Gentleman Jack and it starts to get funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 18, 2014)

Johnny Winter RIP. He was the sound track to my first rebellious teen memories, I wore out the 8 track Johnny Winter And "LIVE"

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)

Sweet surrender . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

Play this even if you don't like classic music and you will have a great day. Crank it up.






If nothing else check out the magnificent curl in those necks!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm happily married, but if I wasn't Eithne would have to get a restraining order against me.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 20, 2014)

I had to gain a little age to appreciate Knopfler. As a kid I didn't give him credit but after I discovered Chet Atkins, Les Paul and others my jaw dropped. He makes complex sound simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 20, 2014)

"Take Five" by Dave Brubeck


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm a big Bowie fan as some of you know, but like Michael Jackson's "Beat It" where Eddie Van Halen played the lead guitar for that song and many EVH fans didn't know that for years, SRV (Stevie Ray Vaughan) did the same for Bowie a couple of months later that year (1983) contributing the signature guitar riffs throughout the song which IMO made that thing really sing - along with Bowie's golden voice of course. Not many SRV fans even know that to this day. So if you ever thought to yourself _"man that guitar really sends me . . . "_ when you listened to Let's Dance - it was your inner core loving on SRV .






And you should know it was Bowie that asked SRV to do it for him . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> "Take Five" by Dave Brubeck



Post it. I did pages back but do it again - do you know how to post a video? just copy the url in the address bar and paste it in a window. I'll do it for you this time . . .



Joe Morello was one of the pillars of drumming. many non-purists cannot appreciate his solo in T5 because they don't understand that some drummers are musicians not just wood choppers. Joe was a musician and made music with his shells. That one piece was the best selling jazz single of all time and just meant as a filler. I was 20 days old when it was released June 30th 1959. I guess that makes it my special song. 






Joe was a true master of his instrument and had few equals.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kevin...There was a more recent YouTube clip of Joe Morello on the Conan O'Brien show. He performed T5.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes I know but the comments pissed me off so bad years ago when the video was first posted I cannot stand it. He was showcasing his well-know hi-hat work early on which is rarely seen on video. But when he dropped his stick the you tubers who can't even finger themselves - want to criticize a towering giant in drumming for dropping his stick. No drummer has failed to drop a stick ever. I have done it many times and as a drummer or in Joe's case a master, you keep playing. Anyone who just listens to the audio tracj would never know he even dropped it. He kept playing and better one-handed than I can with two. And his health at that time was very poor.

Joe was better one-handed than most of the drummers you hear on the radio would be with four hands. He really was that damned good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 21, 2014)

Quicksilver Messenger Service -- Who Do You Love ..old Bo Biddly number


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 21, 2014)

I am always impressed when a drummer drops a stick and never misses a beat. And you are right even the best drop a stick. It is not like when my friend Chris would drink too much and the whole band would be dodging and ducking left and right, that was funny!


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Anything by Zac Brown, but "Toes" is my favorite, followed by "Chicken Fried".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> May 20th, 2012


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2014)

This was the first al;bum I ever bought. I bought it for less than $5 at H.E.B. food store in FLour Bluff Texas sometime around 1972 or 73. I can't believe how well this music has stood the test of time. Give it a listen if you have time.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2014)

The first album I ever bought was Van Halen's Diver Down. And I still have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Stage Dolls. Love cries.

Long live hair bands!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's the only top 40 song that mentioned Kevin's home turf of Paramus.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2014)

Never heard that before Brink. Kind of Billy Joel-ish. I like it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> OMG Kevin.....that is a great song. How come I never heard it before today? I'm going to get that tomorrow!



Which one are you talking about?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Which one are you talking about?



The Bob Seger song....if i was a carpenter..


----------



## Kevin (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Brink (Aug 14, 2014)

theres a hidden significance to this one.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2014)

Brink said:


> theres a hidden significance to this one.



Name a Madonna video or song that doesn't have some kind of hidden meaning. 

I remember there being a big to-do surrounding this one but I can't remember what it was. Never was exactly a big 'donner fan . . . .


----------



## Brink (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, here it is. With the recent passing of Lauren Bacall, all the celebrities mentioned are gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

I wore this 45 out when I was a yewt. I was typing a PM and had to use the word 'patches" when the song just jumped right into my face so of course I had to play it. 






I better finish that PM I was writing lol . . .


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## barry richardson (Aug 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I wore this 45 out when I was a yewt. I was typing a PM and had to use the word 'patches" when the song just jumped right into my face so of course I had to play it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I remember that one. If you get netflix, there is a documentary called "Muscle Shoals" about the studio and music scene there, it's a great nostalgia trip, has a segment about Clarence Carter... and many others...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Yup, I remember that one. If you get netflix, there is a documentary called "Muscle Shoals" about the studio and music scene there, it's a great nostalgia trip, has a segment about Clarence Carter... and many others...



We'll watch it.


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 18, 2014)

Monday = low and mellow


----------



## Brink (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Johnturner (Aug 23, 2014)

Brink
Grumble Cakes????


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, gotta get me some


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

How the HELL did I ever miss THIS version? !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)

well after goin through barry's topic, i got to thinkin, and pulled out a cd of mine and threw it in....this is a song that rings close to me...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Heh ....quircky but good song....


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 26, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Heh ....quircky but good song....



Brink is nothing if not quirky!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dee (Aug 26, 2014)

Currently listening to Dream Theater..."Dream Theater" cd! Released Sept. 26, 2013. For all those who don't know...Dream Theater is one of the greatest progressive rock bands ever, at least IMO!




www.dreamtheater.net

CHECK OUT, "Through The Looking Glass"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2014)

dee said:


> Currently listening to Dream Theater..."Dream Theater" cd! Released Sept. 26, 2013. For all those who don't know...Dream Theater is one of the greatest progressive rock bands ever, at least IMO!
> 
> View attachment 58167
> www.dreamtheater.net
> ...


Very nice. I have not heard of them before... New group? Like the guitarist.


----------



## dee (Aug 27, 2014)

Dream Theater has been around for more than 25 years with 14 cd's or more! John Petrucci: Guitars John Myung: Bassist extrodinaire Jordan Rudess: Keyboard Wizard Mike Mangini: Drums-1241 beats/min James Labrie: Vocals. 

If you like Rush, Queensrych, Rainbow...etc, you will love these guys. They're all from around Long Island, NY. Petrucci and Myung grew up childhood friends and attended Berkley School of music, Long Island. Rudess is a Juliart School of music grad, Mangini drum/percussion prof. from Berkley, and Labrie is from Toronto. they have quit a history. I have followed them since 1999, and to me they are the greatest!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

Scott can't believe you haven't heard of them. Awesome group.


----------



## dee (Aug 28, 2014)

Check this out, Watch Dream Theater "Pull Me Under" on youtube, then watch Team Red Sheep's version of "Pull Me Under". They're KIDS, the little girl doing vocals is incredible. Team Red Sheep also does a version of Tool's "46 and 2". These kids rock. 
Dee


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

Dee post the videos here. That's what the thread is for. No one is going to go looking for them.


----------



## dee (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok, sorry bout that.
Dee


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

Dee you asked me how to post YT videos. All you have to do is highlight and copy the string of code that is in the url right here . . . 



 


Then paste it in your text window. Make sure you put it on it's own line not beside your text or it will all scrunch together. Once pasted the software automatically takes it from there . . . . 







Looking at this string, sometimes you'll get code that YT embeds all kinds of trash in there for ads and stuff. It always starts with an ampersand "&" The ONLY code you ever want to copy is the string before the ampersand as shown between the green arrows . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Kevin






OH YEA! Here's Dream Theater..."Forsaken"


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 28, 2014)

The guitarist and drummer are pretty good but I just can't wrap my ears around it.


----------



## dee (Aug 28, 2014)

Then perhaps something from their new cd..."the looking glass"


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 28, 2014)

Having lived through the evolution of rock and being a Lord of the Rings fan, I enjoyed this.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

Rain just started pelting my shop roof a few minutes ago but there are no clouds above me . . . just off to the side quite far too, which means a lot straight line winds up high and then the rain hitting this low pressure hole I am in right now and dropping on top of me. Of course I want to hear CCR _Have You Ever Seen The Rain_ every time this happens, and it happens in Texas a lot in the summer. 

I've never got into Rod Stewart although I like a few of his old songs like _Maggie May_ and _First Cut Is The Deepest_. But when I went looking for CCR this Rod Stewart version popped up. I never heard it before. Rod is no John Fohgerty but this version is worth a listen. I was pretty impressed with how he kept the overall feel of the song yet was also able to put his own stamp on it. Very well done IMO.


----------



## dee (Aug 29, 2014)

Team Red Sheeps version of Tool...46 and 2...






The little girl has quite amazing vocals and the bassist rocks!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee (Aug 30, 2014)

Some slow hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanx Dee...


----------



## dee (Aug 30, 2014)

Ah, looks like Team Red has some competition eh? Well here's one back at ya...Team Red Sheep's version of Dream Theater's "Pull Me Under".

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2014)

dee said:


> Team Red Sheeps version of Tool...46 and 2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats pretty amazing. I want to show that to all the adults at work that say "I don't know how to do that"... A lesson in trying and putting your best effort forward....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

@dee they both are the pretty much the same band. They are a rock school band, different singers and and musicians rotate songs. The guy who records em is named Aaron Okeefe, ( http://aaronokeefe.com/ )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

I love the drum solos....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Aug 31, 2014)

RipJ, Thx for opening my eyes....Duh on me....I saw that the vocals where done by 2 different girls, please tell me they are different girls, no? I just got my eyes checked last week....well, duh on me again. Heh!

You like drum solos? Here, this is recent. I wish I had a dollar for every drum Mike has. Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 1, 2014)

35 years ago, I begged my parents to let me go to an Eagles concert. They flat out refused...their answer..."everyone at that concert will just be smoking pot". If you're wondering, no I don't smoke, _or _drink. That being said, don't forget to flush your joints! Hope you enjoy this from "Actual Miles".


----------



## dee (Sep 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've heard it millions of times....i still played it, just to hear it. I love the part where he plays the guitar with the violin bow......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee (Sep 2, 2014)

yep and that's Steve Vai in the back, one of my all time favorite guitar players.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee (Sep 2, 2014)

"We may be human, but we're still animals"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee (Sep 2, 2014)

OH man Ripj...get a load of this!


----------



## dee (Sep 2, 2014)

Jimi Jamison has left us at age 63....you will be missed bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dee (Sep 8, 2014)

DREAM THEATER has a new cd out..."Breaking The Fourth Wall"


----------



## dee (Sep 9, 2014)

Back to Whitesnake lead singer David Coverdale. This is from an album in which Jimmy page was guitarist. BTW, this is a very good album.


----------



## dee (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## dee (Sep 9, 2014)

Holy smoke, that Simone Simons is one beautiful redhead!


----------



## Brink (Sep 11, 2014)

some more Canadian pop...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok...I had my guitar hero game out today for my PS2....I was trying to play this song.......I sucked out....over and over. But I had a blast.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here ya go @Kenbo ....some practice chops...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice shot of Einstein, and Oppenheimer's in this too. Robert Oppenheimer was instrumental in helping to develop the A-bomb.


----------



## Brink (Sep 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

Lead guitarist is nearly as good as John Petrucci of Dream Theater.


 
My rigs


----------



## dee (Sep 18, 2014)

Dream Theater minus John Myung, Tony Levin on Bass, Old Dream Theater drummer Mike Portnoy, Jordan Rudess on keyboard (aka "the wizard), and of Course John Petrucci!




This is actually the "Liquid Tension Project"
Peace, Dee


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is a friends band. (my friend is the drummer!!)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee (Sep 18, 2014)

With a bass player like that I didn't notice the drummer. WoOtAgE \0/ <<<------- hands in the air! You auta put her on "Ladies of R&R" Can you get me her......uh nah nvm.




IMO, "Black Halo" is the most awesome cd.


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

From 1987

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

This Asia Aura playlist is blasting at full volume right now to get me through what I love most . . . . SANDING! 

Not bad note on this entire album much less a bad song. if you want to hear the whole album I think you have to click the YOUTUBE link - I don't think playlists work for an embed. . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This Asia Aura playlist is blasting at full volume right now



Good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm a progressive rock instrumental junky....Gamalon!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 21, 2014)

Was a big fan of Asia back in the day. Definitely a lot of talent in that band from a lot of already successful bands. I could definitely hear the YES influence in their music. But with Steve Howe in the band, what would you expect. Great stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

John Petrucci...my favorite guitarist. His instrumental cd "Suspended Animation". Glasgow Kiss!




My favorite song on this cd is Animate-Inanimate, but it's 13 min long.
I can't get my pinky finger going like that.




That's John's signature Ernie Ball JP6 guitar.


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok...let me say that I'm not a big country music fan. 

However, I am a big fan of Motley Crue...

so with that said, here is a cover of a Crue song by a country band...

It's not too bad either....


----------



## Brink (Sep 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

^^^Great song!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## dee (Sep 26, 2014)

lol "sit down waldo"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 27, 2014)

WoWzaa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 27, 2014)

WoWzaa again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Brink (Oct 3, 2014)

Ah the memories.  My mother and I would perform this on karaoke night at the After Zoo Lounge.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

Brink said:


> Ah the memories.  My mother and I would perform this on karaoke night at the After Zoo Lounge.



That's cool as beans man. I would love to have seen that. I can't sing for squat and have only been drunk enough once in my life to be talked into it. It was hilarious I know because everyone in the audience was rolling on the floor or plugging their ears with their thumbs.

I bet you sing pretty darn well for a chimp. Just a hunch. Or you just think you do like most of the people that do karaoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 3, 2014)

Was way cool! Elton Mom and Brinky Dee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Dedicated to that monkeyman who is always looking to change things up . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2014)

I like David Bowie,
But I don't like change,

It puts me...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Brink said:


> I like David Bowie,
> But I don't like change,
> 
> It puts me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 5, 2014)

what plays in my shop all day


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2014)

One of my favorites Ken awesome choice.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 5, 2014)

I think you and I have very similar tastes in music Kevin. I don't think there has been too many things that you have posted that I haven't thought "man, I love that tune"


----------



## Brink (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 7, 2014)

From past, Southern Pacific. "I go to Pieces".. accapella Pure Doo Wap. This group was formed by three former members of the Doobie Bros. (Keith Knudsen, John McFee and bassist Jerry Scheff) and 
Stu Cooke from CCR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 15, 2014)

An oldie. Early 70s, Birds of Fire - 
*Mahavishnu Orchestra*


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2014)

Hehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been wondering who did this song since the first time I heard it years ago...haven't heard it since....
finally!.

I know...I have weird musical tastes. (if you want to call it that)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2014)

1985....I was a sophomore in high school...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

Somehow that one slipped past me Marc. Thankfully. 

Really it's kind of fun to listen to and ahead of its time. Not sure I'll listen to it again but having fun listening to it now in the context of the era . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 17, 2014)

The only one I know about is the real improv group


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

Marc it's not along the same genre really as what you potsed, but it reminded me of one of my favorite 'feel good' songs of all time. I used to catch a lot of grief for listening to stuff like this from my buddies when they ride in my car, especially when I was drumming for rock bands. But my musical taste is a mile wide.






Love that song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh man here's a couple of cool oldies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

You all know how much I love Japanese culture so I am biased, but just try to find a better WTO rendition than this . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

@Brink Have you ever seen a conducting style like that? And what's the deal with some of the brass and winds in the upper deck? Wild stuff - as fun to watch as to listen to.


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> @Brink Have you ever seen a conducting style like that? And what's the deal with some of the brass and winds in the upper deck? Wild stuff - as fun to watch as to listen to.



I have seen that style. I'm racking my under rested mind, but it was a guest conductor at NY philharmonic when Sarah Chang was playing, must have been 10 years ago.

And brass on upper level is cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 20, 2014)

Whitney Houston (1993)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ipQ0fE0MRWQ

Sorry it won't imbed


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Sorry it won't imbed



Yes it will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 21, 2014)

When I lived in Tucson, AZ, I used to be a fan of Heather "Lil Mama" Hardy. Blues violin and shes all of 5' tall and doesn't break 100 pounds soaking wet. But, here blues is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> An oldie. Early 70s, Birds of Fire -
> *Mahavishnu Orchestra*


Sounds like Jean-Luc Ponte on an angry acid trip....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


>


Damn - Thanks for that one. I just downloaded it onto my phone. I have listened to it several times now and find a new facet of awesome with every listen. Her voice is nice, but this a a sweet reminder of how much of a master on the guitar Jeff is. So subtle but so uniquely his own. I understand why its on your short list


----------



## jmurray (Oct 25, 2014)

Not new, but new to me. Thought I'd share. I've listened to it 10 times today






Hope link works


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh man here's a couple of cool oldies!




I love the kung fu fighting song!!
Hu ha!


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 26, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

Well since double entendre is order of the day. One of my all time favorites by Kiss


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry yes a little childish, but had to share. There was a time I lived in Milwaukee and had a fair share of these........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 29, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Sorry yes a little childish, but had to share. There was a time I lived in Milwaukee and had a fair share of these........



Your share of the PBR's or the girls? Either way


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 30, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> Your share of the PBR's or the girls? Either way



Ha PBR's. When I lived in Milwaukee in the early 70's. many of the bars would have penny PBR nights, yep 1 cent for a small glass of PBR and 25 cent shots. My god! Then the beers went up to 5 cents. Un-believable

Ah yes and if that was not enough "depth charges" (shot of Yukon Jack dropped into a tall PBR) were 50 cents.

Not that I ever participated.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2014)

I served many a depth charges in 1979-1980 during my 1 year stint as bartender. They were still very popular around here then. I never drank any either Neil.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 2, 2014)

[QUOTE="Kevin, post: 217877, member: 2"QUOTE]

Had to look up the lyrics to be sure I liked Harold Land. 

Nothing to do with that song but the video reminded me of..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 6, 2014)

this one is for Phil Rudd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2014)

@Brink knowing you I had to google Phil Rudd and see what you were saying. Too funny. Wonder who he and his cohorts were trying to kill. Court has sealed all that for now. Keep us posted as it goes forward, in the special way that you do . . . . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a special way?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2014)

No...you are in a special way....or is that special k?
I forget....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes very special.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 6, 2014)

Heard the new Pink Floyd today. I have to say, I'm not a fan of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2014)

I heard one of the cuts nearly 2 weeks ago on one of my talk shows where they evidently got hold of a pre-release cut - not sure when it was released maybe it was just out but whatever I wasn't a fan either. There's just no going back with some things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2014)

More Canadian music. A little thrash metal for @Kenbo .
You migh remember my posts with Robin Sparkles/ Robin Daggers.





Her boyfriend Simon Tremblay, was in this band.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

This may surprise some of you but I have always been a Cindi Lauper fan. Love this video too it's a classic . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

These guys were always so underrated as the awsome musicians that they were because their first hits were somewhat novelty songs. But damn they can jam . . .


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 11, 2014)

Pay particular attention to the audience nobody moves a muscle? What's up with that???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 12, 2014)

Country Oldie

Exile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 13, 2014)

My Daughter, compilation video.


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 13, 2014)

:)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy 40th Blondie.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 13, 2014)

Bruce, Baker and Moore (otherwise known as BBM)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

Liked it before I even listened to it for the umpteenth time. Alan you have great taste.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 13, 2014)

If you like the blues... especially Texas blues... There will never be another SRV

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope this band makes it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Josh those guys are quite talented. For those of us that understand a little bit about what real musicianship is (in my case I stress the word 'little'), there's not denying they have it in spades. The note progressions especially of the vocals were more complex than the average 3 chord "country" rock song. The vocalist has a great voice and very good command of it, and doesn't do the annoying "twang" or "bass dip" that's so popular, and he could definitely do that if he chose. I'm glad he doesn't. The musicians are all solid and the band itself is tight. They have what it takes to be upper echelon band.

I don't know what the message is whether it's anti-commercial Christianity (and IMO most Christians today follow a commercialized Christianity "industry" with paid "preachers" and all) or if this is a parody, or a Savior promo in the guise of a parody. No matter to me. The music is top-notch and the video is well done. This is the kind of band that develops a cult following. I enjoyed the video thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

Bug House ... I me these guys in the late 90s. The lead singer is the only one sane in the whole group

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=s3jA5HfTIks


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 16, 2014)

Always sends chills. Older than Keivin and still good.






The music was better than the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm a fan of Shinedown and the Clash, so when I saw this video I knew I'd like it...hope you do too.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't listen to much country but aaron Lewis does amazing covers of country songs this one is great and so is grandady's gun.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 22, 2014)

And here is the other song


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

Some of the strangest mistures make some of the greatest Blues

Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready






For some reasons, I have inconsistent problems getting Music Videos from You Tube to embed


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 22, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Some of the strangest mistures make some of the greatest Blues
> 
> Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready
> 
> ...



Wow I've never heard that... Killer song


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Joss is easier on my eyes than ol rod...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 25, 2014)

And who can ever forget....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 27, 2014)

Christmas is around the corner. May I start it out with one of my favorites.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...T07JU&list=PLMmBcihs-L-CP-vbRp3uPyGOgmCr51FU3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Bah humbug. I hate Christmas music except on Christmas Day and a little on Christmas Eve night. We get bombarded with it as it is. How about some Box Tops. This guy looks like he's expecting to get arrested any second . . .


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 27, 2014)

Box Tops were in that endless parade of one hit wonders in the music world. With videos produced like that, you can see why.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Box Tops were in that endless parade of one hit wonders . . .



Au contraire . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty sure this one charted also . . .


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't give much new stuff a listen @Mike Mills but since i like most of what you post I did give a listen. That's good stuff man!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


>


Ive listened to that song hundreds of times and never knew a video existed, Kewl !


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 30, 2014)

Theme of the dark side

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pX6SuX0Z6AQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Alan you have got to learn how to embed brother. It's not hard at all but there's something about your links that are really weird. I don't get what's causing this part with your links:

watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pX6SuX0Z6AQ

Whatever that is, is the reason they aren't embedding.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 30, 2014)

I get stuff like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Can you see the embedded videos inn everyone elses posts?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes with what others have embedded. And sometimes the image embed option works for me

Sometimes it tells me I can not embed the video from that URL sometimes it just does the odd little square as above message.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Man I would love to be able to go back in time and walk into this joint . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 30, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Yes with what others have embedded. And sometimes the image embed option works for me
> 
> Sometimes it tells me I can not embed the video from that URL sometimes it just does the odd little square as above message.



I tried to edit your post and embed your video. For some reason, the link that you are using is not useable as a media link. Not quite sure why that is though. However, I reloaded the video and copy and pasted the link and it embedded just fine. There is something odd about the link of the little blue square though.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 2, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Theme of the dark side


But only the dark side of woodworking.

A couple from the same "source" on the darker side.


----------



## Brink (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 2, 2014)

Where did you find that?
From you quote "_I licked a battery, it tastes like burning"
Are you sure you licked a battery?

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

Time to hear this one again never can get enough . . .


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 9, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 9, 2014)

Man you guys have some varied taste in music.



NeilYeag said:


> Pay particular attention to the audience nobody moves a muscle? What's up with that???



I missed my calling I wanted to be a PIP with Gladys Knight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 9, 2014)

Kenbo said:


>



Dang,  you beat me to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 9, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Man you guys have some varied taste in music.
> 
> I missed my calling I wanted to be a PIP with Gladys Knight



'73 heading back to Valdosta after service.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 9, 2014)

Came around on the mp3's today..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Man you guys have some varied taste in music.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed my calling I wanted to be a PIP with Gladys Knight



haha you and me both I said that very thing some pages back.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

I actually said it in the Motown thread over 2 1/2 tears ago man time flies:



Kevin said:


> but even now I would love to be able to sit on stage with Gladys as the 4th pip. The "Cracker Pip".


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 10, 2014)

I like to listen to a little dub step once in a while and this came across my Pandora station a little while ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 10, 2014)

Mike
That takes me back -you must be almost as old as me.
John


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 11, 2014)

Mike
You're killing me here - how do you remember all these old songs?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

When I was ordering European albums in the early 70s from the classifieds in the back of music mags I ordered the stuff that would be priceless today and I didn't even know it. How could I ever have known I just had to wait a few decades to actually see them. Gold Earring was the first band I ordered and back then you didn't get to order a "Album" like we did here you got the European release which was always different. And usually much better. I remember this song on a ER and it was 2 years old by the time I heard it I bet.


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 12, 2014)

This has always been one of my favorites

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 12, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Mike
> You're killing me here - how do you remember all these old songs?


Heck these aren't old. Old songs are what my parents listened to. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 15, 2014)

Brink said:


>



I don't remember that one but it reminded me of this one...


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 15, 2014)

Tis the season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2014)

For @DKMD

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 15, 2014)

love this song

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Johnturner (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Johnturner (Dec 16, 2014)

OK Take this


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Pink Floyd, another brick in the wall...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

TimR said:


> Pink Floyd, another brick in the wall...


Post it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 17, 2014)

"Now they know how many holes it takes to fill The Alpert Hall"


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 17, 2014)

We're now on page 49 - What is the record for pages in a forum,?


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 18, 2014)

a little slower

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 18, 2014)

To tie into the other thread.... maybe a song for Tim's sibling?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

All this talk of concerts and bands and favorite stuff got me really reaching back into my youth. As far as favorite whole albums with out any 'skippers' this is one of mine. IMO it's the best single work from Rush musically. And it's a hair thin line between this one and about 3 others from them.

I have been listening to this for ~ 30 minutes not gonna go inside until it's over. Still have a xmas present mirror to make before I can retire tonight, but here it is for you with enough time and appreciation for great rock music composition.
_
Some fought themselves, some fought each other
Most just followed one another
Lost and aimless like their brothers
For their hearts were so unclear
And the truth could not appear
Their spirits were divided into blinded
Hemispheres_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


>



Hey, I know that one. Me and other folks got kicked off a local wood site for quoting the founding fathers (Franklin, Jefferson, Madison)
Ah, and the one who changed things quoted this band know as Chumbawamb, proud anarchist from GB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> Me and other folks got kicked off a local wood site for quoting the founding fathers (Franklin, Jefferson, Madison)



You got to expand on that lol that's over the top.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You got to expand on that lol that's over the top.



Just a different forum several years ago. The Chumbawamb reminded me of it because a mod used a quote from them as a signature. I never paid any attention to it until he stopped all who used quotes/signatures with reference to the founding fathers. I looked them up on Wikipedia to see who he was quoting; they seem to have expanded it now but when I checked it was mainly anarchist. Doesn't mean their music is not good.

It was just something that popped out of my memory when I saw it. Too many fingers of Jack Daniels may have help also.
But what do you expect from someone who quotes Poe and gives youtube links based on themes from Stephen King movies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 22, 2014)

RIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Dec 23, 2014)

christmas song with a little twist


----------



## jmurray (Dec 23, 2014)

one more, tis the season


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> _
> Some fought themselves, some fought each other
> Most just followed one another
> Lost and aimless like their brothers
> ...



Although my hearing did not allow an initial like, I did like the lyrics and took the time to look them up. 

Thanks for posting some of the lyrics as I could only catch about 1/4 of the words. I's sure I would not have researched more without your posting lyrics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, I like stupid songs also..... as if no one noticed.


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2014)

@Kevin, how do you share the video? I'm too stupid to figure it out! TA


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Tony said:


> @Kevin, how do you share the video? I'm too stupid to figure it out! TA




Check out this thread. http://woodbarter.com/threads/how-to-embed-a-video.18792/


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2014)

@Kenbo @Tony I've updated the How TO thread on videos. I didn't realize we still had the old tutorial. It had no relevance to this software at all lol. Tony give it a try and let me know if I can make the tutorial any better. Try to embed a video after reading it. No David Cassidy stuff man . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Been listening to this stuff this morning. Pretty interesting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's their page with different playlists for ya...

https://www.youtube.com/user/OfficialVSQ/playlists


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2014)

Marc that's pretty fun stuff to listen to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2014)

That is pretty cool!! Needs more cowbell though....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm loving this song right now...downloading it !!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9oa9GVuxoChfutJlF4Y2MeSzaEcB7rJJ

there's the album in a playlist....pretty smooth stuff....


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2014)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Love it. Have a homemade CD with this song on it.


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Love it. Have a homemade CD with this song on it.


The whole album is good, but I'm a Knopfler fan. His collaborative with Chet Atkins is pretty awesome, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2014)

Another fairly decent guitar duo...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

SENC said:


> The whole album is good, but I'm a Knopfler fan. His collaborative with Chet Atkins is pretty awesome, too.



Henry I've mentioned this album her before I bought it the first month it was released way back 25 years ago or so. Great album. I guess you're ware that Chet was one of Mark's idols.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry I've mentioned this album her before I bought it the first month it was released way back 25 years ago or so. Great album. I guess you're ware that Chet was one of Mark's idols.


Pretty sure that feeling became mutual. Both guitar phenoms!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been feeling bad for Kevin given the weather.



 

Whenever I get down on the cold, this one from Widespread Panic always takes me away to warmer climes, even if only for a few minutes. Hope this helps you thaw out, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2015)

@SENC , thanks for that! It's about the same weather here, a few hours South of Kevin, that did help! TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a Morricone 2 CD set love his music . . .


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


>



Great music! Along those lines, here is one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Been listening to this one all morning. It's a 4 hour long song. A remix on repeat really. but It's good to just have it on the background while im in the shop trying to clear my head.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 7, 2015)

these guys know how to jam

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2015)

Ya'll can laugh at me if you want, but when I need to clear my head, this is what I listen to. Totally not what I normally enjoy, but it's calming and soothing. Tony

www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB4B1F87E499DCEE5


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2015)

Love me some Santana.


----------



## SENC (Jan 8, 2015)

Dave Matthews Band - Tripping Billies:


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is one to brighten your Monday morning. this guy has got talent.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 13, 2015)

how can you be sad when you listen to music like this


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 14, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> how can you be sad when you listen to music like this


Had to look it up (with lyrics) to catch the words.
Could be a little darker; 3/4 thumbs up.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sure this may have been posted a few times but...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 16, 2015)

Lots of variations on this (Joe Cocker, Preservation Hall, Cab Calloway, Van Morrison, ect) but I like Louis Armstrong best.


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

One of my favorite unsung musical heroes and I was lucky enough to see him live in a small venue . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

Alison Krauss & Union Station - Let Me Touch You …:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

Bonnie Raitt& John Prine - Angel From Montgomery:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> how can you be sad when you listen to music like this



And here I thought I was the only one who liked this band....(my wife can't stand em...)


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who liked this band....(my wife can't stand em...)



Man I felt the same way they have some killer songs!!!


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 23, 2015)

Something a little different .... and reflecting?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

This is a song my son and I listened to many times together . . .






It has more meaning to me than all the ones I've posted put together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2015)

I have that one on my phone. Great song

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This is a song my son and I listened to many times together . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like that one Kevin. Not sure if my interpretation matches the intended but I do like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Sure wish there was a high quality video of her singing this. Man I was so into LR when I was drumming and only one band that I was ever in had a female singer that could do her and man she could tear it up almost as good as Linda.






This was recorder in 1980 the same year I was drumming for a regional band called Pegasus and we learned this song within 2 days of it being released on the radio. Back then our local rock station was 98 FM KZEW "The Zoo".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2015)

Had to do a search... Is this you?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Had to do a search... Is this you?
> View attachment 70198



No not me - and I don't recognize him.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 28, 2015)

Im not sure I agree with this songs message, but she rocks .

+1 on Linda rondstat


----------



## jmurray (Jan 28, 2015)

this ones cool too, about a boxbuilder


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Im not sure I agree with this songs message, but she rocks .
> 
> +1 on Linda rondstat



Josh I just watched that and I must say, while I would never plug that CD into my player in the truck or at home (or anywhere else for that matter) I would DEFINITELY go see them live if it were in a small venue club. That would be a fun live show in a jazz club type of setting. Very entertaining I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 30, 2015)

I play the album when I'm putzing around in the shop. It's one of those albums that grows on you. I'm a sucker for a redhead with a big voice. (she probably dyed it, but that works for me).

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 30, 2015)

i used to jam out to this back in like 2006-2007 love this guitar player my brother saw him and Steve Vai play together.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Had to do a search... Is this you?
> View attachment 70198


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2015)

hmmm...now i'm hooked on these guys...






good stuff for an unsigned band...


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


>



My son was a huge Band geek in High School, almost went with Music as his major in college. They played this song every football game and concert from 6th grade through graduation. Always makes me smile when I hear it. Thanks for the memories Mike!


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2015)

sorry, disregard this post. TA


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## kweinert (Feb 6, 2015)

Pink Floyd station on Pandora.

Recently got back a surround sound stereo system that used to belong to one of my wife's sons and then got passed around a bit. It's not in our living room and so I have the AM/FM, the TV, and my tablet able to be passed through it.

It's nice to be able to adjust the sound so that these abused ears can hear what's going on. And the surround stuff is just nice to have.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## jmurray (Feb 7, 2015)

@Mike Mills every song you play is one I've heard on my dad's old 45 Jukebox. He would tip a few back and crank that bad boy up. Neighbors probably hated us, but as a kid it was awesome. yinz must be close in age, he was born in 54


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 8, 2015)

jmurray said:


> @Mike Mills every song you play is one I've heard on my dad's old 45 Jukebox. He would tip a few back and crank that bad boy up. Neighbors probably hated us, but as a kid it was awesome. yinz must be close in age, he was born in 54



Yep, close, 50. So I was 12-13 before transistor radios were available (affordable) and I didn't have to listen to Moms choice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray (Feb 11, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


>


that guy killed it. 48 dudes in tuxedos melting faces.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2015)

Always have loved this song. TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 14, 2015)

This must be the Canadian portion of the postings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2015)

When this album came out, I bought it...and actually wore it out....I used to play this one over and over...


----------



## jmurray (Feb 14, 2015)

@Tony @Kevin @Bigdrowdy1 
I'm geographically unable to fully appreciate this song, but I imagine it's better with beer


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

Over 2.2 BILLION views. I finally watched this thing after my kids asked me to like 3 years ago. It's the most unlikely mega video ever. A Korean guy without good looks. No six pack. I mean, whoever thinks of Korea as producing musical/video graphic production genius? And yet, it's entertaining as heck.

Hate it or love it it has a lot going on - constant movement and lots of great color. I think I like it! At least for a listen once a year . . .






Tony you'll like it because he keeps referring to Georgia.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

Brink said:


>



I'm not sure what to say to that......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2015)

Brink said:


>



Copy cat!!! I was gunna post it in here but I got side tracked!!! 

LOL I made it my ringtone!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am not sure...but....I thought @Brink was more hairier than that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Copy cat!!! I was gunna post it in here but I got side tracked!!!
> 
> LOL I made it my ringtone!!!



Copy cat? How am I copy cat if I posted first!?


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2015)

u


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2015)

TROGDOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 27, 2015)

One of my favorite old school metal bands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 6, 2015)

nickel creek to nickelback; fleetwood mac to toby mac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 7, 2015)

Man, love nickle creek!! but this also....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 13, 2015)

this kid rocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2015)

I am not an avid music listener but my wife is really into it . She is deaf, but thanks to technology was able to have cochlear implant surgery in 2003 .She has been wanting a nice Bluetooth speaker for a cpl years now and I figured it would make a nice annv gift ( she cried) . I know Marshall has been around and used in the music industry for a long time and figured it would be good. Bass is a big deal for her and this totally rocks !

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I am not an avid music listener but my wife is really into it . She is deaf, but thanks to technology was able to have cochlear implant surgery in 2003 .She has been wanting a nice Bluetooth speaker for a cpl years now and I figured it would make a nice annv gift ( she cried) . I know Marshall has been around and used in the music industry for a long time and figured it would be good. Bass is a big deal for her and this totally rocks !
> 
> View attachment 73781



Did you make/modify that? Even still...that is a supremely awesome gift. Good for you.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2015)

lol nope , it came in vintage style like that and it's what caught my eye. The sound was the seller tho !

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

That's one hell of a powerful song Marc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)

@Brink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Thanks a lot Marc. Now I have this from my kids earlier years stuck in my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2015)

My uncle used to work with this band in Maine back in the 70's....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2015)

Dave hum r.i.p.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF103F8DAC713FC62

A little info about Dave, he was a very talented musician, played all kinds of instruments and then fell in love with the banjo. Kinda weird for an english musician. Sad part is he battled cancer and lost. He had cancer removed from his right hand and it basically left him with a claw hand. He re taught himself how to play with that hand, amazing! The music world suffered a big loss when he passed. Check out his web site which his family still runs. When you think you have it tough, think of him and it puts things into perspective. I am always humbled with the perfection with which he played, and the sheer number of songs he new, and most of all his love of just performing for people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Apr 6, 2015)

I figure sometime tonight I need to get working on the Mold for Kevin's little uber secret project He's got me working on. Just hope I don't have to glue up a blank and wait... so I can just machine part of the mold tonight And I'll have Blue October playing on Pandora or my Ipod while doing it.

They're out of Austin, Tx. so it kinds fits who the project is for!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Apr 7, 2015)

For some reason it seems to be one of those "repeat days" at work....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 9, 2015)

For some reason this got locked in my head this AM and can't get if out. From the 80s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2015)

Was scrolling through an old iPod in my desk, forgot this one was there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

The best of both worlds!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kenbo said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm lovin this stuff!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anyone actually bother to listen to videos someone posts before posting their own lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I do...how else would I come up with finding weird songs.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Kenbo (Apr 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


Wow, what a voice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll see your delicious Heap of savory angelic voice and guitar and raise you one....


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Brink said:


>




there's still a few months to go mann...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Nah. He always has a reason to post something like this. Maybe this was the day the song was written, or on this day Santa Claus called Bing to ask him what he wanted for the coming xmas. Something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


>



I listened all the way to the eond, Quite a voice. For some reasn this one popped into my head after listening to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

I've posted Sade in this thread also. Love her voice.


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2015)

Im huge Slade fan, too.





i

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I like this version....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Brink said:


> Im huge Slade fan, too.




I hear ya. Sadle is pretty trippy. Pop a Window Pane and cut loose . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey! They stole my dance moves!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I got trippy right here....






It's actually not bad. Might have to download it for this weekends bon fire....


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

This song has special meaning to me. But you'd never guess why lol.


----------



## Brink (May 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Fsyxxx (May 13, 2015)

I'm super picky about what I listen to, go figure I've only been in music my whole life. Anyhow two recommendations, the latest Gary Clark jr album is fantastic. Also if your into country Sturgill Simpson is great and the new Ray Wylie Hubbard record is wonderful. I'll admit I'm biased about RWH cause he is one of my favorite guys to work with all time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (May 15, 2015)

B. B. King
R.I.P.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 15, 2015)

I had the fortunate privilege of seeing BB many times. My first time was in 1978 but I was already a fan.


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

I'm late to the party I just heard about it today. He plowed his own ground for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 28, 2015)

Love everything about this song. The storytelling, the way the music accents it...


----------



## Kenbo (May 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2015)

I saw George in concert about 10 years ago, he rocked then, great show. Like most of us aging rockers, he still rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)




----------



## jmurray (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the story of my life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2015)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)

Guess I know what your watching

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 13, 2015)

Dana Falconberry. Awesome.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

Greg I added a Dana Falconberry video to your post because, this is a video thread not pictures.  

She sounds like a 6 year old girl singing.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 20, 2015)

It's hard for me to do a video when I'm working the show. This is tonight

 Jason Isbell. This guy is really amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> It's hard for me to do a video when I'm working the show. This is tonight Jason Isbell. This guy is really amazing.



I know what you do for a living but probably no one else here does. You have one of the coolest day jobs (except they are usually at night lol) on the forum. I think you should start a thread in the chatroom and catalog your shows. Think about how cool that would be. Must I beg?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I know what you do for a living but probably no one else here does. You have one of the coolest day jobs (except they are usually at night lol) on the forum. I think you should start a thread in the chatroom and catalog your shows. Think about how cool that would be. Must I beg?


I think I will sounds like a great idea. Maybe folks will think it's interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2015)

I can't get the dang video to post, sorry! Tony


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 21, 2015)

Tony said:


> I can't get the dang video to post, sorry! Tony


Tried to repair it for you Tony, but it doesn't look like a valid link to a video. Might want to check your link and try again.


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Tried to repair it for you Tony, but it doesn't look like a valid link to a video. Might want to check your link and try again.



I don't know what the deal is, it plays when I go to YouTube and look it up. Thanks Kenbo for trying


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Tried to repair it for you Tony, but it doesn't look like a valid link to a video. Might want to check your link and try again.



I fixed it for him. You need to be a computer whiz kid like me to figure that kind of stuff out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2015)

That was pretty cool, country aerosmith, whooda thunk?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> That was pretty cool, country aerosmith, whooda thunk?



I hadn't even watched it until you said it was countryfied aerosmith. My wife and I dug that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> That was pretty cool, country aerosmith, whooda thunk?



They're a dam good group, y'all ought to check them out. They started as a AC/DC cover band, (get it, Hayseed Dixie, AC/DC), but have done a KISS album and several others. I've got 3 of their albums I think. They have opened for AC/DC. Pretty cool stuff. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

It just don't get no better than Wanda Jackson. She was (still is I think) a PISTOL!











And my favorite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess Wanda was a little too "out there" for most of you lol. @NYWoodturner check this out. If you had any Soft Machine vinyl then you and I are probably the only members on the forum that did.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 24, 2015)

I wasn't familiar with Wanda Jackson but she reminded me of Brenda Lee.
Story is that when she was doing a tour in France at age 12 a lot of people thought she should not be singing some songs due to content. The producers "leaked" to the press that she was a midget and all was well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I guess Wanda was a little too "out there" for most of you lol. @NYWoodturner check this out. If you had any Soft Machine vinyl then you and I are probably the only members on the forum that did.


Nope - Believe it or not Ive never heard them before.. How the hell did I miss that? I like them though. Kind of a Jeff Beck / Jean Luc Ponty mix...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

Not listening to now, but last night we went to Kerrville for an outdoor concert and fireworks show with one of my all time favorites, Robert Earl Keen. I've been listening to his music and going to shows for about 25 years now. Not so frequently going to shows nowadays, he's gotten much more popular and they're too crowded for my taste, but still puts on a hell of a show. As a bonus, Nikki's favorite band, Micky & the Motorcars opened, so everyone was happy. Great time! Tony￼



 
Robert Earl Keen



 
Nikki and Micky

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Kenbo (Jul 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2015)

Watch closely, I'm in this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 31, 2015)

Brink said:


>


Guess we will find out tonight. They say it may be a red moon.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Guess we will find out tonight. They say it may be a red moon.



No, the reports that say it is tonight are all wrong. It already happened last night.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 2, 2015)

Really love this instrumental "hard rock" that is moving in a way that tells its own story.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

Les I gave it a listen. Do you want my opinion? Thanks, I thought you would. It is boring. Repetitive. Without musical skills by the musicians themselves and the guy that mixed it sucks at his job. It sounds tinny at best and has terrible vibes. Even the brief interlude in the middle doesn't offer any dynamics of musicianship and that's what an instrumental MUST do! It's musical garbage IMO. I don't mean to poo poo your offering and I should hate myself for doing it, but you offered it with comments about how good it was so I took that a license to counter. It sucks man. If you like it more power to you though.

You offered 5 minutes of boredom. On the other hand, if you want to hear an instrumental worthy of listening to, just VERY talented musicians playing their asses off for nearly 25 minutes . . . .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't expect everyone to like the samething. I like it. It doesn't have solos or anything and I can see how someone might find it boring. Not offended. I respect you for being honest. I listen to a lot of stuff where a theme is worked around through out the song. 

Focus reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. Kinda Santana esque fusion. I certainly don't hate but would have to be in the mood for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been a Les Claypool fan since the first time I heard Primus' Jerry Was a Racecar Driver back in 1990. Always like to listen to his funky bass solos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 2, 2015)

Claypool has a thing a ll his own, no one like him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Les I gave it a listen. Do you want my opinion? Thanks, I thought you would. It is boring. Repetitive. Without musical skills by the musicians themselves and the guy that mixed it sucks at his job. It sounds tinny at best and has terrible vibes. Even the brief interlude in the middle doesn't offer any dynamics of musicianship and that's what an instrumental MUST do! It's musical garbage IMO. I don't mean to poo poo your offering and I should hate myself for doing it, but you offered it with comments about how good it was so I took that a license to counter. It sucks man. If you like it more power to you though.
> 
> You offered 5 minutes of boredom. On the other hand, if you want to hear an instrumental worthy of listening to, just VERY talented musicians playing their asses off for nearly 25 minutes . . . .


Kinda strikes me as Frank Zappa meats Emerson, Lake, and Palmer. cool ..........


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kinda strikes me as Frank Zappa meats Emerson, Lake, and Palmer. cool ..........



I can't tell you how many times I spun that piece of vinyl. Parts of it are so magnificent and bold it still gives me chills and I have heard it literally thousands of times.

But Focus predates all of those guys at least Thijs Van Leer's musical exploration does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Blueglass (Aug 8, 2015)

HE he he !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

I just watched a great documentary on Kansas...Very good stuff.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

holy cow...these guys are actually pretty good....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2015)

Rip have you finally discovered Kansas? Took you long enough lol. They're all bad ass musicians. Regardless of the handful of commercial hits they had, most of their best stuff was never heard on the airwaves.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

More like re-discovering. I have a couple of albums on tapedeck and 45's but that's as far as I got...80's hair metal pulled me away back then...now I have lots of time on my hands so I'm going through all my old stuff and downloading everything I can...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2015)

Marc one of my favorite bands of all time only had two USA commercial successes ... Radar Love and Twilight Zone. They had several Euro hits. Unless I am mistaken I believe they reign as the longest active rock band of all time. The Stones began in 1962 but GE began the year before them in 1961 and have never missed a year of either releasing a new album or touring. I have never been a Stones fan. I do like about half a dozen of theirs songs. I like about 10 dozen of GE songs or more. I haven't played these two in a while (I have played quite a few in this thread) so in case you missed any just compare te actual musicianship of these two songs to anything the HIGHLY OVERRATED Rolling Stones could ever match only in their best LSD tripping dreams . . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm with ya on the stones...not a big fan. But they have some...some...good tunes.
Golden Earing is now next on the list....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2015)

Ted Nugent on Golden Earring:

Well Golden Earring reminded me of Motown.


ripjack13 said:


> Golden Earing is now next on the list....



It will take a LONG time to really appreciate their body of work. IMO they are one of the best bands of all time. This is one very small sliver. It has some foreign language but you'll get the gist . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2015)

Sneaky chimp...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

I like Richie Havens ... I've posted him here before. Was sorry to see him go a coupla years ago. 

Happy 46th (if my math is right) birthday Woodstock. We were living in Japan when it went down and me and my sis snuck into the movie when it came out the next year and got in big trouble. We were in to the Beatles mostly but woodstock fascinated us. I thought it was cool because I got to see bare boobies!


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2015)

Brink said:


>



I was a little kid when he died and I remember wondering what the big deal was. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

Tony said:


> I was a little kid when he died and I remember wondering what the big deal was. Tony



had just graduated HS a couple of months before August 16th, 1977. I was still a kid too but thought I was a man lol. But it was a big deal when it happened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2015)

I found another band I never heard before...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I found another band I never heard before...



Sweet. I never new when Metallica did this as a B side single it was a cover. I just looked it up and they covered it just 4 years after Diamond head released it. I had the Metallica single but I acquired it long after it was originally released. I was only 10 when they released that single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

awesome drumming here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

Dude. That. Is. Bad. Ass! 
I've admired Simon Phillips' work for decades, but I have not heard of the other two. I was glued to the tube the whole time thanks for posting that Marc. Right down my alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 24, 2015)

Something a bit laid back and jazzy... abit dated but I still listen to it
acoustic alchemy - red dust and spanish lace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

I got another good one kevin...






8 Minutes of awesome....it cuts out at the end when you see more band members walk on stage...I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

I've seen it Marc awesome vid. He's had an amazing career and his body of work is not matched by many in any genre, and it looks like the ruors of his musical demise were greatly exaggerated ... thankfully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

The title of this one says it all...lol


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

Marc I loved being "the man" when I played classic cover rock with various band not having to share the "drumming glory" with anyone, but I have to admit loved ensemble almost as much. The only really good group I was part of was with USA when I attended with a scholarship in 82/83. The most rewarding thing about ensemble is the diffuclty putting it all together, focusing on your part yet hearing the others without letting them throw you, then blending it all to perfection. Showtime is just a formality if you've practiced enough to do it in your sleep but it's a high you can't replicate. I wanted to post a really well-executed complex arrangement by an ensemble but couldn't find anything on youtube I thought worth posting. 

But for some real good fun this one is so original in a non traditional chamber type setting I just love it.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> The title of this one says it all...lol



If you never saw his interview after that you ought to - that YT video got him noticed by the kings of drumming and he got invited to Woodstick, Adams Drum Festival and probably more since then. Cool guy too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> awesome drumming here...



Wow - Theres more than just good drumming there. It started off tight and intriguing. At about 5 minutes I started dozing. At 6 I fell off my stool. Let me know how it ends

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Marc I loved being "the man" when I played classic cover rock with various band not having to share the "drumming glory" with anyone, but I have to admit loved ensemble almost as much. The only really good group I was part of was with USA when I attended with a scholarship in 82/83. The most rewarding thing about ensemble is the diffuclty putting it all together, focusing on your part yet hearing the others without letting them throw you, then blending it all to perfection. Showtime is just a formality if you've practiced enough to do it in your sleep but it's a high you can't replicate. I wanted to post a really well-executed complex arrangement by an ensemble but couldn't find anything on youtube I thought worth posting.
> 
> But for some real good fun this one is so original in a non traditional chamber type setting I just love it.


Omg....I love it!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - Theres more than just good drumming there. It started off tight and intriguing. At about 5 minutes I started dozing. At 6 I fell off my stool. Let me know how it ends



Lol dude you missed out. But really that's why this kind of jazz isn't mainstream -- it really is a musician's music for the most part. If you listen to Acoustic Alchemy (no offense Alan) any second year jazz student can play that elevator stuff. It has no feeling at all. But what Marc posted that takes years of skill and talent most people don't and never will have. Most musicians don't even have it. That's why if you ask rock musicians what they listen to many will say improvisational jazz. They're a special breed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

RIP

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> The title of this one says it all...lol


Haha. The only bad part of that video is that the other guy kept getting in the way so you couldn't watch the drummer. Very entertaining. Call me crazy but for some reason I kept imagining Chris Farley sitting behind that drum kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Been listening to everything of his today....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmm...it's later than I thought...yesterday I listened to him....today...probably some more...


----------



## Brink (Aug 29, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Brink said:


>



And in the category of _born on this day and still dead_ . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

I saw these guys once...great show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

hmmm....now I need to go clean my shop....

MICHELLLLLLLLLEEE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I saw these guys once...great show.



I just played this song yesterday in my shop lol! Hadn't heard it in forever and needed to -- what are the odds you'd post it. Are you spying on me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

@ripjack13 you sneaky snake! I just realized I changed my signature to _"I'd like to have a jet but it's not in the song"_ before you ever posted the song -- you saw my new sig and googled it and found out where it comes from then posted you the song LMAO you rock dude. 

I saw them also with either Montrose or Foghat I can't remember but it was in the Hampton Roads coliseum. I saw mt very first concert in that coliseum also: Poco opened, next Marshall Tucker and then the main cat Charlie Daniels. It was an awesome show.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Rats...foiled again....

I just remembered who they opened for....Van halen...(van hagar)

Great show....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, it was last night but went to La Grange to see these guys



 

Got home at 2:45 this morning but totally worth it. They still rock out!! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Sep 11, 2015)

Where were you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Brink (Sep 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Brink (Sep 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2015)

I love you hairy ape....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 15, 2015)

Any of you all old enough to have lived through this era, get this one for sure. Sorry not a happy happy tune, but a good one to reflect on!


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry today is a reflective day I think, one more.


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 15, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Where were you?



14th street and 7th Avenue. Looking down the street, went back to my office to check on things, one of my guys came back upstairs and said to me "Neil the building just fell down". I said no f.. way the building can not fall down. And of course, then the second one went. My office was right next to St Vincent Hospital. Not long after, of course the throngs of people walking up 7th avenue covered in the dust. No words to describe. For weeks and weeks people walking the streets with pictures asking have you seen this person? On my commuter train there was a women who came on every day with a picture of her son, a fire fighter, just completely wailing asking if anyone had seen him. She did this for more than three months every single day.

Sorry, haven't thought about it for a long time.

Hence, reflective day.

Have Kind thoughts and Peace in your Hearts if you can.

Neil


----------



## Alan Sweet (Sep 15, 2015)

Just remembering Dinah...


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 16, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Where were you?



Sorry one final parting note on this. The Mods, should put this song on a sticky, so everyone in the forum could hear it. Listen to it really listen one or two times then turn off the "puter" close your eyes and reflect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Sep 16, 2015)

the best music for carving is a mixed list including Greg Brown, Harry Manx, Peter Green, John Prine, Chris Smithers, John Scofield, Odetta (blues), Matt Anderson, Mike Ferris, Willie and Lobo, Guy Davis, Chet Atkins, Knoffler................


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Sep 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


great song, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Brink (Sep 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 20, 2015)

Brink said:


>



Well, if yall have to be yankees, a Connecticut Yankee is at the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Lots of moon songs but these are some of my favorites.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 28, 2015)

sneaky chimp strikes again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 28, 2015)

One of my new favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> One of my new favorites

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin,
2/8 of the moons is more than my normal 25% .
And I didn't even make you listen to Moon River or Blue Moon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 7, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2015)

Now this....this is a good cover song properly rocked....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Now this....this is a good cover song properly rocked....


I am not a huge cover fan because most bands just can't do the original proper justice. I actually heard this on the radio a month or so ago and thought exactly what you did, properly rocked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2015)

Damn I like that! Awesome. Added to my playlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for the "Disturbing" reminder of silence. I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 13, 2015)

I had already "liked" it but maybe.... and I added it to my playlist also...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Marc I don't think I have ever added anything you posted to my playlist but I have listened to it now 4 times since last night. Like @Mike Mills posted this thing makes the hair on my neck stand up every time. Thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think there might have one or 2....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

and I've been listening to it on repeat....all day.


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 15, 2015)

I heard this guy on the radio on my way to work this morning so I had to look him up he's definitely got talent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

@Brink


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2015)

No sound


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

Not sure how to help with that. Issue is not from this end - search YT Hanz Zimmer Live Gladiator it's definitely worth watching. More powerful than being distracted by the hollywood imagery while it's playing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Brink said:


> No sound



I have sound....If your using your phone, you might have the volume turned down or muted on your computer page or tablet, and that in turn carries over to the phone page...at least it does on mine.


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 28, 2015)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 28, 2015)

Live tonight in Wilmington. Good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

The whole album is good too....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2015)

Chris Smither just finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2015)

Waiting on a long time favorite...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

My wife and I just got through dancing and reminiscingto this. Damn they were good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 11, 2015)

At work.
With earbuds in.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

No one else was going to do this obviously to celebrate his 70th so I guess I will.....





Insert your own favorite ... here's mine






Happy 70th Mr. Young

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

That's pretty cool - I like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 17, 2015)

I went to the circus numerous times when I was a kid and even participated in the Great American Circus Parade in Milwaukee for 5 years as a out walker for an 8 horse hitch. As a result I have always kind of liked circus music so naturally I thought this was pretty cool. That pipe organ is a pretty cool piece of history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

@Brink


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

I posted the MV video because they got their grammy stripped from them 25 years ago today - I couldn't find the video where the cd skipped and got them caught.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I posted the MV video because they got their grammy stripped from them 25 years ago today - I couldn't find the video where the cd skipped and got them caught.



I remember when my brother got a refund for paying to see them in concert.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 20, 2015)

@Kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm at mohegan sun right now watching Lita Ford in the wolfs den...free show. She still sounds good..but the sound guy sucks....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

@NYWoodturner My wife knows how much I like both of these guys and sent me a link (and I know we both had Cosmic Messenger and were Ponty fans before Ponty was cool) hell I didn't even know they have been together! I think they already came through NYC....






http://www.andersonpontyband.com/

https://www.facebook.com/andersonpontyband1?fref=ts

Edit - this year's tour is already over.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2015)

I didn't know they had a band together either. Thats almost too much to ask for. That video is a tease. Jean Luc sounds like he is repurposing a song pff of enigmatic ocean. Cant remember which one. I'm going to have to download that alum now. That was my favorite of all of his albums. The version I had was vinyl...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> The version I had was vinyl...



Oh mine too. When Cosmic Messenger came out vinyl was still the dominant medium I think in homes.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> vinyl was still the dominant medium



In my house it still is...it just sounds so much better. I love the snap crackle n pops....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2015)

I really like Evanscence and here is their lead Amy Lee doing a phenomenal job on this old Zeppelin tune

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't like many covers, especially of classic covers. And I can't say I like hers better but damn do I ever like it - she knocked it out of the park. If you'd have told me _"I found this cover of GTC by a woman"_ I'd have said _"Don't bother . . . I won't like it." _

I have never even heard of her she has a magnificent voice and I love the way she uses it - not all over the damn place like so many vocalists today. Thanks for posting that Colin!


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

*Sound track from Cold Mountain .*


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

Happy birthday you crazy nutjob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 9, 2015)

I didn't think this song could get any better then they went ahead and released a video for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2015)

Southern prog rock meets motown meets fusion meets bad ass with a quasi Janis Jopliny edge. . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Southern prog rock meets motown meets fusion meets bad ass with a quasi Janis Jopliny edge. . . .


Sounds better than it looks. Some things are better left unknown...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 11, 2015)

Got a little Cinderella going on my Hair Band Radio station on Pandora this morning.


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 12, 2015)

Sick, very sick, a direct reflection of the crumbling society. That Bob Rivers has issues....We made it 1 minute and 24 seconds. Sorry Brink, can't do. By the way, last night's family movie was Disney's "Monkeys". I was pleased to see I had a sample of 6 of the many trees mentioned. However, my love for monkeys has diminished some with Disney's presentation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

I stopped it after 2 minutes.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 15, 2015)

Ralph Stanley ......Down From The Mountain

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## duncsuss (Dec 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

@duncsuss I have mentioned this before but I'm sure it flies under the radar of most members with all the other posts, but I listen primarily to talk shows (not political ones they suck) and Classic FM out of London in my shop. They always play the best Christmas music every year too. I love the station. Even the British commercials are tolerable. Everything about the station is soothing to the soul. 

For anyone that wants to listen, you might get a pop up telling you that you can't listen outside of the country, but that if you live there just enter your postal code. I just always use #10 Downing street's code which is SW1 2AA (have it memorized). 

http://www.classicfm.com/radio/player/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 22, 2015)

My only disappointment with Classic FM is that they are unlikely to play a piece of music you've never heard before. I understand why -- ratings, advertisers, etc. -- but it would be nice to occasionally hear something by one of the composers out of the mainstream. Other than that minor thing, I really enjoy it -- and their 'station ID jingle' is great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 23, 2015)

Yep, terribly tuff to find a good station anymore , this new country music just don't cut it , talk shows around here all political. ........bout like going to a stockyard full of cattle with mad cow disease but ya gotta pic one .........so I sing out in the shop..........oooop there it goes ......oooop there it goes.....sing along now


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> My only disappointment with Classic FM is that they are unlikely to play a piece of music you've never heard before. I understand why -- ratings, advertisers, etc. -- but it would be nice to occasionally hear something by one of the composers out of the mainstream.



Well if you find that let me know. They do play one every now and again I am not familiar with but for the most part I agree it's all top 25ish most known composers. 



duncsuss said:


> and their 'station ID jingle' is great



I agree - it's the best. One of a very few that doesn't get old eventually.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> this new country music just don't cut it



That's the truth. It's not even country in my book. Horrible stuff most of it. I don't listen to country often but when I do it's got to be George Jones, Conway, Marty Robbins, Dwight, Jon Anderson, Johnny Horton, Hank (both), Merle, Waylon, Willie, Loretta, Tammy, Johnny, Dolly, you know - the real stuff.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> ... let me know ...



WCRB (Classical Radio Boston) is quite good -- owned by WGBH (the NPR station up here). A lot of the usual, but just listened to a piece by Gabriel Faure. The do broadcasts of the Boston Symphony, so if they're getting adventuresome you can get a fun piece.

Streaming link

Home page link

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> WCRB (Classical Radio Boston) is quite good -- owned by WGBH (the NPR station up here). A lot of the usual, but just listened to a piece by Gabriel Faure. The do broadcasts of the Boston Symphony, so if they're getting adventuresome you can get a fun piece.
> 
> Streaming link
> 
> Home page link




@duncsuss I've been listening to WCRB all yesterday and today in my shop. You are correct they have a great variety. I was not familiar with Pierre van Maldere believe it or not. I looked at a couple of topp 100 composers of all time (always subjective I realize) and he was not listed on either, but the compositions are fantastic. I probably covered him in music history at university but I don't recall him.

I will stil listen to classic fm but I think WCRB might be my primary classical fix now. Thanks for the link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

One thing I noticed though is that the playlist is not consistently showing on the stream player and does not seem accurate on the homepage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I was not familiar with Pierre van Maldere believe it or not


I've never heard of him either -- glad you're enjoying WCRB 

(also the station text that's displayed on my in-car audio screen is nearly always wrong, so if I don't hear the end of a piece and the announcer say what just played, the chances are high that I'll never find out)


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @duncsuss I have mentioned this before but I'm sure it flies under the radar of most members with all the other posts, but I listen primarily to talk shows (not political ones they suck) and Classic FM out of London in my shop. They always play the best Christmas music every year too. I love the station. Even the British commercials are tolerable. Everything about the station is soothing to the soul.
> 
> For anyone that wants to listen, you might get a pop up telling you that you can't listen outside of the country, but that if you live there just enter your postal code. I just always use #10 Downing street's code which is SW1 2AA (have it memorized).
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/radio/player/




Interesting .....I like it...thanks for the zipcode too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

Sidecar said:


>



Love that guy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Love that guy.


first i heard him.................like'n the style


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2015)

Keeping the spirit going...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

It wont embed here...but here's the link...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=EB3ltehqbY8


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Sure it will . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks man. Idk it wouldn't for me. Maybe cuz it was on the phone?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks man. Idk it wouldn't for me. Maybe cuz it was on the phone?



No man the string is not an embed code like 99% of the YT url's are sometimes you have to go around it and actually use the media link with just the YT specific video code. Click Edit on my post and you will see what I mean.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Aha...nice. good to know.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2016)

Old macdonald

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 2, 2016)

Whew ! Marc whut'd he say........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ha! I got it! Thanks @Kevin !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

I just found out this morning that Todd Rundgren is coming to the Granada Theater in Dallas Jan 20th - a cool venue for shows but it sold out immediately I guess. There's still GA tickets standing but forget that. All the seats are sold out. We would have gone to see him for sure. We saw Bruce Hornsby there and that was one of the best concerts I've been to. Lota people don't realize what a fantastic show Hornsbly puts on because they only think of his couple pop hits but the guy is a freak on the piano and has a ton of stage prescence. And of course Todd Rundgren is a musical wizard, prodigy, magician whatever else you want to say. Damn wish we could have known earlier.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

Marc I have T-bone Shorty playing in the shop this dude is badass - love this kind of jazz! This is more fusion than anything else - man this stuff is killer.........


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's another my mom and I would perform karaoke to, as Kenny Momins and Stevie Brinks

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## CWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Had @Sidecar do some electrical work at the office and now my office girls refer to him as Justin Biebler. I can assure you @Sidecar is not cute, young, or rich. I think they may have heard his cell phone ring tone. Just sayin!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2016)

CWS said:


> ... Justin Biebler ...


I don't even know _*how *_to bieble -- maybe he could show us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 9, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I don't even know _*how *_to bieble -- maybe he could show us?


Them girls are crazy , but they're dandy ones


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2016)

Brink said:


>



Another great gone too soon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Another great gone too soon.



He was one of my favorites. My wife had hardly heard any of his stuff when we married apart from the occasional hit she'd hear on the radio and she rarely listened to radio before she met me. He was one of the most versatile vocalists ever. There was no genre or style he couldn't sing and sing well. The media often overdoes the accolades when a big talent dies especially when they pass out the "true pioneer" title, but with Bowie it's true.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2016)

Yea this took me totally off guard, somehow I figured he was a guy who would live to a very old age, just spent a while listening to some of my favorites from him on youtube, they never get old. I think Station to Station was my favorite LP of his, but all of them till up into the 80s are gems IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm tempted to pick up his newest album, Interesting title when you consider he knew what was coming....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm tempted to pick up his newest album, Interesting title when you consider he knew what was coming....



I wasn't aware of it. Damn that's the strangest cover I have seen in a while. And you're right a lot of things can be read into it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2016)

What a combo...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Tclem (Jan 13, 2016)

Mexicano music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 13, 2016)

Listening to Charlie Parr @Kevin 
Ain't no grave gonna hold my body down.......goes with the above post sorta


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Listening to Charlie Parr @Kevin
> Ain't no grave gonna hold my body down.......goes with the above post sorta



Post a video so we can all givit a whack . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Post a video so we can all givit a whack . . . . .


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 13, 2016)

this is live'n !!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scrimman (Jan 13, 2016)

Duke Jupiter.....THAT sure brings back some memories......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

Brink said:


>




Lol I think I posted this one somewhere in the thread. Likey.


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2016)

and another gone. Dale Griffin... :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

And the Tower of Power founder Mic Gillette . . .











One of the best trumpeters (or bone etc.) ever . . .

After he stopped touring with them he began teaching jazz to kids. He still did session work and toured with the band on occasions.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

Brink said:


>



Did he die too?


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Did he die too?



If he ate that stuff, yes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry to let some of you down but I dig Cher. Always have. Always will.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's a video I worked on. I made the round room they're in. The turntable was a rental....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Here's a video I worked on. I made the round room they're in. The turntable was a rental....


Never heard them before. I like that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2016)

Thats one hell of a little drummer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 27, 2016)

A little brass. These guys are kind of fun to listen to. Pretty high energy.





Here is one of the same song just the sax player and percusion. The sax player is fun to watch in this video.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

Scott that second one (didn't watch the first one) is badass. I didn't know a bari sax could hit notes that damn high. That was worth watching!


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Scott that second one (didn't watch the first one) is badass. I didn't know a bari sax could hit notes that damn high. That was worth watching!



Yeah I didn't know they could hit that high either. These guys kind of come off as street musicians and they seem to like to play in subways but they have a few albums recorded and they have played in festivals in Europe several times. 

It was definitely the little energy pickup I needed this morning.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

The acoustics in the subway are good and the sound travels throughout it. So people wander over to see the hubub...so I'm told.


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The acoustics in the subway are good and the sound travels throughout it. So people wander over to see the hubub...so I'm told.



I can take you so you can see it first hand.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Been there a few times....wasn't impressed. Dirty city....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2016)

No secret I am not a city fan... however street performers intrigue me. There are some damn good musicians that are "street performers". 
When we went to Boston for a weekend a couple months ago there was a drummer in Faneuil Hall square that was just awesome. You could hear him a half mile away. He was using a 5 gallon paint bucket, a grill grate, a metal bucket and a big glass jug. He was sitting on the ground and holding the bucket with his feet. He would corral the other pieces as the vibrated away while he was playing. Struck up a conversation with him and he started explaining drumming ' This was his trap, this was his snare.. etc. he knew his $hit. Turns out he was in a band and had started his own band but it kind of fell apart and this was fill in money. He must have made $250 in the half hour or so we were there. More than anything he was having fun doing what he loves to do. 

Then you have the opposite... I was in Manhattan today taking Gail to the eye infirmary. This gal is a regular down there and doesn't hold the same intrigue...



 

The subway is not my cup of tea, but if I ran across those guys I think I would have to stop and watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2016)

"Hey, youze guys won't believe dis performa out dea"

"What? Where? Dang you see the darnedest things on subway"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2016)

And now, Paul Kantner, RIP

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 3, 2016)

The day the music died. February 3rd 1959

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2016)

What would happen if George Jones and Tammy Wynette had a daughter? 

This would.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 4, 2016)

RIP Maurice White

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2016)

Heard the tribute on my talk show this afternoon. I had their Head to the Sky album but did not follow them after that except hearing them on the radio. They had a fantastic clean sound and I wish more bands would revert to real music. You know, great harmony, real talent on the instruments, clear lyrics, a horn section, a message in the song . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

hahahahaaaa....this is pretty cool, actually.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

@Kevin here ya go man...I know you like that song. this is pretty good too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

Haha actually I do dig ghostbusters - haven't heard this pairing before though - kinda cool! makes it sound kinda dark though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm thinking I need to have an intervention with my Daughter, Just found out she loaded Nickelback onto my iPod.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't listen to that nickelback genre more than 0.07 seconds before I want to start killing people. Innocent people. Guilty people. Men. Women. Children. Babies. Doesn't matter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

I like Nickelback....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like Nickelback....



I know. You're on my list of undesirables and you're going to be one of the first to go once law & order break down. Give me just a sec to get COM . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)



Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 15, 2016)

My daughter #2 has applied to attend the St. Lawrence Conservatory in Appleton WI where she would major in music education and minor in vocal performance. She had to audition and this is her recorded audition. She had to sing one song in a foreign language and one of her choice. What do you think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow- Very nice


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

Scott I just gave it a listen. Man she is very talented - and pretty too! She could stay busy doing weddings and funerals. 

@Final Strut


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2016)

Holy moly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2016)

Who'd a thunk this could be covered on an acoustical guitar? This girl is phenomenal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

I think Henry has a new crush . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2016)

A bit too young for me, but very talented!


----------



## Brink (Feb 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2016)

Just saw that PBS is showing a live concert of Eric Clapton at 8 tonight AZ time. "Slowhand at 70" im a huge fan......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hmmm...they're showing Carol King over here.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2016)

After doing a little wiki research, looks like it was recorded last year. Aired now as one of those pbs fundraisers. But new to me, I'm loving it.


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm cofused... worse than usual.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2016)

Brink said:


> I'm cofused... worse than usual.



That's a lot of confusion!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

When KISS first hit the airwaves I was a huge fan. I saw them twice. But as my musical tastes evolved, 99% of their stuff fell completely off my like list. Except about half a dozen of their songs which I still like as much today if not more. This is one of them. One of the best R&R songs ever. By anyone. Period.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

@ripjack13 @Final Strut

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Back when they were good....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh man...I missed this one on the tube...






Not bad...sounds good live too. But the album version nailed it...

@Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man...I missed this one on the tube...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not at all what I am used to from these guys. That was pretty awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 8, 2016)

I've been listening to Blackstar, Bowie's final album. I love how angular and jagged much of it is but very melancholy. 

BTW I really love the Uli Jon Roth years of the Scorpions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I've been listening to Blackstar, Bowie's final album. I love how angular and jagged much of it is but very melancholy.
> 
> BTW I really love the Uli Jon Roth years of the Scorpions.



Post a video of one of the songs. That's what the thread is all about.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 9, 2016)

I love the sax through the whole album.




I posted the 2 singles but the whole thing is really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

Just now closing up the shop before I turn into a pumpkin at midnight. This is nice to shut everything down by . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just now closing up the shop before I turn into a pumpkin at midnight. This is nice to shut everything down by . . . .



Here's one I really like from Mark Knopfler. I like to play the entire score.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been a Knopfler fan since Dire Straits first album. I've not listened to this entire score but my wife made me watch the whole movie once so I have heard it. 

It's actually a good movie if you're in the mood for a chick flick. I'll play it in the shop this coming week when I am printing labels and finishing etc and can listen to it uninterrupted without machinery noise. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2016)

Pretty sure I prefer Uli Jon ROth over MIchael Schenker, I know heresy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2016)

My grandson is here this morning...this is one of his favorite songs....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2016)

40 years, today

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 16, 2016)

try this again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 16, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been working on Pauls house off and on for the last couple weeks. He's he one playing lead and has no shirt on. Thought the metal guys would like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Like that Old Hippie 3 - let's just say I can relate!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2016)

For all of you that were enjoying "the thread"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm playing this album right now as I get moving for the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2016)

Great album. I need to give it a listen been a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

I will probably be called a heretic but I actually prefer Jimmie over Stevie Ray.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


>


I lost count how many tracks she has going. From an execution standpoint that is utterly mind boggling. Pretty damned cool too. And she makes it look like every day run of the mill stuff...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

As I get ready to head to Denver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 24, 2016)

Kenbo said:


>


The lyrics seem very different now.... maybe I was guilty of "people hearing without listening"
Response is the same as my original reply back last Oct 13 th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2016)

No clue on linking videos, but I just had an hour with Sturgill Simpson, WoW, what a throw back in time. If you like Stapleton, this guy should do pretty good for ya'all.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Apr 28, 2016)

Currently playing on my Ipod is Tufstrings: (He's the Violinst/mandolin player for Blue October)






H released his first album back in September of 2015.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2016)

I started this thread with a Waits tune - here's another goody.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 29, 2016)

Love this as a soul song.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Love this as a soul song.



That was depressing as hell. I wanted to shoot the guy in the head to put him out of his misery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 29, 2016)

So you prefer the Black Sabbath version, ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> So you prefer the Black Sabbath version, ha ha.



Actually I do but he did a great job of it. Some covers that are totally different are nice surprises. I think what I disliked about that was the video itself. The song interp was great.


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I like bruce springsteen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> I like bruce springsteen.



You have to post a video my honey....not just say who you like silly.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually I do but he did a great job of it. Some covers that are totally different are nice surprises. I think what I disliked about that was the video itself. The song interp was great.


I agree, I have listened to that version a number of times without ever really watching the video before. The Sabbath version is pretty depressing too, I just listened to it in the first time in forever. Pretty much anything on the Dap tone label is great. Their studio is a trip back to the 60's.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 29, 2016)

Sharon Jones was my introduction to Dap Tone. I love the horns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 29, 2016)

And for a total change of pace.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

Last night my wife and I were at a benefit event and spent the evening listening to Idina Menzel. I was happy she didn't do a ton of stuff from "Frozen", She stuck to older stuff a few numbers from "Rent" too (She was an original cast member Here is one of the pictures I took. She came out into the audience and was less than 10 feet from us. She did a few duets with folks from the audience that knew the songs. Most were pretty good, only one had me wanting to hide under my seat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2016)

I have this one on repeat....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have this one on repeat....



She forgot to plug in her guitar and I'll bet filling the piano with water isn't good for it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> She forgot to plug in her guitar and I'll bet filling the piano with water isn't good for it.....



Hahahaa......


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



CRANK IT LOUD!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2016)

Blueglass said:


>


Hey Les, I'm a bigtime Danny Gatton fan too, love his version of Harlem Nocturn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> I like bruce springsteen.


I'm relieved to see some musical taste in your family I love early Springsteen, but kinda fell outta love after he made it big and commercial... This is one of my favorites from him, takes me back...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

Here's a guy I just discovered. Love his versatility he has many different sounds and cuts across several generes. Most of it sounds like it could come out od muscle shoals with some NOLA jazzy bkues and a little Chitown R&B mixed in and how can any of that be bad....


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



Love to listen to some Enigma after a nice bud. And I don't mean the kind that comes with a pop top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

First song came on after I got done doing my little bit of machining. I felt great and this kicked it up a notch better.


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Les, I'm a bigtime Danny Gatton fan too, love his version of Harlem Nocturn


Barry that is a great version. I knew I wanted to hear Gatton that night but after listening to bunches of stuff just threw that out there. Your choice was much better. I love the album with Joey Defranseco ( I know I spelled it wrong) too.


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> First song came on after I got done doing my little bit of machining. I felt great and this kicked it up a notch better.



You're bound to knkw I love anything with BB on the kit. That takes me wayyyyyy back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

I'm on to one of my very favorites (pun intended) now. McCoy Tyner's piano slays me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

I dig this guitar player. Try to ignkre the drummer if possible, he thinks he is chopping wood instead of making music. @Kenbo do you have any mix down equipment where you could filter that wood chopper out and one of us could lay down a track that actually compliments the other musicians? I don't make a habit of putting down another drummer but damn man he destroyed an otherwise excellent cover.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

Most LZ fans and especially critics do not put Presence even in the upper half of Led Zeppelin's discography. But it is in my top three and depending on what day you catch me I might say at the very top. And my favorite song on this excellent musical masterpiece of an album is this one.....






But that wasn't news for anyone who has been following this thread ha ha ha


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2016)

I have the Prince tribute channel on SiriusXM (ch50) and this song is on...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2016)

I have the Prince tribute channel on SiriusXM (ch50) and this song is on...


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I dig this guitar player. Try to ignkre the drummer if possible, he thinks he is chopping wood instead of making music. @Kenbo do you have any mix down equipment where you could filter that wood chopper out and one of us could lay down a track that actually compliments the other musicians? I don't make a habit of putting down another drummer but damn man he destroyed an otherwise excellent cover.....


This looks like a practice session, but damn man - tune your guitar!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2016)

@Kevin - It usually guitar players that peak my interest in a song and hardly ever a drummer (Because I never played drums) but This guy stands out song after song after song. Dave Mathews Band. If you don't want to listen to the whole song start at about 2:15. He is syncopating his syncopated beats in double time and the adding more, Its just sick.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 13, 2016)

Jimmy Vaughn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> @Kevin - It usually guitar players that peak my interest in a song and hardly ever a drummer (Because I never played drums) but This guy stands out song after song after song. Dave Mathews Band. If you don't want to listen to the whole song start at about 2:15. He is syncopating his syncopated beats in double time and the adding more, Its just sick.



I have 2 DM CD's but not this one and never heard it before. I'm halfway through and loving it. Yes his drummer is awesome. The whole band are freaks. I don't much about them beyond the two albums I have and need to explore them more. Thanks for the tag on this. Great stuff. And good ear on your part! Love those horns too!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

See if you can guess what song before looking to see what the title is down below....




















Tracklist Volume III 
Star Wars Main Title
Can't Give You Anything (But My Love)
Kung-Fu-Fighting 
Layla 
Alright Now 
Fire 
Do You Think I'm Sexy 
Ma Baker 
Y.M.C.A. 
The Good, The Bad And The Ugly
Don't Stop (Till You Get Enough)
Theme From MASH 
The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore 
Overture From Tommy
Get Off 
Stars On 45
Baker Street 
Bette Davis' Eyes
Eve Of The War


----------



## Brink (May 18, 2016)




----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 20, 2016)

Clutch--From Beale Street to Oblivion.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 20, 2016)

@Kevin - Been digging into this CD more. Its a DM to me too. Two more tracks that just stand out. Your right - the entire band are freaks but the drummer just blows my mind. It sounds as if the songs were written around his tracks but obviously that is not the case - He is just that intuitive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



Man does this bring back memories. I bought the album for this song only. I couldn't name a single other song off the album but I wore that track out.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)




----------



## steve bellinger (May 27, 2016)

Great band first show I ever seen them and fog hat with jgiles

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Great band first show I ever seen them and fog hat with jgiles



That's cool Steve where did you see them? They were my 2nd or 3rd concert I saw them in Hampton Roads coliseum in either 74 or 75. Foghat and them both opened for Bad Company. Montrose was actually the opener then the Hat. Bad Company was okay but Montrose stole the show for sure. 

It had to be in '74 because I just checked release date for Paper Money and it says it was released in '74 and I remember them playing some tunes "off of our upcoming album" and the title track was one and that drum intro really stuck in my head.


----------



## steve bellinger (May 27, 2016)

Saw them I think. In 73 or74. It was in Binghamton ny. Like you they were the opening act with the hat next Giles stank but it was still a great first show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 27, 2016)

Brink said:


>


That is fine but this is the one I grew up with.


----------



## steve bellinger (May 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


>



Most people today have no idea the extent of the impact Arlo and his dad Woody had on the musci scene (I know I didn't for many years). They think of CONO and Alice's restaurant and that's about it. Woody was one of a handful of musicians who revived folk music again and it had a huge impact on the songwriters and musicians of the 60s such as Dillon and dozens of others. Music today would be very different without the Gutheries especially Woody, the lesser known of the two today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2016)

You're on a roll Steve . . . . .


----------



## steve bellinger (May 30, 2016)

one more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2016)

I love their older stuff.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2016)

Dedicated to Henry since he likes Texas BBQ the most . . . 






@SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2016)

Mandolin said:


> I'm a full fledged bluegrass man. I'm not in my shop right now. I'm in the house recovering from pneumonia listening to the Darlings (The Dillards) on the Andy Griffith Show. I play the mandolin and guitar, mostly in church.


I dig blue grass! I go to blue grass festivals whenever I can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2016)

I enjoyed that @Brink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

Just so no one forgets one of the true masters . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Jun 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Last night I was listening to Fleetwood restaurant. When they rock the band or mic is in town I can hear them from the bedroom. 

Reason I live here and not the mainland number 7,365


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


That's was a fantastic movie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's was a fantastic movie.



One of about a dozen movies that we watch about once a year or so.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> One of about a dozen movies that we watch about once a year or so.


Godfather, groundhog day, star wars, lethal weapon, avatar, stripes and as many mash shows as I can find. Are any of these on your list?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Outlaw Josey Wales
Jeremiah Johnson
Fargo
O' Brother
Groundhog Day
Most of the Star Trek movies 
All of the Star Wars movies
Search for the Holy Grail
The Deer Hunter (or anything with Walken in it)
Godfather Trilogy
Raging Bull
The French Connection
Shawshank Redemption
Lord of the Rings (all)
Reservoir Dogs
Goodfellas
Donnie Brasco
Miller's Crossing well you get the idea pretty much any mob movie
Anything with Jimmy Stewart in it
Gladiator
300
Any Eastwood Spaghetti Western with Morricone soundtrack
Inglorious Basterds

There's more but can't think of them offhand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh yeah Gran Torino

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Yep, just as I thought, same list and some titles I will be searching for on amazon because it's been to long since I've seen them.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Outlaw Josey Wales
> Jeremiah Johnson
> Fargo
> O' Brother
> ...


You busted that list our like a BOSS. I only named a few while I brushed my tooth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You busted that list our like a BOSS.



I forgot yes BOSSMAN is a GREAT movie!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Currently listening to Vanilla Ice because of that jackhole Marc @ripjack13 and his Pizza rap.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Currently listening to Vanilla Ice because of that jackhole Marc @ripjack13 and his Pizza rap.



How did I miss this!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How did I miss this!!!!



You gotsta keep up witda rips jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Let's see what you hear with this little Diddy...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

Donny you're a boy make a big noise
Playin' in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got koa dust on yo' face
You big disgrace
Kickin' your can all over the place
Singin'

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2016)

In a mellow kind of mood this morning. About to go out and crank up the chainsaw though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

This is a catchy song.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is a catchy song.



Nice Maracas but I wish folks would do better on the sound quality. Something that drives me nuts in a poor audio recording.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Nice Maracas but I wish folks would do better on the sound quality. Something that drives me nuts in a poor audio recording.....


Sound quality? She actually played the thing? I totally missed that part.
(Insert icon left of the couch here)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

@Brink
@Kevin

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2016)

Blueglass said:


>



This song is in my top 50. Top 50 of thousands of songs that I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2016)

Brink said:


>



This song is in my Top Thousands. Top Thousands out of thousands of songs that I like.

Cool car.


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mungo?....more like hairy jerry.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have my grandson today. He's stuck on one song at the moment...






I have to admit...it's very catchy.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Brink said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2016)

one of the wifes favorites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2016)

one of my favorites growing up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff we love Barney Miller. We watch episodes at random frequently throughut the year. 

I was in a Marty Robbins mood in the truck today. This is one of the more beautiful and fascinating song story duos in all genres IMO never tire of the especially the second one . . . .

Here's the original 1959 El Paso.....






And the sequel to it which took me years to realize is about reincarnation from the first song....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @Don Ratcliff we love Barney Miller. We watch episodes at random frequently throughut the year.
> 
> I was in a Marty Robbins mood in the truck today. This is one of the more beautiful and fascinating song story duos in all genres IMO never tire of the especially the second one . . . .
> 
> ...


Of course you like barney Miller...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2016)

At 1:10 you'll see @Mike1950 
At 1:20 you'll see Brink and the Brinkettes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 27, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2016)

Nighty night to this for about my 10 millionth time since 1973 . . . .






Headphones are a must. _What's your name honey? . . . . . .
_
Their hit on this album isn't their best work. Listen to the whole egg . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's my bedtime tunes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Blueglass said:


>







I like both but I'm partial to preists version. I have a live recording but I can't find it on youtube. Sounds much much better that album version...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2016)

That's not rock or Judas, Sorry dude.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2016)

THIS is Judas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Blueglass said:


>


I listen to mic rock out at his restaurant Fleetwood's 2 blocks from the house often. I lay in bed with the windows open and listen to the music...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2016)

Seems appropriate given the thread title...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Aug 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 9, 2016)

Brink said:


>





ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2016)

I saw that baccardi commercial and had to post it. Great minds think alike....although mine seems a lil slower..


----------



## Brink (Aug 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I saw that baccardi commercial and had to post it. Great minds think alike....although mine seems a lil slower..



Same thing with narwhals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 10, 2016)

Thought I posted this but guess not.
from "The Preacher" ...
back when funny was funny without being vulgar.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


>


That's 2 minutes of my life I can never get back. It was like watching a car wreck, you didn't want to see anymore but you can't look away either. 
Colin, I'm singing the chicken song for you right now... (chorus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 11, 2016)

I needed to cleanse my ears after that one, turned to a catchy tune so I could forget.

Colin, chorus you...

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2016)

The country music channel just showed a special on Smokey and the Bandit movie. Very cool. 
I didn't know Burt was a stuntman....


----------



## Brink (Aug 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The country music channel just showed a special on Smokey and the Bandit movie. Very cool.
> I didn't know Burt was a stuntman....



In his movie Hooper, he played the part of a stuntman. In the movie they showed a highlight reel, it was the stunts he did on Deliverance

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 11, 2016)

Hold music for a conference call that hasn't started. Not surprisingly it's not the best music I've ever heard. And it keeps repeating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 11, 2016)

Brink said:


> In his movie Hooper, he played the part of a stuntman. In the movie they showed a highlight reel, it was the stunts he did on Deliverance


So an actor played a stuntman in a movie and watched his stunts from a movie he acted in? Only in Hollywood...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So an actor played a stuntman in a movie and watched his stunts from a movie he acted in? Only in Hollywood...



I'm sure it happens all over the place


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 11, 2016)

Brink said:


> I'm sure it happens all over the place


Does it happen in brinklandia?


----------



## Brink (Aug 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Does it happen in brinklandia?



I can't give out that information.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2016)

Brink said:


> In his movie Hooper, he played the part of a stuntman. In the movie they showed a highlight reel, it was the stunts he did on Deliverance



I don't know that I'd want to do the stunts in Deliverance......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 11, 2016)

Smokey and the Bandit... I like to fast forward to all the Gleason parts.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2016)

I was out on the West Coast, tryin' to make a buck
And things didn't work out, I was down on my luck
Got tired a-roamin' and bummin' around
So I started thumbin' back East, toward my home town.

Made a lot of miles, the first two days
And I figured I'd be home in week, if my luck held out this way
But, the third night I got stranded, way out of town
At a cold, lonely crossroads, rain was pourin' down.

I was hungry and freezin', done caught a chill
When the lights of a big semi topped the hill Lord, I sure was glad to hear them air brakes come on
And I climbed in that cab, where I knew it'd be warm.

At the wheel sit a big man, he weighed about two-ten
He stuck out his hand and said with a grin
"Big Joe's the name", I told him mine
And he said: "The name of my rig is Phantom 309."

I asked him why he called his rig such a name
He said: "Son, this old Mack can put 'em all to shame
There ain't a driver, or a rig, a-runnin' any line
Ain't seen nothin' but taillights from Phantom 309."

Well, we rode and talked the better part of the night
When the lights of a truck stop came in sight
He said: "I'm sorry son, this is as far as you go
'Cause, I gotta make a turn, just on up the road."

Well, he tossed me a dime as he pulled her in low
And said: "Have yourself a cup on old Big Joe."
When Joe and his rig roared out in the night
In nothin' flat, he was clean out of sight.

Well, I went inside and ordered me a cup
Told the waiter Big Joe was settin' me up
Aw!, you coulda heard a pin drop, it got deathly quiet
And the waiter's face turned kinda white.

Well, did I say something wrong? I said with a halfway grin
He said: "Naw, this happens every now and then
Ever' driver in here knows Big Joe
But son, let me tell you what happened about ten years ago.

At the crossroads tonight, where you flagged him down
There was a bus load of kids, comin' from town
And they were right in the middle, when Big Joe topped the hill
It could have been slaughter, but he turned his wheel.

Well, Joe lost control, went into a skid
And gave his life to save that bunch-a kids
And there at that crossroads, was the end of the line
For Big Joe and Phantom 309

But, every now and then, some hiker'll come by
And like you, Big Joe'll give 'em a ride
Here, have another cup and forget about the dime
Keep it as a souvenir, from Big Joe and Phantom 309...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 15, 2016)

It's not "Now", but Friday night I saw Breaking Benjamin and Disturbed live in Dallas. It was a great concert!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## duncsuss (Aug 25, 2016)

Today I've had the radio tuned -- as usual -- to Classical WCRB (99.5 up here in Boston) and it struck me that they once again came up with composers I'd never heard of. Thinking back, it seems like they manage it almost every week: today was a double -- Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari and Jan Dismas Zelenka.

They play a lot of the standards too, of course -- plenty of Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn and Bach -- but I love the fact that they intersperse lesser-known material in there. Right now it's the Florida Suite by Delius (who I have heard of, but I don't know this work.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 29, 2016)

Old school.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Love me some Shadowfax. I was introduced to them via Shadowdance. Just a few years after I discovered them Greenberg died. This is definitely headphone + vinyl music. @Fsyxxx explain why if you have the notion . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Love me some Shadowfax. I was introduced to them via Shadowdance. Just a few years after I discovered them Greenberg died. This is definitely headphone + vinyl music. @Fsyxxx explain why if you have the notion . . .



Yeah, I was in a record store about a year ago and they had a huge pile of Windham Hill records. I grew up with that stuff so made a deal for the whole pile at 1.50 each since they wanted to clear them out, about 40 albums if I recall.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, I was in a record store about a year ago and they had a huge pile of Windham Hill records. I grew up with that stuff so made a deal for the whole pile at 1.50 each since they wanted to clear them out, about 40 albums if I recall.



You probably got some Steve Winwood in there too then. Pretty sure he was with WH at one time.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm a fan of both Dolly and Pentatonix and came across this earlier today- She can still belt it out even at 70 years of age.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



I've never thought of you as a Freddie Fender kinda guy.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I've never thought of you as a Freddie Fender kinda guy.



My mom liked him. She would listen to him over and over all day...I listen to the same song over and over. Sometimes all week....that's where I got that from.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I've never thought of you as a Freddie Fender kinda guy.





ripjack13 said:


> My mom liked him. .....



And Kevin posted a Freddy Fender pic in the Staff forum about 2 hours before or was this all coincidence

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yep....I started looking for his song.....so then I started listening to it....and then his other stuff....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Wait...no...I mean...yeah...coinkydink...yeah...that's it...


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 21, 2016)

Got tickets to see Steven Wilson when he comes to the west coast (Solana beach) in a couple months. SO STOKED!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Got tickets to see Steven Wilson when he comes to the west coast (Solana beach) in a couple months. SO STOKED!



Sort of a cross between Tangerine Dream, Enya, Shadowfax, and Enigma. I dig it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 21, 2016)

That's an interesting comparison Kev, but I have to say I don't see it lol That's based on my quick Youtube sampling of TD and Shadowfax.
However, that album has songs that are closer to those groups in terms of tone and general vibe.

Steven Wilson is the front man for the Progressive Rock group Porcupine Tree, but they've been on hiatus for years as he does his solo thing which is much more mellow, although it has great progressive rock arrangements throughout the album. Track 9 is a synth instrumental that really harkens back to early prog days.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Sep 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 28, 2016)

Home Free Vocal Band w/Avi Kaplan (from Pentatonix)

I do like a capella music and both these groups have some amazing vocalizations.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2016)

Here is challenge for ya. Might take a bit of practice...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sort of a cross between Tangerine Dream, Enya, Shadowfax, and Enigma. I dig it.


With a dash of Rush sprinkled on top...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 29, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> With a dash of Rush sprinkled on top...


One of my all time favorite groups. I love me some Rush

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> One of my all time favorite groups. I love me some Rush


Yep it doesn't get any better than rush. The only band I've ever seen five times and would see ten more if I could

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 29, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Yep it doesn't get any better than rush. The only band I've ever seen five times and would see ten more if I could


oh man, I saw them for my first big rock concert back when they did their 30th anniversary tour. Holy crap! They were awesome. It's so amazing that a group comprised of just 3 dudes can sound like that. They led me to Dream Theater, which is another of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> oh man, I saw them for my first big rock concert back when they did their 30th anniversary tour. Holy crap! They were awesome. It's so amazing that a group comprised of just 3 dudes can sound like that. They led me to Dream Theater, which is another of my favorites.


I believe it was in 76 when I seen them the first time. It was there 2112 tour. The tightness of the three of them just blew me away. I get in some heated debates about them being the best three piece band. Most folks from Texas seem to think zz top is the best lol. Now I do love me some zz but it's just a different style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 29, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> I believe it was in 76 when I seen them the first time. It was there 2112 tour. The tightness of the three of them just blew me away. I get in some heated debates about them being the best three piece band. Most folks from Texas seem to think zz top is the best lol. Now I do love me some zz but it's just a different style



76?! Dang. That was back in the day. I was - 5 then. (81)


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> 76?! Dang. That was back in the day. I was - 5 then. (81)



Heck man i got married in march of 77 lol it'll be 40 years this coming march.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 29, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is challenge for ya. Might take a bit of practice...



Ever see the movie August Rush? Tons of amazing guitar work.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 30, 2016)

This was the second best show. Nothing is as good as Dean Martin was.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> I believe it was in 76 when I seen them the first time. It was there 2112 tour. The tightness of the three of them just blew me away. I get in some heated debates about them being the best three piece band. Most folks from Texas seem to think zz top is the best lol. Now I do love me some zz but it's just a different style



Some of my buddies took me to see them in 1981 when they came through Dallas as a going-away present for me. I was heading off to boot camp. It was their Moving Pictures tour. That was a wild night. Funny thing is only one other beside me were Rush fans at the time but after the concert and from then on they all were.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like you got a nose job since then. Also didn't know you were Australian. Also I think you're going a great job modding this forum considering you've been dead since 1998.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2016)

R.I.P Ronnie....






Perhaps the greatest southern rock band in all of history and one of the greatest bands of any kind ever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 20, 2016)

BS music removed out of respect for Ronnie.
Sweet Home Alabama

Big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2016)

In keeping with the Lynyrd Skynyrd theme today ....






I bet @steve bellinger knows the connection between the two bands ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 20, 2016)

Florida-based Southern rock band Lynyrd Skynyrd when the band opened up for Strawberry Alarm Clock on a few shows in early 1968. It wasn't until 1972 that he joined Skynyrd, replacing Leon Wilkeson on bass, who left the band briefly. Wilkeson rejoined the band, and King switched to guitar, creating the triple-guitar attack that became a signature sound for the band.

His guitar playing and songwriting skills were an essential element to the band's first three albums: _Pronounced Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd_, _Second Helping_, and _Nuthin' Fancy_. King co-wrote the Skynyrd hit song "Sweet Home Alabama" and it is his voice you can hear counting off the tune before launching into his famous Stratocaster riff. Other songs that King wrote or co-wrote the music for include "Poison Whiskey," "Saturday Night Special," "Mr. Banker," "Swamp Music," "Whiskey Rock-a-Roller,""Railroad Song," "I Need You" and "Workin' For MCA."

King decided to leave the band in 1975 during the "Torture Tour." He was replaced in 1976 by Steve Gaines, who was killed in a plane crash along with lead singer Ronnie Van Zant, and his sister Cassie Gaines. on October 20, 1977. Coincidentally, Gaines and King share the same birthdate.

King was one of the guitarists for the reunited Lynyrd Skynyrd in 1987, and played a major role in the reunited band. He was forced to leave Lynyrd Skynyrd again in 1996 due to congestive heart failure. He left on the understanding that he would rejoin once he regained his health, but the band did not allow him to rejoin.[_citation needed_]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Florida-based Southern rock band Lynyrd Skynyrd when the band opened up for Strawberry Alarm Clock on a few shows in early 1968. It wasn't until 1972 that he joined Skynyrd, replacing Leon Wilkeson on bass, who left the band briefly. Wilkeson rejoined the band, and King switched to guitar, creating the triple-guitar attack that became a signature sound for the band.
> 
> His guitar playing and songwriting skills were an essential element to the band's first three albums: _Pronounced Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd_, _Second Helping_, and _Nuthin' Fancy_. King co-wrote the Skynyrd hit song "Sweet Home Alabama" and it is his voice you can hear counting off the tune before launching into his famous Stratocaster riff. Other songs that King wrote or co-wrote the music for include "Poison Whiskey," "Saturday Night Special," "Mr. Banker," "Swamp Music," "Whiskey Rock-a-Roller,""Railroad Song," "I Need You" and "Workin' For MCA."
> 
> ...



Yikes. Someone is using wikipedia as legitimate source material. (I've caught hell because of my disdain for wiki so just ignore me on that) And that doesn't even scratch the surface of the tentacles LS left in music history. I still discover things I didn't know. It's a fascinating study.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 20, 2016)

Creative commons baby.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons


----------



## deltatango (Oct 20, 2016)

Actually Wikipedia is sometimes a great source for material. I know that is it popular to bash it, but if used as a tool, sometimes surprising results happen. I'm not advocating for the big W, but just giving them a much needed break. It's pretty cool to just type in a question then get a real treatment of facts, like what I posted. And how cool is it to be able to quote anything freely because of creative commons.

In this case, it served me well. Next time I could run into the BS factor.


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2016)

Another from my teener stage . . . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2016)

Brink said:


>



Way cool.


----------



## deltatango (Oct 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Nowhere to go wrong on that one Mark! Never heard that rendition, that is cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2016)

Rocking this out in my shop...got it on repeat....


----------



## deltatango (Oct 21, 2016)

On repeat? As in many times?

That explains a lot Marc...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


>



Way cooler even. Never knew Gibbons/Beck jammed that out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> On repeat? As in many times?
> 
> That explains a lot Marc...



Yep...as in all day....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...as in all day....



If you're gonna 3-peat Styx go with something that never gets old.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...as in all day....



Me thinks you have.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

I tried to link to the introduction of BB King by Charles Sawyer and his history about music in the country around 1956. Sawyer was my professor in college, and he wrote the authorized biography of BB King.

Scroll down on this page for a great introduction and history - it's well worth it. A lot of history there.

http://niemanreports.org/articles/harvards-house-of-blues/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

@deltatango


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks Kevin- I hadn't seen this. John Hoik still has the custom Avedis Zildian cymbal I sold him back in college. Never should have done that.

Too bad the sound absolutely sucks on this.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Thanks Kevin- I hadn't seen this. John Hoik still has the custom Avedis Zildian cymbal I sold him back in college. Never should have done that.
> 
> Too bad the sound absolutely sucks on this.



Are you a drummer? Several of us on here.


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Are you a drummer? Several of us on here.



Yes. Classically trained. However... if I had a nickel for every dive I played, I'd be rich today.

I had a good teacher:

He graduated with honors from the New England Conservatory of Music in Boston, Mass., and was a percussion student at the Berkshire Music Center in Tanglewood, Mass., where he was a student of Leonard Bernstein.

As a concert percussionist, my teacher was a member of the Portland, Maine, Springfield, Mass., and Albany symphonies. He was also a member of the Boston Pops Orchestra, where he toured with Arthur Fiedler, and the Pittsburgh Symphony under William Steinberg.

He worked under conductors such as Aaron Copland, Andre Kostelanetz, Igor Stravinsky, Charles Munch, Lorin Maazel and Leonard Bernstein.

He taught percussion at Niskayuna High School for 10 years and at his private drum studio for 25 years. He also taught percussion at the University at Albany. I studdied with him at that time.

He played local theater percussion at the Four Seasons Dinner Theater; the Saratoga Spa Music Center; the Empire State Music Theater; the Schenectady Light Opera Company; and the Playhouse in the Park. He was also a community music director.

He had a little jazz group called the Blue Moods, and they played upstate NY around Lake Placid and Lake George. Great teacher - all around good guy.

Wasn't thrilled with the rock groups I played with. Wanted me to go to Juilliard. Oh well.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Yes. Classically trained. However... if I had a nickel for every dive I played, I'd be rich today.
> 
> I had a good teacher:
> 
> ...




Very impressive. When you drop names like you have and a list with such a pedigree you must have some serious chops (and great stories). I hope to hear them both (chops and stories) one day! I am but a humble percussionist who only studied under John J Papastefan (The Mad Greek) under a double-dipping scholarship paid for by both the University of Southern Alabama and the USCG. I'm probably the only guy on planet earth that ever double-dipped from both scholarship pools for beating a drum.


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

Being classically trained doesn't necessarily make a great musician. Thanks for the comments, but I'm sure you could out-chop me any day. I'm so out of practice. Excuses excuses, right?
Check this out :






I attended their last concert in Boston at the Back Bay Theatre. Somewhere I have a pair of sticks Joe gave me from that show.

I like the idea that drummers can become musicians and not just time keepers.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Being classically trained doesn't necessarily make a great musician. Thanks for the comments, but I'm sure you could out-chop me any day. I'm so out of practice. Excuses excuses, right?
> Check this out :
> 
> 
> ...



I've linked the very vid here. I accidentally insulted Joe one time. I will never forget it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2016)

I used to be a drum roadie. Does that count?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Being classically trained doesn't necessarily make a great musician. Thanks for the comments, but I'm sure you could out-chop me any day.  I'm so out of practice. Excuses excuses, right?
> Check this out :
> 
> 
> ...



Cool as a cucumber all the way through...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

I did the same to Gene Krupa. He was so old and blind I didn't know who he was. Once I found out I apologized profusely and we had a great conversation. I was young and dumb. What can you say.
Athis guy was playing the ratiest drum kit you ever saw at Roth's in downtown Schenectady, NY.
I insulted his kit and he said " kid - if you're any good, you can make even this pile of sh!t sound like new Slingerlands." Then he just made them sing.

Good lesson. Has stuck with me all these years.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> I did the same to Gene Krupa. He was so old and blind I didn't know who he was. Once I found out I apologized profusely and we had a great conversation. I was young and dumb. What can you say.





deltatango said:


> I did the same to Gene Krupa.



You caught him coherent at your age then when he was was in his latter years? ? You REALLY DID catch lighting!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I used to be a drum roadie. Does that count?



No. That's from a real drummer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

THANK YOU!


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You caught him coherent at your age then when he was was in his latter years? ? You REALLY DID catch lighting!!!!


Krupa played all the way up until '72.
I saw him in '66 at Roths. He was pretty blind, but man could he still play.
I actually learned a lot from him.


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 22, 2016)

that's a rock drummer IMHO couldn't resist


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Krupa played all the way up until '72.
> I saw him in '66 at Roths. He was pretty blind, but man could he still play.
> I actually learned a lot from him.



If you saw that you saw lightning in a bottle. Way cool!

(Joe was also blind for a long time)


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok...weird kick today. found these interesting playlists on the tube, been listening to stuff called Epic Musical motivational yadda yadda...
anyhow, here's one you's may like...


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 24, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Being classically trained doesn't necessarily make a great musician. Thanks for the comments, but I'm sure you could out-chop me any day. I'm so out of practice. Excuses excuses, right?
> Check this out :
> 
> 
> ...



Had to look him up, now I know why it seemed familiar, I'm a fan of Dave Brubeck and the various incarnations of his Trios and Quartets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 24, 2016)

Joe Morello was the first drummer to break the "time Keeper" barrier as far as I know. His solo on Take 5 and his method of playing on Take 5 (and many others) is legendary. He was just incredible in his day.
He's pretty great still - not sure if he's still alive....


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 24, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Joe Morello was the first drummer to break the "time Keeper" barrier as far as I know. His solo on Take 5 and his method of playing on Take 5 (and many others) is legendary. He was just incredible in his day.
> He's pretty great still - not sure if he's still alive....



Nope, He's been dead since 2011


----------



## deltatango (Oct 24, 2016)

Ah, that's a shame. Joe was a great guy.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2016)

Now it's stuck in your head too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Why do I get mental images of old gray haired monkeys doing the Soul Train line dance thing between big orange tractors with grease rags in their back pocket listening to that.


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## deltatango (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



That. Was. Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2016)

For you newbies I have posted plenty of Focus clips. Thijs Van Leer is my music hero. If you can't give this 20 minutes just skip shaving your balls one morning. It's a worthy trade-off. The studio version is still the best prog rock song of all time but this is a rendition of Eruption I have never heard before - awesome . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 29, 2016)

Incredible. Musicologists could and no doubt do have a field day with their music. I wish I could have played as well as Pierre when I was drumming - man's got chops.

So much historical influence/cross-reference there like a fission stew, informed by the likes of Jethro Tull, to Skat which I have not heard in a long time, to Keith Jarret, to Windham Hill on steroids, complete with heavy metal imagery in the background via the image of the old locomotive. Amazing precision - cognitive dissonance, incoherent yet focused, following Van Leer's harnessed mania. Fascinating how he openly cues his musicians who willingly endeavor to create and sustain his vision.

Equally amazing is the number of incarnations this band has undergone. 

Evidenced by this, thank goodness.

Great pick Kevin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey look Ronnie James Dio has been reincarnated as an old Italian rocker!  

Don't have a clue this video is about or WTH he's saying but I totally dig the sound - and the dude has a set of pipes to be so old.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 29, 2016)

Interesting tune and you're right the guy can sing. One of the funkiest, ultra art pretension videos I've seen in a while. 

It's like the director is cueing us in to his own iconographic art epistemology or something, LOL.

La dolce vita!

Que bella luna!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2016)

Cleanin up topics around the forum listening to this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Cleanin up topics around the forum listening to this...



Never heard of them. I'm giving it a spin in the shop and so far really digging it.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 4, 2016)

Interesting - it's got a little Star Trek in it - beam me up Scotty....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 4, 2016)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm liking this Air a lot @ripjack13 . That chicks voice makes me want to crawl inside my computer and take her out for a cappuccino . . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2016)

I thought it was kylie minogue at first. and yes...great voice....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

I think it is Beth Hirsch. I had never heard of her before either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2016)

Just ended. I like it. I think I'll download it...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## kweinert (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 13, 2016)

god bless ya, rest in peace

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2016)

For Kevin....







Winding your way down on Baker Street
Light in your head and dead on your feet
Well, another crazy day
You'll drink the night away
And forget about everything
This city desert makes you feel so cold
It's got so many people, but it's got no soul
And it's taken you so long
To find out you were wrong
When you thought it held everything

You used to think that it was so easy
You used to say that it was so easy
But you're trying, you're trying now
Another year and then you'd be happy
Just one more year and then you'd be happy
But you're crying, you're crying now

Way down the street there's a light in his place
He opens the door, he's got that look on his face
And he asks you where you've been
You tell him who you've seen
And you talk about anything
He's got this dream about buying some land
He's gonna give up the booze and the one-night stands
And then he'll settle down
In some quiet little town
And forget about everything

But you know he'll always keep moving
You know he's never gonna stop moving
'Cause he's rolling, he's the rolling stone
And when you wake up, it's a new morning
The sun is shining, it's a new morning
And you're going, you're going home

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## deltatango (Nov 17, 2016)

For Kevin - God speed my friend.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2016)

That's a good one Colin...


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

My mother in law was cleaning out and getting rid of CD's and I discovered this artist this morning (My daughter loaded everything into iTunes so a bunch of her albums are on my iPod at the shop)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 23, 2016)

Eva is great. Dies young, very young. Left behind a beautiful legacy in her songs.
Fields of Gold is a great one, and Over the Rainbow, too.
She was a wonderful singer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2016)

SENC said:


>



GREAT song. I'm not a country fan but that was awesome. That was probably the most bored drummer on the planet but it was fantastic none the less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> GREAT song. I'm not a country fan but that was awesome. That was probably the most bored drummer on the planet but it was fantastic none the less.



Scott you should listen to some more of Chris Stapleton's music. He's a throwback to the old sounding country, has a heck of a voice range. Good stuff! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Watch the boy to his right.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 7, 2017)

An absolutely horrible song from a horrible group. But got to admit an interesting song title?


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 7, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Watch the boy to his right.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118227



"Bless his little Pea Pickin' Heart!"


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

for you kevin may you rest in peace :-(

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 9, 2017)

@NeilYeag Weelll, that 'Singapore Sling' wasn't bad from a distance and even better when manipulating the treble and bass a bit. No, I wouldn't do it again.

However, that chick band 'Warpaint' that was right after it, well 3 hours of there noise and I still wonder, do they suck or are they tolerable..?...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 27, 2017)

Hadn't heard this in forever and it popped in my head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 29, 2017)

and that reminded me of this one which I hadn't heard in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


>


What Long stick goes Boom wasn't appropriate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2017)

I like to compare. Covers are good...but nothing like originals....


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 4, 2017)

Very, very rarely does a cover touch the original. I love that Dylan said that Hendrix played All Along the Watchtower the way it was meant to be played. Hendrix was the one guy that could kill the originals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


>



I have an original pressing of this album. The photo is glues on the cover, This is one of my all time favorite groups and albums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2017)

Somebody posts Telstar, I start thinking about stuff like this ... some of my earliest musical memories right here.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2017)

p.s. if the guitar sound seems vaguely familiar, Mark Knopfler said he was "just trying to make it sound like Hank Marvin"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2017)

And having gone there, now I have to listen to some Dire Straits ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 10, 2017)

@woodtickgreg 's video of the power hacksaw set me watching/listening to a few videos on YouTube of music using machines to lay down the beat. One was the tractor backing Sweet Georgia Brown, here's another of a duet between a water pump and a steel body guitar, Preachin' the Blues ...


----------



## Brink (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 17, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


>


Love the Eagles!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 17, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> And having gone there, now I have to listen to some Dire Straits ...


Kevin and I loved Mark...our fav though? "In the Gallery"

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 17, 2017)

Either here or "Joke Of The Day"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 17, 2017)

Brink said:


>


Boy does this song make me feel old!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 17, 2017)

Josh Garrels: Words Remain

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## scrimman (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 18, 2017)

@Brink did you post this in memory of his passing. Just read it on facebook. Sad day IMO


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 18, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> And having gone there, now I have to listen to some Dire Straits ...


One of my favorite groups playing one of my favorite songs. I've never heard this extended version of it. Incredibly awesome! Just incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


> @Brink did you post this in memory of his passing. Just read it on facebook. Sad day IMO



Do I need to answer this?
Cows lay down before a storm,
Dogs can sniff out disease,...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 18, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


>


one of my all time favorites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Apr 16, 2017)

Have a beautiful day! May we praise His name forever! 
Always,
Mrs. Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 7, 2017)

Detroit Blues Band - Tears From My Eyes

The Blues Mystery - Back To The Dirty Town


----------



## Brink (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (May 14, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


>



Pick up your feet when you walk, you'll ruin your shoes that way....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 19, 2017)

Greta Van Fleet,

Reminded me of Zeppelin 30 years ago...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Greta Van Fleet,
> 
> Reminded me of Zeppelin 30 years ago...



I really thought that it was an unreleased track at first. Their whole album sounds just like zeppelin too. I kinda like it though.


----------



## SENC (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Lou Currier (May 20, 2017)

The birds outside because my dogs got me up too darn early

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 20, 2017)

The cats meowing and the dog walking around the house because they're saying they're hungry. Wife got me up early to get ready for my daughter's graduation! Happy and sad day both. My baby's not a baby anymore. I'm getting .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 27, 2017)

rest in peace gregg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sidecar (Jun 29, 2017)

Now if you get to gyrating just let it go !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 29, 2017)

This might get ya scoot'n round the shop , it's ok just let it happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2017)

.


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2017)

How do I get vids to show up like above where ya'all can just click it to listen? I've tried but only can post the url link.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 19, 2017)

Open a new tab in internet explore and find the youtube video you want.
Click on the URL to highlight and right click to copy.
Come back to the WB tab and select the "media" icon. About 2/3 of the way across, 2nd past the smile icon.
A screen will come up to paste the URL into.
Paste the URL and click embed at the bottom of that screen..
Botta Bing Botta Boom

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 4, 2017)

Thinking of a few friends today, not being computer savvy, could you post 'Linkin Park's, "One more light" off of the One More Light album?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Thinking of a few friends today, not being computer savvy, could you post 'Linkin Park's, "One more light" off of the One More Light album?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 5, 2017)

Always liked this boy---

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 15, 2017)

Brink said:


>



Was that @Mike1950's Prom song?


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Was that @Mike1950's Prom song?



This was

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2017)

Seems appropriate ....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)

Come on Tom.....you can pull through this!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2017)

@Johnturner 

:)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2017)

Picking up an old rock station out of Chattanooga, right now, The Cars.


----------



## Brink (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Right now I am listening to John Prine....."Sam Stone'...and 
Steppenwolf..... 'Snowblind friend'. 

"sweet songs never last too long on broken radio's"
"but he will always be a problem to his poor and puzzled mother, but he'll always be another one of us"


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Right now I am listening to John Prine....."Sam Stone'...and
> Steppenwolf..... 'Snowblind friend'.
> 
> "sweet songs never last too long on broken radio's"
> ...



Link up a song from youtube....


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Link up a song from youtube....



Or Vimeo


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Sam Stone


----------



## Brink (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


>


Muy mal mi amigo....


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2018)

@ripjack13 @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Muy mal mi amigo....




Es una gran canción ...lol


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Right now I am listening to John Prine....."Sam Stone'...and
> Steppenwolf..... 'Snowblind friend'.
> 
> "sweet songs never last too long on broken radio's"
> ...


Is that Warren Haynes in the Steppenwolf poster? Man that dude plays with everyone!


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 3, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Is that Warren Haynes in the Steppenwolf poster? Man that dude plays with everyone!


Hi Barry, Love Warren Haynes but no it is Gary Link, John Kay, Ron Hurst, Danny Johnson and Michael Wilk from left to right. looks a lot like him though


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Hi Barry, Love Warren Haynes but no it is Gary Link, John Kay, Ron Hurst, Danny Johnson and Michael Wilk from left to right. looks a lot like him though


Love John Kay's Ricknbak in there tho


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 3, 2018)

Like this version the Best!!

Sing Me Back Home! (merle haggards original song - Rolling Stone Magazine - "There's a toughness to Merle's sentimentality in this 1967 song befitting its real-life source material. It's a eulogy to fellow San Quentin inmate "Rabbit" Hendricks, who killed a police officer during a botched escape attempt and was sent to the gas chamber. "


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

Gov't Mule (Warren Haynes) Banks of the Deep End!!
@barry richardson I was listening to him and thought to mention you! Great guitarist and singer! Les Paul Man too!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

Most people like or know Gordon for "The Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgerald" which by all rights is a great song but Sundown is a GREAT song of his also and a fun one!
Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown
"Sometimes I think its a shame, when I get feelin better, when I'm feelin no pain"

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

OOOhhh 2 in a row, There was a time when I would play along to this song. Keep The Nirvana Unplugged Songbook in my desk,
Not one of his own songs but David Bowie original folks. But such a good version






"We passed upon the stairs, 
Spoke of what and where
Although I wasn't there
He said "I was a friend"
Which came as a suprise
I spoke into his eyes " I thought you died alone a long long time ago"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 18, 2018)

"In restless dreams I walked alone, 
Narrow streets of Cobblestone"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 19, 2018)

Robert Johnson - Crossroads
"I went to the crossroads, fell down on my knees"
"I went to the crossroads, fell down on my knees"


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 22, 2018)

Steve Goodman Ladies and Gentleman - "You're the Girl I Love" RIP Steve!
This boy could play the 6 sting, sometime you get a chance watch his concert from 4/18/76 whoo!


----------



## Brink (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone here use pandora to listen to? I've been using it lately since I got rid of sirius at home. (still have it in the wifes jeep though). I kind of like it better. I can down vote the crap and stuff I don't like and I never have to hear it again! The commercials are always the same one twice in a row, but I can handle that. They only play 2 evrey so often unlike the radio's barrage of commercials every 10 minutes.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 12, 2018)

Sitting in Bankers Life Field house waiting on the Eagles concert to start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> Sitting in Bankers Life Field house waiting on the Eagles concert to start


Jealous is my name!! I saw them back in the late 70s early 80s can't remember


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 12, 2018)

First stop on their tour...all I can say is, if they have a show anywhere close....GET TICKETS.

2 hours and 15 minutes non stop and then 4 encores.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2018)

WOW been sitting here listening to their greatest hits


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 13, 2018)

June 15, @ Minute Maid Park, Houston TX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2018)

Listened to a band called "Bad Wolves" the other night. They have a nice cover of the Cranberries' song Zombie on Youtube.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 28, 2018)

I've downloaded a bunch of the oldies from the 60s and 70s. That was a great time for my kind of music. Recently been listening to many of Toby Keith and Johnny Cash classics. Hard to beat Bon Jovi and Mellencamp, however.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2018)

I love this video.....and the song is good too.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=540346566345358

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 16, 2018)

JB and The Rebels...of course.

Live show clips


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 10, 2018)

Division Bell, Floyd

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Division Bell, Floyd



I love Floyd....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 10, 2018)

where's da link???


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> where's da link???

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 11, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> where's da link???



Sorry Lee, computer illiterate. Had just got in from my cousins wake and had those songs in my head from when we were kids, and both very alive.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 18, 2019)

Brink said:


>



WTH did I just watch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 20, 2019)

That stuff will cause brain damage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> That stuff will cause brain damage


This warning is too late for him!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


>



Wow, I thought he was of darker persuasion. And wow, so ugly, had the whole house full look at him and all were so sorry for him, but we are all glad he was blessed with musical talent...


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 25, 2019)

Give me Joe Cocker or Bob Seger and I'm happy. But also like CCR and The Eagles.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 27, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10212707345934208

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 27, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


>



Where is the thumb down icon...?....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm diggin these guys....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 31, 2019)

Straight jacket visual reminds of a young Alice Cooper. Sounds like several rockers, post Ozzy Black Sabbath, was first thought and then my mind just floated to so many other bands. Great post...


----------



## Brink (Feb 9, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm loving this stuff....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 2, 2019)

Outlaw Country Station on Amazon


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 2, 2019)

Listening to and watching the best singer/dancer in the business. Here is just one of 40 youtube videos of Shakira.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2019)

I let my grandson hear this. He loves it. Been singing it all weekend....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2019)

@rocky1 
@CWS


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2019)

@Brink

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2019)

@Tony


----------



## Brink (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2019)

Is that one of the first rap songs


----------



## Brink (Jul 11, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Is that one of the first rap songs



I thought this was

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 5, 2019)

Brink said:


>



ooh, Christmas in July, aaah, think we're in August now....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 10, 2019)

Posted for your listening enjoyment.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm loving this synth toonz. Heavy, good beat, and no stupid lyrics.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm loving this synth toonz. Heavy, good beat, and no stupid lyrics.....



Reminded me of Nightwish at first, then had an eerie 1980's feel, in a good way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm loving this stuff....



You know, this sounds a lot like Lords of Acid / Tracy lords, 1990's...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Reminded me of Nightwish at first, then had an eerie 1980's feel, in a good way.



I like a few of nightwish's songs. Nemo, is by far my fav of them.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tis the season, so only Christmas music on the MP3 player. One of my favorite albums is " A Merry Axemas". Guitar greats playing their interpretations of favorite Christmas songs. Artists include: Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Jeff Beck, Steve Morse, Joe Perry, Alex Lifeson, Richie Sambora, Tomoyasu Hotei, The Brian Setzer Orchestra

If you like the first album, there is a volume II, but it is not nearly as good as the original IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2019)

1. Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer - 0:00 
2. Eric Johnson - The First Nowell - 3:57 
3. Jeff Beck - Amazing Grace - 7:35 
4. The Brian Setzer Orchestra - Jingle Bells - 10:48 
5. Joe Satriani - Silent Night/Holy Night Jam - 13:06 
6. Steve Morse - Joy To The World - 20:23 
7. Steve Vai - Christmas Time Is Here - 24:53 
8. Joe Perry - Blue Christmas - 29:13 
9. Alex Lifeson - The Little Drummer Boy - 33:09 
10. Richie Sambora - Cantique de Noel (O Holy Night) - 36:30 
11. Tomoyasu Hotei - Happy Xmas (War Is Over) - 39:01 
12. Paul Gilbert - Mount Fuji Christmas - 43:48

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2019)

ha! oh my poor little virgin earholes.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2019)

@ripjack13. Very interesting. On my album, the Paul Gilbert song is not there. In fact listening to the YouTube, it is the first time I've ever heard that song.

You'll notice on the album cover, there are only eleven stockings.  Amazon lisings for the album dont have the Gilbert song either. Wonder if some fan of Gilbert decided to add him on to the album after the fact? Quick look on Mr. Google found an ebay listing for the "rare" album with a "bonus track" by Paul Gilbert - maybe a bootleg copy with Gilbert song added and copied artwork? Too tired now to look further for the "rest of the story"....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Too tired now to look further for the "rest of the story"....



Could it also be the Japanese edition bonus tracks? They always get cool stuff...


----------



## trc65 (Dec 13, 2019)

Probably is a Japanese release with the bonus. Found mention of that, but couldn't find any real info....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2019)

This just popped up in my yt feed. good stuff.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 21, 2019)

Although the voice doesn't match the lead singer's looks......I love this version.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 22, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 31, 2020)

Shakira is performing Sunday night in the Super Bowl. Great music and nice dancing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 31, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Shakira is performing Sunday night in the Super Bowl. Great music and nice dancing.



I think the video might be just as good muted as with volume..?..


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2020)

Cheap Trick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2020)

Pearl Jam, Breathe & Clairvoyance....


----------



## trc65 (Feb 25, 2020)

CSN AND CSNY

Saw a David Crosby Documentary last night and got in the mood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 4, 2020)

Mostly foreign music, German Austrian, French, Spanish, Greek, and such. Even Polish and Russian. don't know too many words, but the music and voices are outstanding. here's one I just heard today. I believe the singer singing possibly German, but could be Greek......... 





 .

You have to listen to the whole song to get into a good wood working mood. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 5, 2020)

The ambient background sounds of Stormwind City, Azeroth.


----------



## TimR (Mar 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mostly foreign music, German Austrian, French, Spanish, Greek, and such. Even Polish and Russian. don't know too many words, but the music and voices are outstanding. here's one I just heard today. I believe the singer singing possibly German, but could be Greek.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like greek to me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs
Jerry, you may like this album...






Décollage (feat. Lou Lou Ghelichkhani)
03:24 Meu Négo (feat. Karina Zaviani)
06:45 Quem Me Leva (feat. Elin Melgarejo)
10:15 Firelight (feat. Lou Lou Ghelichkhani)
13:48 Sola in Citta (feat. Elin Melgarejo)
16:16 No More Disguise (feat. Lou Lou Ghelichkhani)
19:45 Saudade 
21:54 Claridad (feat. Natalia Clavier)
25:39 Nãs Dois (feat. Karina Zaviani)
28:43 Para Sempre (feat. Elin Melgarejo)
31:42 Le Coeur (feat. Lou Lou Ghelichkhani)
34:47 Bateau Rouge (feat. Lou Lou Ghelichkhani)
38:57 Depth of My Soul (feat. Shana Halligan)


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mostly foreign music, German Austrian, French, Spanish, Greek, and such. Even Polish and Russian. don't know too many words, but the music and voices are outstanding. here's one I just heard today. I believe the singer singing possibly German, but could be Greek.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So in the morning, you say to take / love flight. Das est (ist) einer (ein) Deustch Lied ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Jerry, you may like this album...



Liked the third track, maybe because it was English...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> So in the morning, you say to take / love flight. Das est (ist) einer (ein) Deustch Lied ...


I just found out THIS particular song is in German. It's actually about protecting the earth. It's from '82. She did a version in Dutch, and the song had English lyrics/subtitles. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> So in the morning, you say to take / love flight. *Das est (ist) einer (ein) Deustch Lied* ...


Jawohl........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 7, 2020)

nevermind this one.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 15, 2020)

Norwegian Gospel Bluegrass 
Also does traditional covers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2020)

I saw these guys a few years ago They put on a great show.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 24, 2020)

Beth Hart’s. Caught out in the rain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 24, 2020)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 27, 2020)

REM

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 28, 2020)

Kenny Rogers streaming on Amazon. Forgot how many great songs he has, may he RIP.


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 28, 2020)

The wife was at a wedding recently for her niece and the surprise guest singer was Kenny Chesney! So guess what we're listening to now.
Two years ago the sister of the bride (her other niece) got married and the surprise guest singer was Zac Brown, that was awesome! Now my 
favorite is Zac Brown band. The brother of the two girls is getting married next, and we can't wait to see who they will surprise
him with. .


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2020)

The Pied Pipers - Mairzy Doats 1944


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2020)

Had this one one repeat for the last 2 days....great album. Every single song is good...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 18, 2020)

I don’t think ZZ Top put out a bad bad album


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Had this one one repeat for the last 2 days....great album. Every single song is good...



So with the updated site, did we lose all of the old posted music? Can't seem to play any...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> So with the updated site, did we lose all of the old posted music? Can't seem to play any...



I don't think so. I just went back to the 1st page, then other pages inbetween, unless the video link has been removed on their end, then it should be able to play here still.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 2, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


>



Reminds me of Tears for Fears and several other bands in the late 80's with a foreign feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 6, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't think so. I just went back to the 1st page, then other pages inbetween, unless the video link has been removed on their end, then it should be able to play here still.



Hard to believe Eddie is gone, the losing of childhood and teenage heroes continues...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh my goodness...a loop of this song! A whole hour! I love it!!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh my goodness...a loop of this song! A whole hour! I love it!!!!



Reminded me of a Rammstien cover at the beginning then morphed into Die another Day, or another 80's feel....It will click, just no clue when.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2020)

Found this one after finding a how to make a scroll saw sea shell video....


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 15, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Found this one after finding a how to make a scroll saw sea shell video....


Let's see the scroll saw sea shell video


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> Probably not your style, but this one of my shop styles.


Volbeat is reliable as they come. Great tunes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mandolin said:


> I'm a full fledged bluegrass man. I'm not in my shop right now. I'm in the house recovering from pneumonia listening to the Darlings (The Dillards) on the Andy Griffith Show. I play the mandolin and guitar, mostly in church.


Might I suggest Hayde Bluegrass Orchestra


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 17, 2021)

The newest gem I've found is Sabaton. _Last Stand. Wolfpack. Bismark. _etc


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 21, 2021)

Chris Stapleton's latest is pretty darn good if you're a dog lover...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 21, 2021)

Can’t find Ozzie Snuss and the Good Timers lately so a little Simon and Garfunkel the last couple of days.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Apr 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Apr 22, 2021)

Listening to some Finnish bands while working


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 24, 2021)

Just discovered Icelander folk band Of Monsters And Men. Recommend King & Lionheart; Yellow Light, Dirty Paws 





Cheers,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 25, 2021)

Petula Clark.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## T. Ben (Jul 1, 2021)

I know this may not be for everyone but,even at my age,this kind of music just gets me!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 2, 2021)

Are you sure it's the music that


T. Ben said:


> just gets me!!!


or maybe it's some of the visuals!!


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 3, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Are you sure it's the music that
> 
> or maybe it's some of the visuals!!


Your welcome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jul 10, 2021)

Vancouver island music fest, live streaming now




__





Gign







app.gign.ca


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 11, 2021)

I always thought there should be 2 musical style rendition of this songs- pop rock ballad and country. I prefer the acoustic version from the original. But, as I grew older and the way this was constructed, I started to hear certain things in that it should have been in a “country” song format. Well, pick your speed and your style- either way you can’t go wrong because it is a really well written composed “love” song”.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Arn213 (Aug 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 11, 2021)

George Strait - King George and I go way back. The Crystal Chandelier was a dance hall in New Braunfels, TX. On the left side of the poster you can find a Gordon and Candee Land and the Goolaks. Gordon and I went to high school together - so followed him around quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 13, 2021)

Every time I hear this 1994 Eagles song I can’t help but think just how much these words apply to the craziness of today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris Rodrigues and The Spoon Lady


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 19, 2021)

T. Ben said:


>


Always liked him going way back to 2001 even though he is very monotone, he has a lot of feeling, rawness and truth when he sings- “It’s Been A While” & “What Hurts The Most” are 2 of his best works IMHO.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 19, 2021)

Music by BZN. Any of it. good stuff. Here are 3 songs they put together and made it sound like it's only one song.... https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...RM=VRDGAR&ru=/videos/search?q=BZN&form=SWAUA2
....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Always liked him going way back to 2001 even though he is very monotone, he has a lot of feeling, rawness and truth when he sings- “It’s Been A While” & “What Hurts The Most” are 2 of his best works IMHO.


I agree,I was a little surprised when he turned country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 19, 2021)

Arn213 said:


>


kd lang's version of this is really good too.


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 20, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> kd lang's version of this is really good too.


@DLJeffs - that is a good version and a lot of artist has done their own rendition of it creating their own mood and feel for the song. I like his version best because how he utilized an “atmospheric effect” between the guitar sound/tone/effects/engineering with his wide range vocals to the meaningful lyrical content to make that song to be more “emotionally effective”. That is the difference between other renditions- I know what I just stated is very subjective. If you are an audiophile and a musician that enjoys the process in how a “song and sound” was created, it opens your ear to a more extended experience and a more enjoyable one if you can appreciate all the subtle nuances as well as substance that make that song much more memorable.

I have these two links if you want to dive into what I am referring too and it discusses how that sound envelope was developed using multiple reverbs, in stereo and how to get that overall sound/tone with effects with pedals and with an aide of the computer music software. The original engineer who mixed that album shows how it was done and the other is a popular guitarist shows how “close” you can get to that sound- the “essence” of it. He got fairly close, but there are so many variables in that chain- for one the guitar pickups he has does not have the same output as Jeff’s original tele pickups and we don’t know what amplifier(s) and speaker(s) he used. You have to listen to this content with a really good head set as oppose to blaring them out of your speakers if you want to catch the subtle nuances:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2021)

Been listening to this band a lot. 3 singers!
Well, technically,2 singers and 1 throat puncher....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 20, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> @DLJeffs - that is a good version and a lot of artist has done their own rendition of it creating their own mood and feel for the song. I like his version best because how he utilized an “atmospheric effect” between the guitar sound/tone/effects/engineering with his wide range vocals to the meaningful lyrical content to make that song to be more “emotionally effective”. That is the difference between other renditions- I know what I just stated is very subjective. If you are an audiophile and a musician that enjoys the process in how a “song and sound” was created, it opens your ear to a more extended experience and a more enjoyable one if you can appreciate all the subtle nuances as well as substance that make that song much more memorable.
> 
> I have these two links if you want to dive into what I am referring too and it discusses how that sound envelope was developed using multiple reverbs, in stereo and how to get that overall sound/tone with effects with pedals and with an aide of the computer music software. The original engineer who mixed that album shows how it was done and the other is a popular guitarist shows how “close” you can get to that sound- the “essence” of it. He got fairly close, but there are so many variables in that chain- for one the guitar pickups he has does not have the same output as Jeff’s original tele pickups and we don’t know what amplifier(s) and speaker(s) he used. You have to listen to this content with a really good head set as oppose to blaring them out of your speakers if you want to catch the subtle nuances:


I think I understand what you're getting at. The comment "emotionally effective" is accurate to me. Take Chris Isaac's "Wicked Game". It wouldn't be nearly as effective without some sound engineering. kd lang's voice is just so incredible. Or just take the old surfer tunes from the 60's. Play "Pipeline" on my acoustic and it just doesn't have the same impact without the sharp reverb of the electric.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 27, 2021)

RIP to one of my guitar heroes, the great iconic, blues legend, the late Stevie Ray Vaughan who passed away 31 years ago today. What a monster of a blues guitar player he was from Texas that had his own unique flair and style!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2021)

I agree. SRV was one of my favorites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2021)

I did not know this existed - where has it been all my life? I am now at peace!

Reactions: Great Post 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I did not know this existed - where has it been all my life? I am now at peace!


I'm sorry you did not know about those. They have been a staple throughout my life!! That's one helluva lineup!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I'm sorry you did not know about those. They have been a staple throughout my life!! That's one helluva lineup!


Oh I know the Highwaymen, - just not the video...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2021)

As a bluegrass fan, this young fella caught my attention a couple of years ago, I think I have watched about all of his youtube vids, hope to see him live someday

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 19, 2021)

Ludovico Einaudi - Luminous (Live)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 20, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Ludivico Einaudi - Luminous (Live)


Sounded strikingly similar to a piece my brother would play 30 years ago. Being so, I enjoyed hearing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2021)

Just getting this up early in case some of you don't have a local radio station that plays this at noon tomorrow. Family tradition for me, as a kid we would always listen to this at noon wether we were travelling or at home.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 24, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Just getting this up early in case some of you don't have a local radio station that plays this at noon tomorrow. Family tradition for me, as a kid we would always listen to this at noon wether we were travelling or at home.


Thanks a bunch. That can be hard to track down in the original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 24, 2021)

The classic rock station in mpls plays that every year on thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 25, 2021)

The Aggie War Hymn was my family's preferred music on thanksgiving - but alas no more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 26, 2021)

Kick off the holiday spirit with some of my fave music that I never get tired off listening to every year. Hope some of you are fans of the oldies but goodies- a musical treat from the late Joe Pass and late great Ella Fitzgerald. @Mike Hill some classics for your Tennessean elder ears (lol):



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kIGPr_aelyy6kmH-fXL14hg8l0woQzXzM







https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5A20A6534F2F8200


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Kick off the holiday spirit with some of my fave music that I never get tired off listening to every year. Hope some of you are fans of the oldies but goodies- a musical treat from the late Joe Pass and late great Ella Fitzgerald. @Mike Hill some classics for your Tennessean elder ears (lol):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was tough, but I made it through one of the links. On a side note, ever watch YoYo (Pimxi Liu) play? She did a cover of Angel of Darkness when she was 9 that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> It was tough, but I made it through one of the links. On a side note, ever watch YoYo (Pimxi Liu) play? She did a cover of Angel of Darkness when she was 9 that is pretty awesome.


This is a tough crowd- appreciate listening in. This genre is not for everybody. I consider him a prodigy and probably one of the best guitarist of our time- to my eyes and ears anyway. His best and mind boggling encyclopedia of taking technical proficiency and the “in and out of pocket” playing to accelerating heights to another level is an album called “Virtuoso”.

Yes, I see that on my feed as I listen to a lot of guitar oriented music. I did give a listen- well it is very, very impressive for a 9 year old to be technically proficient and to be that skilled at an early age. Most will not reach that level. But, honestly I have witnessed more shredding way beyond that level of capacity in the 1980’s (and the present), so it is nothing new or unusual to me. Did that made me want to retire and quit playing guitar? No- never ever! I would give up designing and woodworking before I do that! 

But on a serious note- there is a plethora of great and incredible talents out there, whether young or old. Hope someone will discover them so they can share their gift to the world and have a successful path in a music career.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 18, 2021)

Jackleg Carpenter song, by the Underhill Rose Band 









The Woodwright's Shop | Jackleg Carpenter | PBS


Jackleg Carpenter




www.pbs.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 21, 2021)

Did they write a song about @2feathers Creative Making?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Byron Barker (Jan 29, 2022)

All about the sea shanties this semester. We had a few units on pirates for the kids and it lead me to discover how awesome sea shanties are. Anything that can drive off the insanity of being trapped on a boat for months at time with scurvy ought to be worth listening to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 4, 2022)

Rock and Roll Rosie from Raleigh!


----------



## scootac (Feb 4, 2022)

Tom T. Hall on Pandora.

"The Year that Clayton Delaney Died"


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 4, 2022)

The Highwaymen


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2022)

scootac said:


> Tom T. Hall on Pandora.
> 
> "The Year that Clayton Delaney Died"


Tom T. Hall!!! That brings back memories. His office was at the other end of the block I officed at. Somehow or another he got our name and needed to get some work done for a minstry that he and Dixie were starting - had to do with horses and handicapped people - I volunteered to help them. Long story short we used to spend a little time together and I would have beers with him in his tour bus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## scootac (Feb 7, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Tom T. Hall!!! That brings back memories. His office was at the other end of the block I officed at. Somehow or another he got our name and needed to get some work done for a minstry that he and Dixie were starting - had to do with horses and handicapped people - I volunteered to help them. Long story short we used to spend a little time together and I would have beers with him in his tour bus!


Seems like he would have been a good guy to have a cold beverage with!
I like him because his songs are such great stories about everyday folk.

'Old Dogs, and Children, and Watermelon Wine'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2022)

He always wanted me to meet Jimmy Carter (they were friends)- but I was either out of town or something and did not get to meet him - I think he wanted me to meet him was because I was active with Habitat at the time. There was a very outspoken pastor, but kinda well-known from Alabama or Georgia that I did get to meet - cannot remember the name. The pastor was quite the character. 

It was indeed a good time when I got to be with he and Dixie. Dixie was the one with the very kind heart for animals. She had already set up a no-kill animal shelter and wanted to do this horse ministry connected to it. She knew exactly what she wanted and could get things done at City Hall. 

Almost across the street from my office was Johnny Rodriguez's office. We had him sing at a couple of our anniversary parties. One party was on a very snowy evening and I was told to borrow a van, put on chains and go pick up the talent - I had also set up all the booze (almost $30,000 of it back in mid 80's - not including the beer). I think I drove almost 200 miles in the snowstorm picking up the talent. One was Rodriguez and got to talk to him for over an hour. Ended up we had a common friend - but did not realize it at the time. A young lady with the name of Dottsy was from my home town (2 years older than me) and broke into the music biz in the mid 70's with 2 or 3 top ten and one album. But she used to open for him . I have yet to tell her that I met him. She's been out of town singing each time I've been back home the last few.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 23, 2022)

"Screaming Trees" will scream no more.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> "Screaming Trees" will scream no more.


RIP- one of the pioneers of the “Grunge” era. First heard of them in the 1992 movie, “Singles”. It would only be fitting to have one of their most popular song be heard here:






The last video of him that I saw him singing was a cover of “Nutshell” by Alice In Chains……

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 23, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> RIP- one of the pioneers of the “Grunge” era. First heard of them in the 1992 movie, “Singles”. It would only be fitting to have one of their most popular song be heard here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, sure brings back some twisted memories and reminds me of many gone away. Thanks Arn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 4, 2022)

S & M 1999 Metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 4, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> S & M 1999 Metallica


One of my fave’s in that concert set list is “No Leaf Clover”. It has influences and “vibe” from the minor keys used on Aerosmith’s “Dream On”. But, “Master of Puppets” is right behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2022)

On repeat for a bit.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 4, 2022)

My first concert and man was it LOUD!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2022)

Arn213 said:


>


Hey,

Ever listen to 'Within Temptation'? Was on a 'Nightwish' kick and this band popped up with 'Nemisis' and a few others, like 'Doro' and the 'Dark Element'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 16, 2022)

And

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 16, 2022)

I must be wierd as I am right now listening to Sweet People from France. They've been around since the 70's. Some English, but mostly Frog. Even though I don't understand the words, some of the songs have US origin. I love them. Before anyone thinks I'm insensitive about calling them Frog, my Frog ancestry goes back till 1748. My ancestors were Frog mercenaries.
Try this one. Peaceful.. Takes all my anxieties away. No words. Just relaxing music. 



........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

Relaxation guitar music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2022)

Byron Barker said:


> All about the sea shanties this semester. We had a few units on pirates for the kids and it lead me to discover how awesome sea shanties are. Anything that can drive off the insanity of being trapped on a boat for months at time with scurvy ought to be worth listening to.


Man I got a kick out of that, being a former sailor and all...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 29, 2022)

This one has so many layers. It never gets old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 30, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> This one has so many layers. It never gets old.


Always cool seeing those domestic like crows with the white patch chest. We have a huge raven in the area, the size of a wild turkey with a 4' wind span. Very cool to see the big bumped beak, but not as cool seeing it rip into the trash and makes another mess. Also neat to see how the hawks seem to avoid that huge stranger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 30, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Always cool seeing those domestic like crows with the white patch chest. We have a huge raven in the area, the size of a wild turkey with a 4' wind span. Very cool to see the big bumped beak, but not as cool seeing it rip into the trash and makes another mess. Also neat to see how the hawks seem to avoid that huge stranger.


I had no idea they were so big. That makes sense that they get upset when they are called a common crow (per J.R.R. Tolkien). If I were a hawk I would likely avoid a group of fellers that is called a "murder."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 2, 2022)

I think I should have posted this here earlier. If it's a problem being in more than one thread, would one of the Moderators remove it from the other?

Some nice Bluegrass I discovered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 12, 2022)

The guy who coachs me on my guitars built one for Molly Tuttle.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 15, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> The guy who coachs me on my guitars built one for Molly Tuttle.


Sweet! She has some serious talent and she's still young. That guy next to her, Jerry Douglas has some serious skills too. My instrumental ignorance on full display, I'm not sure what it is he's playing there but it looks and sounds fantastic.
Was just this morning listening to a rendition of Gentle on My Mind by Molly Tuttle. I think maybe that song belongs to her now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 18, 2022)

This one has been stuck inside of my head for a few days. Perhaps sharing it here will turn it loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 18, 2022)

This one grows on you.


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 18, 2022)

A driving tune, if you are a fan of Southern Rock this may connect.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 19, 2022)

I'll see your Megadeth and raise it to a classic Boz Scaggs bluesey tune that features Duane Allman smoking the guitar, and probably something else if the truth is ever told. This one requires some chill shop time or a few drinks on the patio. The intensity builds as it goes. It's long. Relax. Enjoy! Fix another strong drink. Play it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 20, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> I'll see your Megadeth and raise it to a classic Boz Scaggs bluesey tune that features Duane Allman smoking the guitar, and probably something else if the truth is ever told. This one requires some chill shop time or a few drinks on the patio. The intensity builds as it goes. It's long. Relax. Enjoy! Fix another strong drink. Play it again.


A little slow........but i like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 20, 2022)

This afternoon I had the Rock n Roll station playing while I was working. This one came on. While I love the original I've preferred this one since it came out. Still on the slow side. The garage has a great sound system w/ a sub and it was rocking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2022)

Ghost, Little Sunshine....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 15, 2022)

The Del McCoury Band right NOW. Balsam Range & Dan Tyminski Band following.

Fans of Bluegrass out there may recognize the names.

You just can't beat a good family-oriented music festival regardless of genre.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou (Oct 16, 2022)

Floor at her best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac (Oct 16, 2022)

I like this that I found recently.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 17, 2022)

scootac said:


> I like this that I found recently.


That was good. Wonder what year that was. I'm going with 94..?..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 18, 2022)

Dusty is gone, another big beard has fallen. Will be missed.

ZZ-top

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2022)

I love mash up songs.
Here's a good one...


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 19, 2022)

Here's a moldy oldie for all of you die hard rock & rollers.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 21, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> I love mash up songs.
> Here's a good one...


That is just shameful,mixing megadeth with Metallica! Best thing Dave mustaine did was kick James and the boys out of megadeth!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou (Nov 21, 2022)

On the 5 disc rack today, early TD is still some of my fav music.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm loving this one. on repeat today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> On the 5 disc rack today, early TD is still some of my fav music.
> 
> View attachment 234014


Wow, thats some obscure stuff there! I had some of their vinyl back in the 70's, very atmospheric as I recall. I havent thought about them in years, will have to give them another listen....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Yesterday at 6:18 PM)

We lost one of the most iconic, generational and legendary guitarist of our time today. His career spanning over 50 plus years. I was always intrigued that he was able to “coax” a sound that mimicked “slide guitar” without having the use of a “glass or metal slide”. He had incredible control and technique with both hands, exceptional legato, his ability to subtlety transfer to being able to sound aggressive and tenderly with a signature tone all his own. 

His instrumental rendition of the Beatles “A Day In The Life” is probably the greatest example (to my eyes and ears) of the “library of techniques, tones & skill set” signature that made him stand out from his peers. The right hand pick work simultaneously working volume control knob, vibrato bar and with the left hand legato, bends, hammer ons/offs, accentuation of chords and notes. Truly an extraordinary guitarist of our time leaving us a legacy as a “sculptor of sound”! RIP JB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

